# 17 yo boy shot by police because he wasn't resisting arrest.



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video

*Oh wait, he was. *

When you resist police, you increase the chances of getting hurt or ventilated.  Body bags will continue to fill as long as thugs keep ignoring this simple truth.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ROXAND TWP., MI – No charges will be filed against an sergeant with the Eaton County Sheriff's Department who shot and killed a 17-year-old boy in February.

Eaton County Prosecutor Doug Lloyd released his decision in the case during a news conference June 16 after reviewing an investigation conducted by Michigan State Police, according to a report from our media partners at WLNS.

Lloyd played video captured from Sgt. Jonathan Frost's body camera alongside video captured by 17-year-old Deven Guilford of the altercation during the news conference.

No charges issued for sergeant who shot and killed 17-year-old, WLNS reports


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 16, 2015)

Police have to defend themselves too.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> 
> Oh wait, he was.
> 
> When you resist police, you increase the chances of getting hurt or ventilated.  Body bags will continue to fill as long as thugs keep ignoring this simple truth.



*I believe the kid, I believe his only crime was giving a heads up to an oncoming car letting them know their high beams were on. To his death, it happen to be a cop...which in itself was a mistake. How this all ends, well after viewing the video, was the escalation worth it? I don't get this need for cops to always have to control us as though they're some fuckin Gods. Run his license plate and give the guy a ticket and let it go. If he's a harden criminal than wait for back up. I hate this I'm the fuckin king, do as I say shit. I feel for this kids family because all the kid try to do was help an oncoming car with its lights and now he's dead. To this family welcome to world of what blacks go through 25/7 and to all of us, understand that its really us against them at this point....cops are not the public servants anymore, they're are masters and rulers.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't be assholes, folks.

Do what the cop says, and let your lawyer sue them big time later.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> ...


You don't seem to get that it doesn't matter what he was initially pulled over for. He wasn't shot for flashing high beams.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 16, 2015)

I have zero sympathy for people who fight with cops. They should be shot on sight every time.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2015)

Resisting will only give you 2 choices you die or slam to the ground and get arrested. Why oh why this keep happening? Why is it so hard for these people to comply?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

You should see the video, the cop lied and escalated the situation.  In a unmarked car I think, and was high beaming everyone in the face with his lights which he denied...then told the boy if he had treated the POLICE differently the POLICE wouldnt have pulled HIM over for the POLICE blinding people.

Anyone who watches this video and claims that shooting was justified hasnt shot shit off except their mouth


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 16, 2015)

Sucks for him.
Had the kid followed simple instructions he would have been on his way with a likely warning.
    The entitled attitude of kids these days. Where the hell do they get it?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> 
> *Oh wait, he was. *
> 
> When you resist police, you increase the chances of getting hurt or ventilated.  Body bags will continue to fill as long as thugs keep ignoring this simple truth.


A LIFE FOR A LIFE, 

have you for gotten?

NOT a life for resisting arrest. (your more body bags comment)

YOU really need to change your name, it's insulting to Saint Michael!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

There was no instructions.  The cop denied the kid was telling the truth and then went with Ok you got me but I'm going to fuck with you anyway...LIAR!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 16, 2015)

Godboy said:


> I have zero sympathy for people who fight with cops. They should be shot on sight every time.



_Just goes to show how completely indoctrinated and subservient you are._

​


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sucks for him.
> Had the kid followed simple instructions he would have been on his way with a likely warning.
> The entitled attitude of kids these days. Where the hell do they get it?


Even pretty white boys like this listen to black music with its "fuk the po leese!" lyrics. Black culture has putrified white kids no matter where they live so that when they get pulled over by "the pigs", they get their punk on and fight with them. 

He's 17. Old enough for his parents to confiscate his black rap and avoid this unfortunate encounter.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 16, 2015)

Care4all said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > When you resist police, you increase the chances of getting hurt or ventilated.  Body bags will continue to fill as long as thugs keep ignoring this simple truth.
> ...



_He is nothing like Michael_
​


----------



## theHawk (Oct 16, 2015)

The kid was stupid to not just give up at that point when he was on the ground.  But he was entrapped by an asshole cop that clearly was setting people up in order to pull them over.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> ...



In order to write the guy a ticket, you need HIS FUCKING DRIVER'S LICENSE!!

You people are so fucking stupid.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

theHawk said:


> The kid was stupid to not just give up at that point when he was on the ground.  But he was entrapped by an asshole cop that clearly was setting people up in order to pull them over.



What do you mean not give up?  He was on the ground!  On his stomach...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The kid was stupid to not just give up at that point when he was on the ground.  But he was entrapped by an asshole cop that clearly was setting people up in order to pull them over.
> ...



Until he wasn't on the ground and not on his stomach attacking the cop.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The kid was stupid to not just give up at that point when he was on the ground.  But he was entrapped by an asshole cop that clearly was setting people up in order to pull them over.
> ...



As in he wouldn't put his arms behind his back, and obviously started fighting back.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

theHawk said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You guys are too willing to excuse shooting someone as a first line of defense when the kid did nothing wrong and the cop didnt identify himself, lied about flashing oncoming traffic and then admitted to lying about the highbeams AFTER he denied it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Moral of the story..... don't pick a fight with a man that has a gun.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I'm not excusing the cop you moron.  What he did was entrapment which is why he should be held accountable.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 16, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Exactly, he should of just lived to fight another day.  He could of toasted that scumbag cop in court.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

LOL...yeah, those cops would've paid in court lol.  I actually brought up this case a while ago and didnt know what happened since then

Deven Guilford killed by police - an indepth investigation | Page 4 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 16, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Resisting will only give you 2 choices you die or slam to the ground and get arrested. Why oh why this keep happening? Why is it so hard for these people to comply?


Because they were raised in a culture that tells them at home at school in the movies in Rap music to have NO regard for anyone but themselves. These fucking punks were the ones you saw in the grocery store checkout aged four smacking their mothers in the face. Their mothers, also raised in the 'no accountability' culture do nothing but let it happen.
Spoiled little brats with no regard for anyone but themselves.
Then they start driving and they encounter someone with REAL authority mandated by law to use that authority for the good of us all and the spoiled brats think they can act towards the cops like they've always talked to their parents, teachers and fucking guess what happens? They end up in jail or worse. Too fucking bad.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 16, 2015)

theHawk said:


> The kid was stupid to not just give up at that point when he was on the ground.  But he was entrapped by an asshole cop that clearly was setting people up in order to pull them over.


Not according to the Pros. pal.
He didn't even think it was worth charging the cop.
YOU LOSE AGAIN!
When was the last time you wore your 'Hands Up Don't Shoot" T-shirt in public loser?
Ya fucking right!
Add these punk to your list of failed 'causes'.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> LOL...yeah, those cops would've paid in court lol.  I actually brought up this case a while ago and didnt know what happened since then
> 
> Deven Guilford killed by police - an indepth investigation | Page 4 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


The Pros put it in file '13'. That's what happened dummy.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Resisting will only give you 2 choices you die or slam to the ground and get arrested. Why oh why this keep happening? Why is it so hard for these people to comply?
> ...






dannyboys said:


> Because they were raised in a culture



Its a white boy.  What type of music do these killer cops listen to?  Classical?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


If someone killed a cop, its extremely likely that they listen to rap music.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

Godboy said:


> If someone killed a cop, its extremely likely that they listen to rap music.



I doubt this guy was into all that







What do killer cops listen to?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > If someone killed a cop, its extremely likely that they listen to rap music.
> ...


glen beck?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## chikenwing (Oct 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> ...


This was horrible poice work simple y no excuse for to have ended with a cop putting sevn rounds into a kid shittty shitty police work,the cops was an ass from the very beginning.
An authoritarian dick head with a gun,we need these gone fro our police forces,they have become the neo skinheads


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> You should see the video, the cop lied and escalated the situation.  In a unmarked car I think, and was high beaming everyone in the face with his lights which he denied...then told the boy if he had treated the POLICE differently the POLICE wouldnt have pulled HIM over for the POLICE blinding people.
> 
> Anyone who watches this video and claims that shooting was justified hasnt shot shit off except their mouth


Its a rare day I agree with much anything you post ,but your dead on this one. That kid didn't deserve what happened to him.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> You should see the video, the cop lied and escalated the situation.  In a unmarked car I think, and was high beaming everyone in the face with his lights which he denied...then told the boy if he had treated the POLICE differently the POLICE wouldnt have pulled HIM over for the POLICE blinding people.
> 
> Anyone who watches this video and claims that shooting was justified hasnt shot shit off except their mouth


I watched the video the cop did not lie, the boy lied about high beams. The cop asked him repeatedly for his id and info and the kid refused. The cop ordered him out of his car and the kid CHOSE to fight him when he removed his phone. Sounds and LOOKS like a solid shoot to me.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > You should see the video, the cop lied and escalated the situation.  In a unmarked car I think, and was high beaming everyone in the face with his lights which he denied...then told the boy if he had treated the POLICE differently the POLICE wouldnt have pulled HIM over for the POLICE blinding people.
> ...



Just this comment goes to show that you didnt watch the video and you have no point of reference


----------



## August West (Oct 16, 2015)

Godboy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


This killer of 3 cops enjoyed listening to Glen Beck when he wasn`t posting on Stormfront.
The Pittsburgh cop killer, the radio


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh, so yay!  Applaud the police for shooting unruly children now!  These cops are HORRIBLY trained.  If they cannot manage to gain control of a 17-year-old CHILD without shooting and/or killing him, then that is a VERY bad sign.  There is absolutely NO excuse for this murder of this child.  

This REALLY angers me!  The police are supposed to protect and serve US, not treat us like murderers for traffic violations.  This is absolutely inexcusable.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

My GOD.  This cop is a child killer.  I hope he lives with horrible guilt for the rest of his life.  

On a power trip, Frost violently ripped Guilford out of the vehicle and forced him down to the ground. Guilford attempted to remain filming while he complied with the officer’s orders and moved to the ground. Sadly, Guilford was not moving fast enough for Frost, so he tased the young boy. At this time, both the body camera and the cell phone footage got cut off.

Off camera, Frost shot and killed the young boy. The known details are sparse because the killing happened out of the view of the dash-cam, and the body camera was turned off at that point. However, the officer claims that the young boy attacked him, so he “feared for his life” and killed him, firing 7 shots from his weapon.


Read more at Shock Video: Teen Boy Shot and Killed by Cop for Flashing Headlights and Flexing Rights


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 16, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You need to sober up pal. It's early in the day.
Next time a cop pulls you over are you going to act like the little brat and attack the cop? I thought not.
The Pros. never even bothered to charge the cop.
Wise up pal.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> My GOD.  This cop is a child killer.  I hope he lives with horrible guilt for the rest of his life.
> 
> On a power trip, Frost violently ripped Guilford out of the vehicle and forced him down to the ground. Guilford attempted to remain filming while he complied with the officer’s orders and moved to the ground. Sadly, Guilford was not moving fast enough for Frost, so he tased the young boy. At this time, both the body camera and the cell phone footage got cut off.
> 
> ...


That's right the cop turned off his body camera but miraculously a 'phantom' body camera on the cop was able to record the little brat attacking the cop. The 'phantom' body camera footage on the cop was what the Pros. saw and THAT'S why the cop wasn't even charged. 
You're a stoner dope head. Go away. You're a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My GOD.  This cop is a child killer.  I hope he lives with horrible guilt for the rest of his life.
> ...



Post your link.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My GOD.  This cop is a child killer.  I hope he lives with horrible guilt for the rest of his life.
> ...





dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My GOD.  This cop is a child killer.  I hope he lives with horrible guilt for the rest of his life.
> ...



Oh and another thing, little doofus, you don't have any power or control and no I will not go away, and there's not a goddamn thing you can do about it.    Lol.  

Now, try to act like a man instead of a pussy, K?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 in the clip I posted, the kid is 100% at fault .
did the cop over react ...maybe.
it appears the kid  thought he was untouchable.   
when I was young the unwritten rule was never be stupid around the cops,


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Resisting will only give you 2 choices you die or slam to the ground and get arrested. Why oh why this keep happening? Why is it so hard for these people to comply?
> ...



It will only take less than 30 seconds for a parent to educate their.....Kids if you get stop by a cop please cooperate and don't resist. Because if you resist this will happen blah blah blah...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

Hard to side with the cop after seeing the video.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2015)

I hope this officer spends about 40 years in prison.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 16, 2015)

I watched the video. The kid was combative from the start. The cop had no choice but to turn wuss and let him go or to do his job and escalate to the next steps. The cop gave the kid multiple chances and he did not comply.


----------



## Anathema (Oct 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't be assholes, folks.
> 
> Do what the cop says, and let your lawyer sue them big time later.



Or better yer, dont give the officer a reason to interact with you in the first place and you won't need the lawyer.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, we all know he didnt comply


Anathema said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be assholes, folks.
> ...




He didnt, the cop pulled him over and lied about his lights blinding people then stated later that several people told him about it and the lights had not been adjusted.

So instead of calling the guy a liar the cop once he had the reason and knowing the problem shouldve left it there.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2015)

The only way this officer doesn't deserve to go to prison is if the kid pulled a gun on him.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 16, 2015)

Have to look at it this way........assholes like this kid didn't have long to live anyway. When you have this mentality, you end up getting your face shot off in the hood before 20 anyways............

So lets call a spade a spade...........

What should happen is......this vid should be plastered all over social media so the savages can see for themselves that indeed, the BLACK LIVES MATTER signs gonna keep getting bigger and bigger so long as the savages keep pulling bonehead moves.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> Have to look at it this way........assholes like this kid didn't have long to live anyway. When you have this mentality, you end up getting your face shot off in the hood before 20 anyways............
> 
> So lets call a spade a spade...........
> 
> What should happen is......this vid should be plastered all over social media so the savages can see for themselves that indeed, the BLACK LIVES MATTER signs gonna keep getting bigger and bigger so long as the savages keep pulling bonehead moves.




Should I tell this dumbass that the guy was white or let him continue in ignorance?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> I watched the video. The kid was combative from the start. The cop had no choice but to turn wuss and let him go or to do his job and escalate to the next steps. The cop gave the kid multiple chances and he did not comply.



What a load of bullshit.  HE is a murderer in my book.  He murdered a child.  Being "uncooperative" is not a reason to kill a 17-year-old child.  Disgusting.  What do you do when your children don't listen to what you say?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 16, 2015)

T-Shirts should be distributed in every urban area in the country with a pic of this hat and wording that reads..................

*HANDS UP.......OR YOU'LL GET YOUR HAT KNOCKED OFF

<a href="http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/o-MIKE-BROWN-HAT-900.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e305/baldaltima/o-MIKE-BROWN-HAT-900.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo o-MIKE-BROWN-HAT-900.jpg"/></a>*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

Its seems like some of the people here have a sliding scale of what actions result in a justified shooting.  Now they have reduced it all the way from being a threat to not doing what the cop says.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> T-Shirts should be distributed in every urban area in the country with a pic of this hat and wording that reads..................
> 
> *HANDS UP.......OR YOU'LL GET YOUR HAT KNOCKED OFF
> 
> <a href="http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/o-MIKE-BROWN-HAT-900.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e305/baldaltima/o-MIKE-BROWN-HAT-900.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo o-MIKE-BROWN-HAT-900.jpg"/></a>*



Why would it be urban?  This was a white boy.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

The boy asks to see the cop's badge number, which he CAN do.  The police are not the KINGS of us.  A person has the right to ask for the officer's badge number, and the cop should give it.  This stuff is happening WAY too often.  

The boy may have been argumentative but he was certainly NOT threatening or dangerous.  This cop has anger issues, obviously.  I hope he lives with SUCH guilt for taking this boy's life.  He not only took the boy's life but he destroyed a family.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2015)

The kid was laying on the ground when the camera want out. Shooting him if he didn't draw a gun on this officer should be murder one.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Have to look at it this way........assholes like this kid didn't have long to live anyway. When you have this mentality, you end up getting your face shot off in the hood before 20 anyways............
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

I couldn't even finish watching this video, as I have a son only a few years older.  I cannot sit and watch that happen to that boy.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

The kid said "I'm filming for my safety" and "can I see your badge" the cop refused both.

Then the cop gets him out of the car and kicks his camera away, remember he still did not identify himself and lied about the stop.

Then tased the guy at close range and acted surprised when the guy reacted like he was in pain.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Being executed laying on the ground is murder. Doesn't matter if the boy was black or white.

Weird how the camera went out seconds before the execution.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Its seems like some of the people here have a sliding scale of what actions result in a justified shooting.  Now they have reduced it all the way from being a threat to not doing what the cop says.


He did not get shot for not doing as he was told he got shot for ATTACKING the cop. I guess you did not bother to watch the video right?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

How anyone could watch this and be pleased at the outcome is beyond my comprehension.  Maybe some of you need to remember what it was like to be a 17-year-old boy?  I mean, I fight back tears watching that video.  That is just . . . .  fucking awful!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Its seems like some of the people here have a sliding scale of what actions result in a justified shooting.  Now they have reduced it all the way from being a threat to not doing what the cop says.
> ...



He "attacked" the cop?  Where did this happen?  What minute and second on the video does that occur on the counter?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


It went out because the kid BROKE it and they have video of him ATTACKING the cop it was included in this OP link video. Do you guys even watch stuff?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



How convenient!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> How anyone could watch this and be pleased at the outcome is beyond my comprehension.  Maybe some of you need to remember what it was like to be a 17-year-old boy?  I mean, I fight back tears watching that video.  That is just . . . .  fucking awful!


Ya cause after all when a 17 year old attacks you and tries to wrestle the firearm out of your grasp we should all just let him right?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



The cop was so wrong.  He is a killer and nothing more.  A child killer.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > How anyone could watch this and be pleased at the outcome is beyond my comprehension.  Maybe some of you need to remember what it was like to be a 17-year-old boy?  I mean, I fight back tears watching that video.  That is just . . . .  fucking awful!
> ...



I watched the video, and there is no evidence of your claims.  Stop with the dishonesty.  What kind of a person are you anyway?  Sicko.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Its seems like some of the people here have a sliding scale of what actions result in a justified shooting.  Now they have reduced it all the way from being a threat to not doing what the cop says.
> ...



After he tased the crap out of him for...what was the charge, oh yeah, flashing your lights.

Its that old cop favorite....Cause the victim extreme pain and when they react to the pain accuse them of resisting


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You admit you did not watch it all and ask me when? Try the end dumb ass. It was in slow motion for you to see it. Further the Camera did not get turned off it got broken by the attack. All seen and considered by the DA deciding what happened and why.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The liar is you you ADMIT you did not watch it all, so who is lying?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



No, you're the dumbass here.  There is no evidence on the video of your claims.  You ASSume that is what happened.  Now, give me the exact moment on the counter when that happens.  Oh, that's right, you can't.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> ...


I believe the kid, too.  He was not following the directions from the police officer.  I also saw the injuries to to officer.  FOLLOW DIRECTIONS OF THE POLICE!  IS THAT TOO HARD TO UNDERSTAND?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Look you retard it is at the end and is what the DA used to decide what happened, you admit you did not watch it all so quit YOUR lying.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > How anyone could watch this and be pleased at the outcome is beyond my comprehension.  Maybe some of you need to remember what it was like to be a 17-year-old boy?  I mean, I fight back tears watching that video.  That is just . . . .  fucking awful!
> ...



You just stated something the cop never ever claimed.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I've watched it since your bogus claims, liar.  Anyone can watch it and see WHO the liar is here, and it's not me.  There is NOTHING visible on the video that indicates the boy was attacking.  He was ON THE GROUND after being tased.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Fucking piece of shit loser.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



The injuries he got AFTER he left the scene of the shooting and came back.  THOSE injuries?  The one verticle scar in the middle of his head?  Was the kid karate chopping him between the eyes?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The cop claimed he was attacked that is the same thing dumb ass. Further the video proves he was attacked and the after shots show the damage to the cop.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



No its not the same thing, thats why what you said the cop never ever claimed ever


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Mental moron.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah, and the cop beat the shit out of himself. Don't procreate please. We have more than enough idiots already!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Why is it so hard that you understand to obey the orders of the police?  Losers lose their life or those of their youngsters.  I see you are a prime example.  You will be the loser.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

The boy says "but I don't have any weapon officer" and the cop tases him, and then the video goes jumbled and all you can hear is the screaming.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I'm a prime example, huh?  Tell me what you know about me and my life, bitch.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I can guarantee, you wouldn't have the guts to say something like to my face.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The boy says "but I don't have any weapon officer" and the cop tases him, and then the video goes jumbled and all you can hear is the screaming.


Blind as well as stupid I see.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The boy says "but I don't have any weapon officer" and the cop tases him, and then the video goes jumbled and all you can hear is the screaming.
> ...



Well, why don't you show us on the counter where your claim takes place?  If you cannot do that, then you are full of crap, and I'm quite sure that you are.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

If an officer with training, weapons and other things at his disposal cannot control a skinny unarmed teenage boy without shooting and killing him, then he's got no business being a LEO.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The boy says "but I don't have any weapon officer" and the cop tases him, and then the video goes jumbled and all you can hear is the screaming.


He never asked that.  He told him to get down on the ground and he played dumb.  Now he is dead.  You try the same thing and see where it gets you.

I was stopped by police not long ago.  He asked if I knew why I was being stopped.  I told him I had no clue.  My tags were late.  I told him I remembered going to the emissions control and then getting my tags.  He called and checked to see if I had.  I hadn't.  _I thanked him for doing that for me and told him I was glad he stopped me and letting me know.  _ No arguing.  I didn't get smart with him and apologized for being wrong.  No ticket, no shooting.  Just being civil.  That's all it takes.  Before he left, I told him he had a very hard and dangerous job.  I thanked him for wanting to do it.  Not many would want to these days.  I told him to be safe.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If an officer with training, weapons and other things at his disposal cannot control a skinny unarmed teenage boy without shooting and killing him, then he's got no business being a LEO.


Sure, and Michael Brown was an unarmed teenager. You're a ditz!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

If that cop has any conscience whatsoever, he is going to suffer every single day for the rest of his life, and I hope he does.  I hope he sees that boy's face every single day for the rest of his life.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If an officer with training, weapons and other things at his disposal cannot control a skinny unarmed teenage boy without shooting and killing him, then he's got no business being a LEO.
> ...



Michael Brown was not on the ground.  THIS boy was on the ground after being tased by the officer.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

Thats different than a cop stopping you and calling you a liar


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



IF you knew what was good for you, because you would be sorry.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> There was no instructions.  The cop denied the kid was telling the truth and then went with Ok you got me but I'm going to fuck with you anyway...LIAR!



No instructions ? The cop ordered him out of the car, then repeatedly told him to lie face down.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, he was. but then what happened? If you paid attention, the taser didn't work.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, you think it's funny, old lady?  Bring it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > There was no instructions.  The cop denied the kid was telling the truth and then went with Ok you got me but I'm going to fuck with you anyway...LIAR!
> ...



If you watched the video, the boy was on the ground.  Then the cop tased him, and he was STILL on the ground.  Then the video gets all jumbled up and you hear screaming.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Thats different than a cop stopping you and calling you a liar



He was angry at having his "authority" challenged.  A LOT of cops have some serious anger issues.  There should be some type of "term limitations" on police officers too.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The boy says "but I don't have any weapon officer" and the cop tases him, and then the video goes jumbled and all you can hear is the screaming.



Did you see the slow motion replay of that scene ?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

So, here is this 17-year-old child lying on the ground face down, when the officer tases him.  All of the sudden, he feels this burning searing pain and has no idea why.  Do you think you would just lie there as tens of thousands of volts of electricity pulse through your body?  He was a BOY, for God's sake.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The boy says "but I don't have any weapon officer" and the cop tases him, and then the video goes jumbled and all you can hear is the screaming.
> ...



Yeah, I saw the cop kick the cell phone out of the boy's hands too, and then the boy says "but I don't have any weapons, officer."  And then he gets tased.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

So, I guess for some of you sick bastards, that is the thing to do.  Child doesn't cooperate?  Shoot and kill him.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh, his poor parents.  I feel so badly for them.  I can totally see my boy being argumentative.  He is VERY argumentative but harmless.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Thats different than a cop stopping you and calling you a liar
> ...


_THEY _have anger issues?  LOL.  Got any mirrors in your trailer?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Hey, I wasn't even addressing you and you came by and started with your name-calling.  Grow up!  Also, I don't live in a trailer, bitch.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Shall I go retrieve your post?  Is that what I have to do here?  Now, if you don't want to face my wrath, then don't start crap that you can't finish!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You have a good day, hear?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Okay, remember, don't go around talking about that which you do not know.  K?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sure.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

Did you find the offending post where I called you a name?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't think you're going to find a post where I called you a name.  Let's be big girls and agree to disagree.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



YOU called ME a loser. Are you denying that?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Here you are.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Says the tard who thinks police should shoot children who are unruly.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



The video does not prove anything of the sort.  Lies.  

Do you think the child was fighting for his life maybe?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, I must apologize for my potty mouth, but this situation has me all riled up!  I'm really pissed about it.


----------



## Programmer (Oct 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Police have to defend themselves too.


I don't know if this is valid.  Shouldn't they be more selfless because their job is to protect the public?


----------



## Programmer (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I must apologize for my potty mouth, but this situation has me all riled up!  I'm really pissed about it.


This is adorable.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Programmer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I must apologize for my potty mouth, but this situation has me all riled up!  I'm really pissed about it.
> ...



It's a little embarrassing when you get angry and start talking like a truck driver.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The video shows him attacking the  cop, that you claim you can not see that proves you are either a liar or to stupid to be involved in this discussion.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Where?  Tell me at what point on the counter it shows the boy attacking the officer?  Now this is the third time I've asked you to provide this data so I can see it for myself.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Programmer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Police have to defend themselves too.
> ...



Does anyone believe that cop, with training, time on the job, weapons at his disposal, needed to shoot this child because he was unruly?  Goodness, the boy had committed no crime to begin with.  Now he's dead.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

Once again you liar the end of the tape which is done in slow motion shows the kid attacking the cop, further his actions broke the camera and caused physical damage to the cop.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> There was no instructions.  The cop denied the kid was telling the truth and then went with Ok you got me but I'm going to fuck with you anyway...LIAR!



Typical cop, in other words: psychotic thug with a badge.  The only difference between most cops and MS13 is that the badge stands in for tattoos.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Once again you liar the end of the tape which is done in slow motion shows the kid attacking the cop, further his actions broke the camera and caused physical damage to the cop.



To WHOM are you speaking?  Tell us where on the counter this incident occurs please.  This is request number FOUR.  Shall I wait.  Perhaps you're just having hallucinations.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Comprehension is your friend,  "You WILL BE the loser, if you do not obey orders."  Compare that to the classy comment of "Bitch."


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

Programmer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Police have to defend themselves too.
> ...


no cops have the same rights as everyone else.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The kid lunges at the cop in the last few seconds before the shots.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Once again you liar the end of the tape which is done in slow motion shows the kid attacking the cop, further his actions broke the camera and caused physical damage to the cop.


If you are seeing slow mo then what you saw has been either.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You are a bitch for saying that.    Only a bitch would make such comments about a person she doesn't even know.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



WHERE on the video does this occur.  I missed it.  Now please, tell me on the counter where this allegedly happens.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The last 5 seconds or so and its not in slow motion


----------



## jc456 (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> You should see the video, the cop lied and escalated the situation.  In a unmarked car I think, and was high beaming everyone in the face with his lights which he denied...then told the boy if he had treated the POLICE differently the POLICE wouldnt have pulled HIM over for the POLICE blinding people.
> 
> Anyone who watches this video and claims that shooting was justified hasnt shot shit off except their mouth


Don't matter after you've gotten out of the car, doesn't give one cart blanch for being a smart ass . Accept it for what it is and live to sue him. Ain't gonna happen now.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Did I say it was in slow motion?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 16, 2015)

It's sad aftermath of this incident was for the citizens of Beverly Hills California rioted and burned down buildings on Rodeo Drive.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Guess you didn't see the cop eh?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> It's sad aftermath of this incident was for the citizens of Beverly Hills California rioted and burned down buildings on Rodeo Drive.


Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I watched it again and I still don't see the boy lunge at him.  I saw his arm move.  Why do you think it was necessary to shoot this boy 7 times?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Easy just giving you a heads up .


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



WHAT are you talking about?  I don't see where the boy supposedly "lunges" at this cop.  I watched the entire video and watched the last few seconds of it again just now.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Well, I still am not seeing what you are claiming.  At no point in this video do I see the boy lunge at the officer.  In the last few seconds, you really cannot make out anything very clearly.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


LOL!  You're too much,  you are so low class.  Sorry, but you haven't a clue.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

So, what excuse did they use that it was necessary to shoot an unarmed 17-year-old argumentative boy 7 times?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Oh there you go again with personal insults.  See?  You're a bitch.    That's what bitches and skanks do though.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Now, old lady, if you cannot stick to the topic of conversation . . . you are even MORE of a bitch.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> 
> *Oh wait, he was. *
> 
> When you resist police, you increase the chances of getting hurt or ventilated.  Body bags will continue to fill as long as thugs keep ignoring this simple truth.



Lol, dude you crack me up.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 Why do you think the camera went black?  
Answer the kid lunged at the cop if you can't see it , you sure as hell can hear it. 
Necessary doesn't enter in .


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



OF course necessity is a part of it.  That is KEY in ALL cases of cop shootings.  Hello?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



No, it doesn't show that.  No, you can't hear it either.  The video is too jumbling to make out anything at that point.  I barely made out the boy's head and arm.  That does not mean he was "lunging" at the officer.  He had been face down on the pavement and had been tased.  He was probably reacting to being tased in the back, being only a 17-year-old inexperienced boy with no prior problems with police.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



So, you think this shooting was okay?  You are okay with this?


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't be assholes, folks.
> 
> Do what the cop says, and let your lawyer sue them big time later.


*Yeah, if you want to live, bow down to the motherfuckers who's salaries you pay. Bow down to mf's who would just as well shoot you than get beat up.*


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Necessity is relative .
The cop shot as many times as he needed to stop the threat. 
Standard procedure.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Once again you liar the end of the tape which is done in slow motion shows the kid attacking the cop, further his actions broke the camera and caused physical damage to the cop.
> ...


YOU are a RETARD. I told you the end of the tape it is clear as a bell and shows the kid in slow motion attacking the cop. You can ask for it all you want it has been provided now at least three times. You are beyond stupid blind and a retard if you can not see it or understand simple facts and video evidence. Once again you dumb ass the DA reviewed the case INCLUDING the video and determined no charges would be filed. Unless you can show a conspiracy you got nothing but your ignorant ranting and inability to view tapes.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



SEVEN times?  You think it took 7 shots to injure this boy enough?  So, you are good with this shooting then?  No biggie?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



NO, it is not in slow motion.  Obviously you are hallucinating.  And again, you cannot give me the time on the counter where your "fantasy" occurs.  

And BTW, YOU are the RETARD for thinking it is okay to shoot and kill children.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 The video I posted shows both camera angles , the kid's and the cop's.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Obviously, you feel angry and slighted because some people are not happy like you about a 17-year-old kid being shot 7 times and killed by a police officer.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be assholes, folks.
> ...


Another asshole who's never had any encounters with cops 
.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I'm watching the OP video.  Please post your video and the time on the counter where the incident occurs.    Please.  It's not a difficult request.  The time on the counter, a post of the video.  That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Besides, you're an old man.  You probably need a new glasses prescription of something.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My being good with it is not relavent.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You are proving just how fucking stupid you really are. The end of the tape clearly shows the "boy" attacking the cop as I have said 4 times now. I am not responsible for your ignorance or your stupidity nor for your inability to see. I am all for cops defending themselves from persons of any age that chose to attack them.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Sure it is.  This is a discussion board.  Are you okay with this and feel good that the right thing happened here?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I already did on this thread , look for it


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Where on the counter does this occur?  Post your video and state where on the counter the incident you are speaking of occurs.  This is the 6th time I've asked you now.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not relavent.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Could you please post it for me again with the number on the counter where the incident takes place?  TYIA.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



IOW, you don't feel comfortable saying how you really feel.  That's a bit cowardly.  BTW, it's spelled "relevant."


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The "boy" attacked the cop making him fear for his life, I am fine with a cop defensing themselves from anyone of any age that voluntarily makes the decision to attack said cop. He got what he deserved because of HIS ACTIONS. Not because of his age and not because he was pulled over but for ATTACKING the cop. Once again unless you can show a conspiracy you are ignoring the fact that a DA reviewed this case and chose no legal action against the cop.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



That's because you are an ignorant old man.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Then, this cop had no business being a cop if he cannot handle an unarmed boy without drawing his gun and shooting him SEVEN times.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I am done responding to you. For the LAST time the END of the tape the the op provided, are you like 5? Can you read? Are you old enough to understand the written word?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I watched that, and nothing you claim occurred.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Obviously, you are making this up, or you could give me a minute and second on the counter.  If you can't do that, then you aren't being honest.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 16, 2015)

I still have a great respect for the law, but respect for cops is fading fast.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No sorry.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Really?  And why not?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


False .
Blame spell check


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Are you handicapped in some way ?
If not it's in the 1st couple of pages in this thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

At 2 minutes and 24 seconds, it shows the boy yell and lift up his arm after being tazed.  After that, you can NOT make out anything else.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Why won't you just post it for me again so I don't have to search for it?  Are you just rude?  What's your problem?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Well, then why won't you say?  It's cowardly.  You're a coward.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

Reality check ,the kid is at fault .
When he didn't provide his DL under the law the cop has to detain or arrest him.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Reality check ,the kid is at fault .
> When he didn't provide his DL under the law the cop has to detain or arrest him.



You're a sicko.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not rude just practical.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


False


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Nope, that's my new opinion of you.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Reality check ,the kid is at fault .
> ...


How does stating fact make me a sicko?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's a false assumption.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yet you're sure the cop was wrong and you know better than those who investigated the incident. 

Silly, huh?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be assholes, folks.
> ...


No need to do that. Just follow directions and stop resisting arrest. 

And pull your damn pants up!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Nope, it's my viewpoint.  You refuse to repost your video, you won't even give a post number, you refuse to give a time on the counter where the incident occurred.  So, I'm going by the OP video, and I don't see any of the things you claim.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Why did the cop have to shoot the boy 7 times?  He unloaded his weapon on an unruly child is what he did.  I hope he has a miserable existence for the rest of his life.  I hope he is tortured by the boy's face whose life he took over . . . NOTHING.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> It's sad aftermath of this incident was for the citizens of Beverly Hills California rioted and burned down buildings on Rodeo Drive.


....said no news report ever.


----------



## Programmer (Oct 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Justifiably killing police in self defense is a fallacy, so how does your view of 'everyone else' make sense?


----------



## MaryL (Oct 16, 2015)

Righteous.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I must apologize for my potty mouth, but this situation has me all riled up!  I'm really pissed about it.


Then you should go out into the streets and find a cop and let him know how you feel. Make sure you use wild hand gestures and shout so he gets the message.


----------



## foggedinn (Oct 16, 2015)

The police, as their name imply's, are of the politic. They are protected by the politic. Law enforcement is a misnomer. It is offensive if they claim justification under the Law. Justification requires confession.
 There is no Law in this.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you prefer to stay ignorant feel free .
It's there if bother to look. 
Also it makes a liar out of Sargeant.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Resisting arrest is a crime. Now you know.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Programmer said:
> ...



Yes, but he committed no crime to begin with.  He flashed his lights.  Now he's dead.  I hope you're happy.  I'm not happy.  I find this incredibly horrible and depressing.  Yes, teen boys can overreact and it's hormonal.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, here is this 17-year-old child lying on the ground face down, when the officer tases him.  All of the sudden, he feels this burning searing pain and has no idea why.  Do you think you would just lie there as tens of thousands of volts of electricity pulse through your body?  He was a BOY, for God's sake.


Actually the taser is designed to immobilize the suspect by interrupting the motor control of his muscles. But thanks for pretending you know what a taser does.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Nothing any of you say will change my mind.  A cop emptying his weapon into a 17-year-old boy is inexcusable.  He should have never been a cop because he obviously sucks.  Not to mention, he was quite a dick head as well.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, here is this 17-year-old child lying on the ground face down, when the officer tases him.  All of the sudden, he feels this burning searing pain and has no idea why.  Do you think you would just lie there as tens of thousands of volts of electricity pulse through your body?  He was a BOY, for God's sake.
> ...



It's 50,000 volts.  It is VERY painful.  It doesn't always work that way, and as the narrator of your own video stated, it malfunctioned.


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 16, 2015)

When watching the video earlier today only one thought ran through my mind about the kid's interaction with the police officer: shut up and tell it to the judge.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The boy says "but I don't have any weapon officer" and the cop tases him, and then the video goes jumbled and all you can hear is the screaming.


Are cops supposed to take the word of anyone who says they don't have a weapon? Fail.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

my2¢ said:


> When watching the video earlier today only one thought ran through my mind about the kid's interaction with the police officer: shut up and tell it to the judge.



Yeah, tell that to a 17-year-old boy.  He was a child.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The boy says "but I don't have any weapon officer" and the cop tases him, and then the video goes jumbled and all you can hear is the screaming.
> ...



That was earlier in the video when he violently kicked the cell phone out of the boy's hand.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I couldn't even finish watching this video, as I have a son only a few years older.  I cannot sit and watch that happen to that boy.


Thanks for admitting you didn't even watch the whole video. Now let's get back to the part where you claim the video doesn't show the officer being attacked, even though you didn't watch it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't even finish watching this video, as I have a son only a few years older.  I cannot sit and watch that happen to that boy.
> ...



I watched the entire video.  After 2 minutes and 24 seconds, you can't see anything else.  At THAT point in the video, the boy is STILL on the ground.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't even finish watching this video, as I have a son only a few years older.  I cannot sit and watch that happen to that boy.
> ...



So, where exactly on the time counter does this incident where the boy attacks the officer occur?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I feel safer with him on the streets and the thug 6 feet in the ground.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Good, I'll be ignoring you from now on, as I think you are a disgusting human being.  Have a nice life!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

Matthew said:


> I hope this officer spends about 40 years in prison.


Why? Is his name Hillary Clinton?


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > When watching the video earlier today only one thought ran through my mind about the kid's interaction with the police officer: shut up and tell it to the judge.
> ...


 
Yep, a child.  That's how it struck me too.  I couldn't decide if he was high on something or simply a spoiled brat that was used to wrapping his parents around his finger but was sadly mistaken thinking it also worked that way in the outside world.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > When watching the video earlier today only one thought ran through my mind about the kid's interaction with the police officer: shut up and tell it to the judge.
> ...



Well....then children shouldn't be out driving alone at. night. 

17 a "child"? Ha. Sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

my2¢ said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...



That could have been any one of our boys.  The boy was cooperating and calm until the officer kicked his cellphone and tased him.  Like a typical 17-year-old boy full of boyhood pride.  Instead of de-escalating the situation and remaining calm, the cop himself acted like a complete asshole!  These cops are OUT of control!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The boy asks to see the cop's badge number, which he CAN do.  The police are not the KINGS of us.  A person has the right to ask for the officer's badge number, and the cop should give it.  This stuff is happening WAY too often.
> 
> The boy may have been argumentative but he was certainly NOT threatening or dangerous.  This cop has anger issues, obviously.  I hope he lives with SUCH guilt for taking this boy's life.  He not only took the boy's life but he destroyed a family.


Wrong. Police do not need to respond to requests for their badge number as this is merely an intimidation tactic and an attempt to delay compliance with police instructions. The officer's badge number will be written on the police report. 

But I hope you demand repeatedly to have a cop's badge number in lieu of obeying commands because then you can find out personally what effect a taser has on the human nervous system.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


So are you lying now or were you lying where I quoted you saying you didn't bother to watch it all?

When did you lie?


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 16, 2015)

BTW it's at 2:15, you can clearly see that kid jumping at the officer.  I don't know how /anyone/ could miss it frankly.

My kids 16, if he did that shit, and the cop didn't shoot him, I'd beat his fucking ass in the jail cell, and nod when the judge threw his ass in jail.  Back talking an officer is bad enough, but you don't attack a cop; period. 

The difference is, my kid knows that shit, he knows I'd beat his ass for it and he knows he'd get his ass beat or shot by a cop too.  He's not an idiot, that's the difference.  You think your rights are being abridged, then you take it to a judge, don't try to handle it like we're in the wild west.  Get arrested, and talk to the judge, that simple.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 16, 2015)

Can't get a job on the Police force due to a felony conviction? Angry about just about everything in the Country you are lucky enough to reside in? Angry idiotic rant from a foreign anti-American site? About 133 (thugs?) Police Officers were killed in the line of duty in 2014 protecting your right to criticize the justice system of the greatest Country in the world.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> BTW it's at 2:15, you can clearly see that kid jumping at the officer.  I don't know how /anyone/ could miss it frankly.
> 
> My kids 16, if he did that shit, and the cop didn't shoot him, I'd beat his fucking ass in the jail cell, and nod when the judge threw his ass in jail.  Back talking an officer is bad enough, but you don't attack a cop; period.
> 
> The difference is, my kid knows that shit, he knows I'd beat his ass for it and he knows he'd get his ass beat or shot by a cop too.  He's not an idiot, that's the difference.  You think your rights are being abridged, then you take it to a judge, don't try to handle it like we're in the wild west.  Get arrested, and talk to the judge, that simple.



THAT was when he was tazed!  Good grief!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> BTW it's at 2:15, you can clearly see that kid jumping at the officer.  I don't know how /anyone/ could miss it frankly.
> 
> My kids 16, if he did that shit, and the cop didn't shoot him, I'd beat his fucking ass in the jail cell, and nod when the judge threw his ass in jail.  Back talking an officer is bad enough, but you don't attack a cop; period.
> 
> The difference is, my kid knows that shit, he knows I'd beat his ass for it and he knows he'd get his ass beat or shot by a cop too.  He's not an idiot, that's the difference.  You think your rights are being abridged, then you take it to a judge, don't try to handle it like we're in the wild west.  Get arrested, and talk to the judge, that simple.



So . . . you BEAT your children?  You'd be fine if your child talked back and was shot?  Sick fucker.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...



Can he vote?  No.  Can he drink?  No.  Can he smoke cigarettes?  No.  Is he an experienced adult?  No.  He's a kid who had been on this earth for a grand total of 17 years.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Can't get a job on the Police force due to a felony conviction? Angry about just about everything in the Country you are lucky enough to reside in? Angry idiotic rant from a foreign anti-American site? About 133 (thugs?) Police Officers were killed in the line of duty in 2014 protecting your right to criticize the justice system of the greatest Country in the world.



He was a TERRIBLE cop.  He has to live with it though, and he will suffer, I'm sure.


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > BTW it's at 2:15, you can clearly see that kid jumping at the officer.  I don't know how /anyone/ could miss it frankly.
> ...



If they start attacking people, yes.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



If you watched, the boy didn't do anything and was on the ground until the cop walked over and violently kicked the cellphone out of the boy's hand.  That is when the boy reacted because teen boys have PRIDE.  And when they feel like their pride has been injured, they react.  That is just PSYCHOLOGY.

This cop was awful.  Instead of acting like a MAN, he acted the same as the boy.  He copped an attitude as SOON as he approached the boy and the boy mentioned his lights.  This boy was basically killed for flashing his lights at an officer.  SOMETHING is wrong.  These cops need to be trained MUCH better to be able to handle these situations without killing innocent citizens.  THEY are the experts and the professionals in this instance.  They are supposed to set the tone.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

The whole thing is that why the cop pulled him over was a lie. He asked the cop for ID and he refused. Then a unknown person to the kid orders him out the car, he complies. Orders him on the ground, he complies. 

Then for some unknown reason this "cop" who refused to ID himself and said he was ok with being recorded KICKED THE PHONE. That's when the kid said Hey! And now this stranger in an unmarked car tasered him up close again, while on the ground complying.

The kid flipped, that's my favorite, hurt someone and claim their reaction to the pain is "non compliance". And the kid was shot not once...but 4...

just kidding....7 times and the crime was flashing his lights at a car who's lights were blinding drivers. Which the cop denied, then admitted.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> The whole thing is that why the cop pulled him over was a lie. He asked the cop for ID and he refused. Then a unknown person to the kid orders him out the car, he complies. Orders him on the ground, he complies.
> 
> Then for some unknown reason this "cop" who refused to ID himself and said he was ok with being recorded KICKED THE PHONE. That's when the kid said Hey! And now this stranger in an unmarked car tasered him up close again, while on the ground complying.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with that assessment.  The police are supposed to be the professionals in this type of situation, NOT the 17-year-old child.  The officer escalated the situation.  He was angry because his authority had been challenged, and he reacted like a child himself.  Inexcusable, IMO.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

Last time I checked a 17 year old "boy" can easily kill a grown man. The cop was attacked and the LEGAL mandatory investigation into the shooting found NO GROUNDS for charges. Unless you can cite for me evidence of a conspiracy then you haven't a leg to stand on in your ignorant rant. Or are you insisting that from a single video, with no witness testimony no watching the other video no access to the resources of the entire police force and DA's office your supposed judgement is better then the LOCAL DA?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


His PSYCHOLOGY came into play when he refused several times to produce his license.   This didn't start with a cellphone.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

Saint Michael is pretending to not know what the word escalation means.

Refusing the license AND refusing the cop to ID himself both were not escalating events. Kicking the cellphone was!  Sheeeit Putting him on the ground was!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Saint Michael is pretending to not know what the word escalation means.
> 
> Refusing the license AND refusing the cop to ID himself both were not escalating events. Kicking the cellphone was!  Sheeeit Putting him on the ground was!



From what I saw, the cop's attitude was not any professional than that of the child he was bullying.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

I notice you are ignoring the fact that a DA and all his resources investigated this completely and the decision was NO CHARGES. Yet we are to believe you from a single news story know better.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

And you ignore that rarely is a cop every indicted, let alone convicted of a crime.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> It's sad aftermath of this incident was for the citizens of Beverly Hills California rioted and burned down buildings on Rodeo Drive.



That's funny....I visit that place at least about 5 times a year. Last one was just last month. I didn't see any burned down buildings on Rodeo Drive.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> And you ignore that rarely is a cop every indicted, let alone convicted of a crime.


Unless you can provide evidence of conspiracy your argument is a failure. But thanks for answering for the coward Chrisl.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > And you ignore that rarely is a cop every indicted, let alone convicted of a crime.
> ...



I dont have to prove a conspiracy since I didn't claim one. But what I said is the truth. Cops are rarely indicted, let alone be convicted of a crime. Period.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes but what I was getting at, is it appears the instead of running away the kid fought the cop.
Now I'm not willing to let the cop off the hook but it does appear the kid could have cooperated and avoided this entire tragedy from occurring.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



While he was argumentative, he WAS cooperative until the officer kicked the cell phone out of his hand.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, I guess for some of you sick bastards, that is the thing to do.  Child doesn't cooperate?  Shoot and kill him.



I don't feel that way, but it does appear the kid escalated what should have been a a very non-combative stop.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I guess for some of you sick bastards, that is the thing to do.  Child doesn't cooperate?  Shoot and kill him.
> ...



The KID escalated it?  I don't think so.  The kid was acting like most 17-year-old kids.  The officer was the one who is the adult and the officer and he is the one who escalated the situation.  He is a rotten cop.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The cop repeatedly asked for license, at one point it sounds like kid say's "you don't have to see it".
Why not just hand the license and registration over ? Would you refuse that if a cop pulled you over and asked to see them ?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I guess for some of you sick bastards, that is the thing to do.  Child doesn't cooperate?  Shoot and kill him.
> ...



Combative because the cop accused him of lying...oh yeah and kicking his phone


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Maybe, but why not simply comply with the cops request to see the license etc ? It's not like he's asking for something unreasonable.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The cop ordered him to put the phone down. Why not comply ?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Because he's a dumb 17-year-old kid!!!  Why do you expect so much from a kid but nothing from the officer who is supposedly trained to deal with these situations and is NOT supposed to be escalating situations the way he did.  This is a JOB, and these police need to get rid of their tudes and just concentrate on their job at hand and handling it in a PROFESSIONAL and RESPECTFUL manner.  We pay their salaries after all.  They work for US and not the other way around.  His job is to protect 17-year-old children, not shoot and kill them because they get mouthy!!!  

Ugh, this thread is making me feel sick to my stomach, literally.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Maybe for the same reason the cop refused to give his badge number?  The cops are NOT gods.  They are OUR employees.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When I was 17 I had enough sense to do as ordered by a cop. It's not like the cop was asking him to do something illegal, or harmful, cops always ask for your license and insurance when you get pulled over.
I'm not saying the kid should have been shot, but it seems today cops shoot instead of using bodily force.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

MANY of these cops let the job go to their head.  MANY.  That is why they should also have some kind of "term limits."


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Well, other kids do not.  That kid was not even a "big" kid.  If that alleged trained officer cannot handle a 17-year-old boy who is not even armed, then he's got no business being a cop, IMO.  He had a terrible attitude, he handled the situation stupidly and aggressively.  He was a complete idiot, and THAT is why the kid was killed.  Because this cop sucks at his job.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Instead of using his brain and his strength, he pulled out his weapon and killed someone, someone's child.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Maybe so, but had the kid just handed over his damn license he no doubt would have never had to have gotten out of the car in the first place. His stubbornness led to him losing his life.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2015)

Meanwhile you can not even answer a simple question.... Who has more information to make an informed decision in this case the DA with all his resources and evidence, or you from a single news article?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 16, 2015)

Makes me wonder if the kid has listened to too many black ass rap songs about cops, and so he gets pulled over and immediately starts to record the cop in hopes of catching a cop going off.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2015)

Matthew said:


> I hope this officer spends about 40 years in prison.


Why?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, what excuse did they use that it was necessary to shoot an unarmed 17-year-old argumentative boy 7 times?


Quit making such a big deal.  The kid was white.  No political value.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Obviously, you feel angry and slighted because some people are not happy like you about a 17-year-old kid being shot 7 times and killed by a police officer.


You are describing yourself.  The fact is the youth struggled with the cop, then hurt the cop, and then the cop killed him.  The youth had no legal or moral right to resist.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 17, 2015)

The willingness of so many of our USMB anti-government nutbags to suggest that a citizen do whatever he is told by a person in uniform is fucking weird. 

Under normal circumstances, I'm not likely to resist the actions or "orders" of a LEO......but if he/she is out of line and fucking with my rights......I'm going to voice my opinion. What good are these rights if we've got to wait until later to realize them? 

The word "comply" doesn't sit well with me..........I am in favor of all parties following the law.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 17, 2015)

daws101 said:


>



Shit. That was unnecessary.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 17, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > You should see the video, the cop lied and escalated the situation.  In a unmarked car I think, and was high beaming everyone in the face with his lights which he denied...then told the boy if he had treated the POLICE differently the POLICE wouldnt have pulled HIM over for the POLICE blinding people.
> ...



You are insane.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Your whining is wasted. The kid was white.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 17, 2015)

We have red light cameras which allow for traffic citations to be issued without any interaction between law enforcement and citizen. When a traffic violation such as this occurs, and the driver is uncooperative, it could be treated like a red light camera. The officer writes the citation and the driver gets the ticket in the mail.....which he can choose to dispute or not.

Allowing assholes in uniform to exorcise their demons on unsuspecting citizens....using a traffic violation as an excuse.....is bullshit.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



*You sir, are the retard here. I am sick and tired of these cowards who have guns, rely on these guns to protect themselves and the hell with everybody involved.......these highly paid, highly trained cowards are gonna have to learn to not only use better judgement when dealing with unruly suspects...unless their lives are in danger and then shoot to mame, not kill, a gun ends a persons right to a trial. 7 motherfucken bullets, really? Some people, do not deserve to be in law enforcement, because they're too gotdamned cowardly to serve the public properly. *


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> We have red light cameras which allow for traffic citations to be issued without any interaction between law enforcement and citizen. When a traffic violation such as this occurs, and the driver is uncooperative, it could be treated like a red light camera. The officer writes the citation and the driver gets the ticket in the mail.....which he can choose to dispute or not.
> 
> Allowing assholes in uniform to exorcise their demons on unsuspecting citizens....using a traffic violation as an excuse.....is bullshit.



*Thank you...this coward could have easily ran the kids license plate after returning to his car, given the guy a ticket and let it go. We're talking about flashing fuckin beams. And for all the shit, the kid gets 7 bullets????? My God, 7 fuckin bullets for flashing his beams???? I hope his family sue the city and this coward into 3rd world status.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



*Yeah, sure you are...until they pump 7 bullets into your kid....get the fuck outta here. I live for the day, just once you hear about a mf getting 7 gotdamned BULLETS FOR SOMETHING OF SUBSTANCE...THESE MINDLESS KILLINGS ARE JUST SICKENING....THE KID FLASHED HIS FUCKIN LIGHTS AND EVEN IF HE DID ATTACK THE COP, DO THESE COWARDS KNOW HOW TO FUKIN FIGHT WITH A GUN???? WHAT KIND OF FUCKIN TRAINING TO THESE COWARDS GET???*


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 17, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Point of contention.

American police officers are not highly paid. And...for that very reason, they are not expected to be highly trained. It is a job that is not compensated well enough here.....and as a result.....fails to attract the finest citizens to apply.

Being a police officer ought to be thought of as a professional occupation. Becoming one should be more difficult.....with A LOT more training. And...it should be paid extremely well.


----------



## Snouter (Oct 17, 2015)

The faggot cop was butthurt the kid flashed his lights.  The faggot cop did imply he would let the kid go if you provided the usual info even though the stop was illegal.  The faggot kid did not realize he was at a traffic stop, not a road block.  The faggot cop did what the ZOG policy makers taught him.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 17, 2015)

The people who remind us that "not all Muslims are terrorists, only a small percentage" are the same people who are pretending that the police are running amok on our streets.

How ironic.

Once an issue becomes politicized, no partisan ideologue can be believed.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 17, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> The people who remind us that "not all Muslims are terrorists, only a small percentage" are the same people who are pretending that the police are running amok on our streets.
> 
> Once an issue becomes politicized, no partisan ideologue can be believed.
> .



Really? The same people are pretending that? You passive aggressive little prick, ya.


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 17, 2015)

Those speed and red light cameras aren't allowed up here; my state pretty much said, "no way, if you want to ticket me, you gotta catch me" heh

In any event, I don't get this whole "I don't have to show ID" thing at all.  I mean, this is a "new" thing right?  Cops asking for that stuff is SOP isn't it?  Officer asks for license, registration, proof of insurance, even if he's not pulling you over they get that shit.  I just don't get the objection to it, its required by law to drive on public roads...  For me, and I'm sure cops as well, not giving up the ID is a warning flag that they've done something wrong.  Why else would they be hiding their identity?  I really can't fathom a legit reason for a non-criminal to refuse to show ID or at least give their name (if they forgot their license or w/e.) 

To me, this kind of thing is an intentionally belligerent act, and I'd even hazard to say it's done with the explicit purpose of turning the situation in to a 'physical' one so that they can escalate it, be it for a famous video, or to attack the cop and get away. (Because the next step after someone refuses to give their ID/name is a seat in the back of the officers car while they look your name up - especially if you're being belligerent.  I once forgot my ID and the officer was nice enough to let me sit in my car because I had my kidos with me, every other time I've forgotten my ID, (which I'm afraid is often because I hate purses heh,) I've had to hang out in the back of the cop car while he looked me up.  I don't mind it too much, it's SOP and it's my own fault for forgetting my plastic; mostly we chatter while the computer does its search.

In any event, I can kind of see the kid wanting to record it and having the cell phone out, but the cop, I think, has the right to ask him to put it down and really the cop was wearing a camera, but maybe he couldn't see it idk (dark with a flash light shining on you etc.)  I do kind of think the cop should have given a little leeway, especially since the kid said he had the phone out to record the interaction; I do think citizens have that "right" as it were. 

Still none of that excuses that kid jumping off the ground and lunging at the officer.  ChrisL you want to say that was when the kid got tazed, except you forget that the officer was struggling with the kid because he was refusing to get cuffed while on his stomach, then the cop starts falling backward, he had to put his hand on the car door so he didn't go down, and the next thing you can make out, that kid is no longer laying down to be cuffed "in compliance."  So why did the kid stand up?  You think because the phone got kicked out of his hand?  So if an officer kicks something in your hand, also SOP btw, then that gives the person about to get cuffed some kind of right to not get arrested now, or to stand up?  Even if we want to assume the "best case" for the kid, that he /wasn't/ struggling and fighting while the cop was trying to cuff him, that his struggling isn't why the officer lost his balance and had to grab the car to avoid falling over.  How does that give the kid any right to stand up? 

What I see is that the kid was struggling and resisting having his hands cuffed, in the struggle the officer lost his balance, the kid jumped up thinking to make a run for it, but the officer didn't fall, so he a) pushed the officer or b) flat out attacked him.  And judging from the angle of the kids hand, up by his head, he was physically attacking, not pushing.  But either way, the second he moved toward that officer it is considered an attack.  Hell they /teach/ you to let an officer fall on his ass up here, because the officer would rather have a bruised behind than have to worry about if you're attacking or not.  Why force a split second decision...

Of course officers are high strung, they're used to dealing with criminals, all those people that /we/ citizens don't want to have to deal with.  That's why they're there, it's what we pay them for - law enforcement, not law education...  Its really not hard, don't make an officer feel threatened.  That's pretty much why we "compliers" treat them with respect, not because we're sheep who don't care about our rights, but because we understand that they're under a lot of stress and are more used to criminal intent than good intent.  Those "reactions" are what keeps them alive and I'd rather they have them than not - a lot of my neighbors are cops, I don't want their kids growing up without a mom or dad because the officer was trying to be "nice" to a criminals and got killed...


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



*I totally agree, however, regardless of pay, one choses this profession one would hope in the honor of wanting to serve the public, again its a choice. Just as we all make choices in life on what paths we wish to take. With that being said, to know that a life can end at the drop of a hat with just one of these guys having a bad day, bad moment, power trip, whatever, should make every single person in this country afraid of those we pay to protect and serve. Thus far, people are dying for traffic stops and non payment of child support, for selling e cigs on a corner. In my opinion, no amount of pay anyone can give these guys, can erase the fact, that some people should not be in uniform and some people, dispite the badge they wear and the training they recieve, some people are simply COWARDS!!*


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


But I can do this: Permanent Ignore. And now you have 'gone away'.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 17, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Those speed and red light cameras aren't allowed up here; my state pretty much said, "no way, if you want to ticket me, you gotta catch me" heh
> 
> In any event, I don't get this whole "I don't have to show ID" thing at all.  I mean, this is a "new" thing right?  Cops asking for that stuff is SOP isn't it?  Officer asks for license, registration, proof of insurance, even if he's not pulling you over they get that shit.  I just don't get the objection to it, its required by law to drive on public roads...  For me, and I'm sure cops as well, not giving up the ID is a warning flag that they've done something wrong.  Why else would they be hiding their identity?  I really can't fathom a legit reason for a non-criminal to refuse to show ID or at least give their name (if they forgot their license or w/e.)
> 
> ...



Proof that we see what we want to see.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> The willingness of so many of our USMB anti-government nutbags to suggest that a citizen do whatever he is told by a person in uniform is fucking weird.
> 
> Under normal circumstances, I'm not likely to resist the actions or "orders" of a LEO......but if he/she is out of line and fucking with my rights......I'm going to voice my opinion. What good are these rights if we've got to wait until later to realize them?
> 
> The word "comply" doesn't sit well with me..........I am in favor of all parties following the law.


1.  Nobody here is anti-government.
2.  Your brain is mis-firing like a lunatic.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > We have red light cameras which allow for traffic citations to be issued without any interaction between law enforcement and citizen. When a traffic violation such as this occurs, and the driver is uncooperative, it could be treated like a red light camera. The officer writes the citation and the driver gets the ticket in the mail.....which he can choose to dispute or not.
> ...


You realize the kid was white don't you?  I hate you wasting your time here.  Only #blackLivesMatter, right?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Your ride on the 'cotton pony' must be a rough one this month.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Even a well paid and well trained officer will pump 7 bullets in you if you attack him, Idjit.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2015)

Snouter said:


> The faggot cop was butthurt the kid flashed his lights.  The faggot cop did imply he would let the kid go if you provided the usual info even though the stop was illegal.  The faggot kid did not realize he was at a traffic stop, not a road block.  The faggot cop did what the ZOG policy makers taught him.


Flashing headlights to an oncoming car may be traditional among drivers, but it is illegal. You're blinding the other driver.  The cop was in the right to arrest him.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


"Hormonal"? That's rich coming from someone having a 'rough ride' on the 'cotton pony'. HAAAA HAAAAA!


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > The faggot cop was butthurt the kid flashed his lights.  The faggot cop did imply he would let the kid go if you provided the usual info even though the stop was illegal.  The faggot kid did not realize he was at a traffic stop, not a road block.  The faggot cop did what the ZOG policy makers taught him.
> ...



*Yeah, flash your beam die........give me a break*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



*Whatever....in this day and age, I'd rather take the law into my own gotdamned hands than call a fuckin cop*


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm delighted the little brat got killed.
He was the poster-boy for the little four year old brats who hit their mothers in the face in the checkout line b/c she won't allow him to grab a chocolate bar. Then of course after he smacks her she gives in and the brat gets to keep the chocolate bar.
Then when the little brat encounters a authority figure later in life the brat behaves the way he behaves towards his parents/teachers.
At least he won't spawn any future brats. 
There's always a silver lining in every cloud.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 17, 2015)

The brat claimed the cop had his high beams on.
What the brat and many here didn't/don't comprehend is today's police cruisers all carry a 'little black box'. The is exactly the same technology that modern planes carry.
 The 'box' records to the time stamped millisecond literally everything the car does. The on board GPS records the precise location of the car at all times. Acceleration/deceleration/speed/ corner 'G's' horn/signals LIGHTS!!!!!!!! HIGH AND LOW BEAM and a thousand other data inputs. The 'box' even records data when the car is parked and turned off. If anyone touches the car or rocks it even the smallest amount that data is recorded. It's so sophisticated that if a cop parks the car and locks it and leaves it then returns if the car has been literally moved a millimeter a warning light goes off on the screen on the on-board computer. And that's only scratching the surface of the technology in modern cop cars.
Remember. Every cop in everyone of these cars KNOWS the data is being recorded and it may end up in front of a DA/judge/jury.
The cop KNEW he wasn't driving with his high beams on. As soon as the brat lied the cop knew he was dealing with a liar and who knows what else.
The DA examined the data from the car.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 17, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


He wasn't killed for flashing his lights, you twit.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 17, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > The faggot cop was butthurt the kid flashed his lights.  The faggot cop did imply he would let the kid go if you provided the usual info even though the stop was illegal.  The faggot kid did not realize he was at a traffic stop, not a road block.  The faggot cop did what the ZOG policy makers taught him.
> ...


Because it's part of a pattern of road rage driving that also includes speeding, tailgating, honking, flipping the bird and shouting obscenities, sidelining, cutting in front and slamming the brakes, etc. Cops are trained to spot road rage and respond to it.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> The brat claimed the cop had his high beams on.
> What the brat and many here didn't/don't comprehend is today's police cruisers all carry a 'little black box'. The is exactly the same technology that modern planes carry.
> The 'box' records to the time stamped millisecond literally everything the car does. The on board GPS records the precise location of the car at all times. Acceleration/deceleration/speed/ corner 'G's' horn/signals LIGHTS!!!!!!!! HIGH AND LOW BEAM and a thousand other data inputs. The 'box' even records data when the car is parked and turned off. If anyone touches the car or rocks it even the smallest amount that data is recorded. It's so sophisticated that if a cop parks the car and locks it and leaves it then returns if the car has been literally moved a millimeter a warning light goes off on the screen on the on-board computer. And that's only scratching the surface of the technology in modern cop cars.
> Remember. Every cop in everyone of these cars KNOWS the data is being recorded and it may end up in front of a DA/judge/jury.
> ...



*AT THE END OF THE DAY, THE DAY....A 17 YEAR CHILD IS DEAD FOR FLASHING HIS HIGH BEAMS AND RESISTING ARREST. HE DIDN'T MURDER ANYONE, HE DIDN'T ROB ANYBODY, HE DIDN'T STEAL A CAR OR MONEY, HE SIMPLY ERR'D IN GIVING A FUCK ABOUT A GOTDAMN FELLOW DRIVER....NOW YOU CAN RATION THIS SHIT TO THE END OF HELL.....PEOPLE ARE ENTITLED TO A DAY IN COURT, JUST AS MURDERS HAVE THEIR DAYS, SO SHOULD A TRAFFIC VIOLATOR.....WHO BY THE WAY GOT 7 MOTHERFUCKIN BULLETS FOR THIS HORRIFIC CRIME....FLASHING A FUCKIN HEADLIGHT.

ON THAT NOTE, I'M DONE.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 17, 2015)

*This country, no matter how many times we brag about being the greatest nation on earth.....has got to burn someday in hell for housing so many gotdamn sorry mf's who will always always always find their brand of rational bullshit okay when trying to justify killing another human being....just because. If there is a place in hell, large enough and wide enough, may those who cherish bullets and guns and insanity rest in peace there...cause no way in Hell is God pleased with your stupidity and your lack of compassion for human fuckin beings.....AWWWWWGGGGG*


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 17, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > The brat claimed the cop had his high beams on.
> ...


You're done all right.
The brat got killed b/c he attacked a LEO.
It's on the videotape. The cop didn't smash his own face you retard!
 The data recorder in the cops car PROVES the brat was lying about "giving a fuck about a fellow driver" by flashing his high beams.
When was the last time you wore your "Hands Up Don't Shoot" T-shirt in public? HAAA HAAA  Still wear your hoodie with T-Boner's face on it when you go to the grocery store?
Loser!
If I were the cop I'd send the brat's (cough) parents) a bill for the cost of the seven rounds.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 17, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *This country, no matter how many times we brag about being the greatest nation on earth.....has got to burn someday in hell for housing so many gotdamn sorry mf's who will always always always find their brand of rational bullshit okay when trying to justify killing another human being....just because. If there is a place in hell, large enough and wide enough, may those who cherish bullets and guns and insanity rest in peace there...cause no way in Hell is God pleased with your stupidity and your lack of compassion for human fuckin beings.....AWWWWWGGGGG*


'Like a mint?'


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 17, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *This country, no matter how many times we brag about being the greatest nation on earth.....has got to burn someday in hell for housing so many gotdamn sorry mf's who will always always always find their brand of rational bullshit okay when trying to justify killing another human being....just because. If there is a place in hell, large enough and wide enough, may those who cherish bullets and guns and insanity rest in peace there...cause no way in Hell is God pleased with your stupidity and your lack of compassion for human fuckin beings.....AWWWWWGGGGG*



Meanwhile, back in Chicago, the carnage continues unabated. September was the bloodiest since 2002 and this week a city councilman was charged with murder.

Oh yeah ... and the mayor had the temerity to complain that the city's police - thanks to the anti-cop actions and rhetoric of people like Tigger - now hesitate or deign to act altogether.

They are damned if they do and damned if they don't but be careful what you wish for, Tigger ... soon no one will join the force and then you will have the lawless society you seem to prefer.


----------



## Programmer (Oct 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Help me understand how committing a crime changes the self-defense dynamic that cops are claiming.  We can be summarily shot for committing traffic 'crime'?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 17, 2015)

Cops must deal with criminals, the mentally insane, the millions of cases of road rage, people trying to find a way to sue the cops. Not to mention sub-humans whose main interest in life is to hurt innocents. They have to attend horrific cars crash scenes. They serve the community in a thousand small ways many people will never know about.
When a cop pulls you over he/she many times make life and death snap judgement calls.
The brat was clearly looking for a problem and he made sure he created one.
Good fucking riddance.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 17, 2015)

Programmer said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Programmer said:
> ...


False .   Calling it a fallacy is a failed attempt to bolster an inane argument.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 17, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *This country, no matter how many times we brag about being the greatest nation on earth.....has got to burn someday in hell for housing so many gotdamn sorry mf's who will always always always find their brand of rational bullshit okay when trying to justify killing another human being....just because. If there is a place in hell, large enough and wide enough, may those who cherish bullets and guns and insanity rest in peace there...cause no way in Hell is God pleased with your stupidity and your lack of compassion for human fuckin beings.....AWWWWWGGGGG*


Uh huh. Do you realize 3 abortions occurred during the time you wrote that post? How pleased do you think God is with the Left's demonic support for infanticide?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > The brat claimed the cop had his high beams on.
> ...


Good then I get the last say.  He died because he attacked an officer who was carrying a gun.  He's walking in the same flames of Hell with The Gentle Giant.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2015)

Programmer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


 How many times do we have to say that he died because he attacked a cop.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 17, 2015)

Never argue with a cop. That's the take away here. Be all and end all.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 17, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Never argue with a cop. That's the take away here. Be all and end all.


Really? My take on it was to take away your children's black rap music before it gets them killed.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 17, 2015)

Programmer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You are now being a troll.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> 
> *Oh wait, he was. *
> 
> When you resist police, you increase the chances of getting hurt or ventilated.  Body bags will continue to fill as long as thugs keep ignoring this simple truth.


No he wasn't.Pig ILLEGALLY pulled this CHILD over,harassed him,then murdered him. Plain. Simple. That fact this nut case with a badge is back patrolling the streets would scare the shit out of me if I was in Michigan.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> ...


Wow!  Your view of the world really is skin deep!  I'm going to hazard a guess that you saw the boy was white.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 17, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I saw this on the news days ago. He was murdered and pig did an illegal stop anyways. SC has ruled on flashing headlights because I do the same thing to people not only to tell them their lights are to bright etc but also to warn about pigs ahead.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 17, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You should go out into the streets and find a "pig" and tell him how you feel. Make sure to shout and use wild hand gestures so he understands how strongly you feel about it. You should do this right away.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 17, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> You should see the video, the cop lied and escalated the situation.  In a unmarked car I think, and was high beaming everyone in the face with his lights which he denied...then told the boy if he had treated the POLICE differently the POLICE wouldnt have pulled HIM over for the POLICE blinding people.
> 
> Anyone who watches this video and claims that shooting was justified hasnt shot shit off except their mouth


The police officer told this kid 6 times to give him his license, registration and proof of insurance.  The kid never complied, saying once he "didn't have to."  Uh, that kind of attitude will get you arrested which is exactly what was going on.  The kid then still argues that he doesn't have to get out of the car, wouldn't get down when told to, and fought back.  The parents are suing instead of apologizing to the officer for bringing up a brat that thinks he's entitled to ignore police officers' demands.  For those who think the officer was wrong, try ignoring the police when they stop you.  BTW, the kid admitted he didn't have a license on him.  Maybe that was the reason he was so belligerent. Good bye sonny.  Maybe this thread will set some people straight.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 18, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Police have to defend themselves too.


I saw the bodycam video. The cop was not in any sort of physical danger.

He was just pissed off because several people flashed their high beams to let him know that he had his brights on.

Most likely the cop did not have the high beams on, I think it is likely that the headlights on his new vehicle were simply not adjusted properly. 

It was obviously a case of road rage. 2nd degree murder.


----------



## Programmer (Oct 18, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You're an idiot.  So we _can_ shoot cops in justifiable self defense?


----------



## Programmer (Oct 18, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Clearly the COP attacked him.


----------



## Programmer (Oct 18, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


People are claiming it was criminal wrongdoing that justified the shooting.  I thought the man was scared that the teenager was going to kill him or end his career in disability.  Does policing include capital jury duty when under duress?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 18, 2015)

Saw the video on CNN yesterday - fuck that guy. Was giving the cop attitude from the outset. Glad he's dead, hope it hurt.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 18, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> ...


That's NOT how the DA saw the FACTS asshole.
Whine your punk head off. 
Crawl back under your rock and wait for another 'cause' to make a fool of yourself supporting.
This one is old news.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

That cop either had terrible training or has let the job go to his head.  I think that much is obvious by his immediate attitude problem at having someone flash their lights at him.  He was angry that a teenager challenged his authority.  I wonder what he does at home when his children do the same?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> That cop either had terrible training or has let the job go to his head.  I think that much is obvious by his immediate attitude problem at having someone flash their lights at him.  He was angry that a teenager challenged his authority.  I wonder what he does at home when his children do the same?


It sure would be interesting to check out what the kids of some forum members are behaving like.
All six of my 'kids' are normal, peaceful, law abiding, well educated, hard working, successful adults.
 Not one time did they ever hit their mother.
None of them has ever had any negative involvement with the cops.
We taught them from babies to respect others and themselves.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That cop either had terrible training or has let the job go to his head.  I think that much is obvious by his immediate attitude problem at having someone flash their lights at him.  He was angry that a teenager challenged his authority.  I wonder what he does at home when his children do the same?
> ...



Oh, I'm sure you and your children are perfect human beings.  Your teenaged sons never questioned authority and never did anything wrong.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That cop either had terrible training or has let the job go to his head.  I think that much is obvious by his immediate attitude problem at having someone flash their lights at him.  He was angry that a teenager challenged his authority.  I wonder what he does at home when his children do the same?
> ...



Hit their mother?  Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Anyhoo , back to the conversation.  The biggest problem is lack of good training.  Officers only have to attend police academy for 6 weeks in some places (not sure if it's like that everywhere).  The officers are supposed to realize that they could be dealing with a person with mental issues or a drunk person, anything.  

Another thing, they should NEVER be allowed to patrol alone.  There should be two officers in every patrol car at all times.  I think this would cut down immensely on these types of incidents.  The cop would have had help, and he probably would have felt more confident and not resorted to shooting this unruly child.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 18, 2015)

The cop politely and professionally asked for the brat's paperwork 6 times. The brat was clearly looking to provoke an incident. He attacked the cop after the Taser didn't work.
 The DA saw all the evidence and the cop wasn't even charged with picking his nose in public.
You really need to get over your obvious nonsense in defending of the brat.
You are the classic 'enabler' of negative behaviour especially  seen in young men.
 It's your attitude/s that 'enables' spoiled brats to get themselves shot by the people they hang out with or a cop only doing their duty.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> The cop politely and professionally asked for the brat's paperwork 6 times. The brat was clearly looking to provoke an incident. He attacked the cop after the Taser didn't work.
> The DA saw all the evidence and the cop wasn't even charged with picking his nose in public.
> You really need to get over your obvious nonsense in defending of the brat.
> You are the classic 'enabler' of negative behaviour especially  seen in young men.
> It's your attitude/s that 'enables' spoiled brats to get themselves shot by the people they hang out with or a cop only doing their duty.



I'll defend whomever I want, got that?  

I am not enabling anyone.  I don't even know this boy and neither do you.  

My opinion, which is obviously backed by the numerous shootings by police of citizens, is that the police lack proper training and should never be alone in a patrol car.  Now, do you want to address those things, or just keep acting like a 17-year-old brat yourself?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

I think the idea of always having two policemen per car is a great one.  It might be more expensive, but it will save lives, not only citizen lives but police officer lives.  Stupid idea to send them out on patrol alone to begin with.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 18, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Police have to defend themselves too.
> ...


To the idiot. 

Police cars have black box data recorders.  The investigation proved conclusively that the cops high beams were not on and the angelic white boy (which is the only reason you are pissed) was lying his white ass off. 

Hell, I'm talking to a troll whose reaction would be totally different if this kid were black. I hate racists.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 18, 2015)

In the infamous LIB controlled shithole cities where 99% of the violent crimes are committed by negroes the predominantly negro city officials have cut the police force budget to the bone.
Any police chief in those cities will agree. Lib negro politicians HATE the police force and the feeling is mutual.
The odds that ANY of these shithole cities would put two LEO's in all the cars are fucking zero.
As it is the police forces in these shithole cities have to watch every drop of gas so they can even make it back to headquarters.
Nowadays a cop has to factor in using up his tank of tank of gas in a high speed chase.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's not that hard to raise respectful boys. You teach them to be disciplined and respect all authority, you teach them to respect their mother, and you TAKE THEIR DAMN RAP MUSIC AWAY!

Your failure as a parent, which puts your kids at risk of attacking cops and getting shot, does not mean other parents can't do it right.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I think the idea of always having two policemen per car is a great one.  It might be more expensive, but it will save lives, not only citizen lives but police officer lives.  Stupid idea to send them out on patrol alone to begin with.


It makes them less effective. Two cars can cover twice the amount of patrol area as one, that doubles the number of eyes all over the city. 

Leave police work to the police. They know what they're doing. You don't.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 18, 2015)

The typical LIB response to your post is to claim: "But by disciplining him as a little boy I was afraid I'd break his spirit. And all little boys hit their mothers. My brothers did it to my mom you know".
These are actual words I heard come out of the mouth of a mother whose son had just been arrested for committing two felony grand thefts.
The mother to this day claims her precious little boy was 'set up' by the cops. Her precious little boy admitted he committed the crimes in court.
The fucking (white) brat was sentenced to 12 years.
Denial and enabling. Hallmarks of LIB mothers with brat sons headed towards prison or worse.
The brat ended up being literally bought by a 300 pound negro 'brother' who strung the brat out on crack then pimped the brat out in the prison to anyone with a ten dollar commissary chit.
Now the brat  can see his flip flops through his asshole.
"Thanks Mom".


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 18, 2015)

If 3 different motorists flash their high beams at you, common sense should tell you that you are at fault, not them. And if your high beams were not on then you need to get your vehicle off the fucking road ASAP.

That pig is an idiot and a murderer.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


yep.  Moral of the story, listen to the police on  traffic stop. Do what you're supposed to do when a police officer asks you for your ID, Insurance and Registration, you provide it or state you don't have them.  Not confront the officer like some tough guy.  See what can happen.  They are the LAW. I'm tired of people thinking they don't have to obey a police officer's request and instead get violent with them.  Where are the parents at in this!  What have they taught the youths of today?  Shame


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be assholes, folks.
> ...


yes exactly.  We all hired them for that exact thing.  For assholes who can't follow directions.  Yes siree bob!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



If you had any kind of psychological or parental background, you would know it is perfectly normal for teenaged boys to challenge authority.  

Teenagers: Why Do They Rebel?

Driving fast, breaking curfew, arguing, shoplifting. Teenagers can push your patience, but unfortunately, some kids go as far as blatantly flouting rules or breaking the law, often with tragic results. What's with this rebellious streak? How can parents funnel it into less risky business?

All teens go through similar phases -- the need for independence, a separate identity, testing authority. It's part of growing up; it's also linked to developmental changes in the brain that will eventually help them become analytical adults.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


that's what it took right?  yep!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


dude, then expect this kind of reaction.  I'm sorry the cop has a life as well and quite frankly the kid lost my respect when he failed to respect the officer of the law.  Doesn't matter what he got pulled over for.  BTW, if the kid did flash his lights, it is a ticketed offense.  go look it up!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Dude, cops need to be trained WELL to deal with the people they have to deal with.  This police officer, instead of understanding that he was dealing with a teen and using his smarts, got angry and an attitude, to say the least.  These police need to be trained to deal with teens and other people who may or may not be suffering from a mental illness or something.  There are good cops out there who know how to deal with the people and how to de-escalate the situation.  There are bad cops out there who do not and do not care.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


huh, so you don't think police are trained?  funny stuff.  Not sure what point you're trying to make. How about the parents teach the teen to respect their elders, the law and a cop. Let's try that direction friend.

And the kid, ...stupid and now dead BTW, his reward for escalating the situation.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 18, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It's the fucking millenial  generation and the brat kids they're having.

To them....there is no authority. No one has the right to judge on anything. EVERYTHING IS ok.....or maybe not....or maybe. It's all up for debate. It's all voluntary. And when one feels uncomfortable.....it should just stop.

God. Police. Management. None of them have a right to authority and they dont have to listen to them. That's what millenials  and their brat offspring think.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That may be somewhat true, but that is no reason to shoot and kill children.  There should be two officers per car at ALL times.  PERIOD.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Have any of you heard THIS one yet?  And you are telling me that the cops are NOT poorly trained?  Good grief!!!  This is just one example out of many.  

Ohio cop shoots girl, 4, while aiming for charging dog

An Ohio police officer accidentally shot a 4-year-old girl in the leg while trying to stop her family's dog from attacking him Friday, authorities said.

Ava Ellis, of Columbus, is expected to make a full recovery, the Columbus Dispatch reported.

The officer, who has not yet been identified, was called over to the girl's house after leaving the home of a neighbor who had earlier been hit by a car, police said.

Her aunt screamed that Ava's mom had cut herself and needed assistance, police spokeswoman Denise Alex-Bouzounis told the Dispatch.

When the officer got to the house, a dog charged him, Alex-Bouzounis said. He fired one shot at the dog to make it stop, but the bullet accidentally hit Ava in the right leg.

"She was saying something about 'Why would you try to shoot the dog?' and he said something like the dog was attacking him," neighbor Gary Parsley told10TV. "Then, she started saying 'You shot my kid!'."

The girl and her mother were transported to the hospital, and the officer was not injured.

The Ellis family has two dogs that wear shock collars, preventing them from leaving the house, neighbor Carrie Britton said.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *This country, no matter how many times we brag about being the greatest nation on earth.....has got to burn someday in hell for housing so many gotdamn sorry mf's who will always always always find their brand of rational bullshit okay when trying to justify killing another human being....just because. If there is a place in hell, large enough and wide enough, may those who cherish bullets and guns and insanity rest in peace there...cause no way in Hell is God pleased with your stupidity and your lack of compassion for human fuckin beings.....AWWWWWGGGGG*
> ...


The melodrama! False comparison.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> That cop either had terrible training or has let the job go to his head.  I think that much is obvious by his immediate attitude problem at having someone flash their lights at him.  He was angry that a teenager challenged his authority.  I wonder what he does at home when his children do the same?


I repeat you LOON, you claim you know more about this incident then a DA with all the facts, the evidence and videos? You know better, right?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


How was he to understand he was dealing with a teen when the idiot wouldn't give him his license?  17 year olds look an awful lot like 22 year olds. And that's if we accept your premise that a belligerent teen should be treated differently than a belligerent adult. 

You really should start thinking before you post.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Chrissy Poo won't even admit that the DA with ALL the facts is better informed then Chris could ever be and chose not to charge the cop with anything. Meanwhile according to Chrissy we should have special treatment for those that are belligerent offensive and aggressive. Just because they might be "acting out"


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 18, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> We have red light cameras which allow for traffic citations to be issued without any interaction between law enforcement and citizen. When a traffic violation such as this occurs, and the driver is uncooperative, it could be treated like a red light camera. The officer writes the citation and the driver gets the ticket in the mail.....which he can choose to dispute or not.
> 
> Allowing assholes in uniform to exorcise their demons on unsuspecting citizens....using a traffic violation as an excuse.....is bullshit.



And lets not forget, there WAS NO traffic violation. The only violation was the cop blinding people after being told repeatedly about it. Which he admitted.

It's almost like if someone would've wrecked from being blinded they would find the driver at fault saying "well, He IS a cop though" while scratching their ass crack


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 18, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > We have red light cameras which allow for traffic citations to be issued without any interaction between law enforcement and citizen. When a traffic violation such as this occurs, and the driver is uncooperative, it could be treated like a red light camera. The officer writes the citation and the driver gets the ticket in the mail.....which he can choose to dispute or not.
> ...


Lets not forget the kid was combative and refused to show id when requested. All he had to do was show the fucking license, proof of insurance, and registration. But that was too hard for him so he shouldn't of been driving.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 18, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Being pulled over probably interrupted his listening to cop killer rap music. His frame of mind seems to indicate cop hating conditioning. You need look no further than this forum to see cop haters sewing their poison. At least this kid had the guts to go down fighting "the pigs" unlike the whiny pussy bitches who write cop hater threads here.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 18, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Well since he told him he didn't have his license I guess asking him for something he doesn't have is pretty resonable.

Like I said. You guys have moved the goal posts from being a threat to be shot to simply DISOBEYING ORDERS. 

The word escalation, look it up. The cop was doing that for no reason. Pulled him over for no reason and confronted him for no reason. Hell, tased him for no reason.  So keep with the "he had a bad attitude" schtick. Because that's all you have. The escalation was unwarranted. Period.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Its cute when you try so hard for daddy to notice you. You're just acting out


----------



## DixieJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

That was probably the first such case I've seen for a long time when it was really justified.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 18, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Once again for the truly slow stupid and moronic, he got shot for ATTACKING the cop.


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 18, 2015)

Just as a note, not one of my three boys "rebelled" - at worst they blamed their brothers for shit.  Never did they break curfew, never did they shoplift, and never did they even raise their voices at us.  So no, I don't think that young man was acting like a "normal" teen at all, he was being a punk and then he attacked the officer, likely because for some reason there is a group of moron's who think that acting like a punk is okay so they never taught the kid that being a punk is unacceptable.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 18, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > You should see the video, the cop lied and escalated the situation.  In a unmarked car I think, and was high beaming everyone in the face with his lights which he denied...then told the boy if he had treated the POLICE differently the POLICE wouldnt have pulled HIM over for the POLICE blinding people.
> ...


I have yelled, cussed,called him a nazi stormtrooper etc before yet the pig didn't even pull his gun. Closest I ever got was pig threatening to taze me for going back to my home...should have let him i would be rich and he would be fired since I was unarmed and turned away from him oh and my wife was recording it as we have started doing ALL interactions with pigs


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Just as a note, not one of my three boys "rebelled" - at worst they blamed their brothers for shit.  Never did they break curfew, never did they shoplift, and never did they even raise their voices at us.  So no, I don't think that young man was acting like a "normal" teen at all, he was being a punk and then he attacked the officer, likely because for some reason there is a group of moron's who think that acting like a punk is okay so they never taught the kid that being a punk is unacceptable.



Well, I don't believe you.    It is normal for teen boys to challenge authority from time to time.  

Oh, I forgot, you and your children are "perfect."    They never do anything wrong, that you know of anyways.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Just as a note, not one of my three boys "rebelled" - at worst they blamed their brothers for shit.  Never did they break curfew, never did they shoplift, and never did they even raise their voices at us.  So no, I don't think that young man was acting like a "normal" teen at all, he was being a punk and then he attacked the officer, likely because for some reason there is a group of moron's who think that acting like a punk is okay so they never taught the kid that being a punk is unacceptable.



So basically you are saying that the boy "deserved" to die.  And you have the nerve to call anyone else a "moron?"  Laughable.  Not only that, you must be one rotten person.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



He got shot because the cop was a piss poor excuse for a cop who obviously doesn't know how to do his job properly and to the best of his ability.  Killing unarmed kids is completely UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


And yet the DA with ALL the facts, all the info, all the video and evidence totally disagrees with your ignorant opinion.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You're the reason there has to be cops in the first place.
If parents raised their kids properly the need for so many cops would be less.
The cops have to deal with brat punks whose parents enabled these eventual loser and prisoners.
In this case the punk brat laid his loser life on the line the instant he attacked the cop.
The cop 'took of the garbage'.
He should send the loser parents a bill for the seven rounds.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 19, 2015)

Programmer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Police have to defend themselves too.
> ...


 Police do not have a responsibility to protect _individuals. _


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



You're an idiot.  My son is an adult and has never been in trouble with the police.  Now what, douche?


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Despite having a liberal wacko for a mother.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



I'm neither a liberal nor a wacko, so now what?  What else you got?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Obviously, you dummies can't argue any of my points.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Well, let me just say, if it makes me a liberal because I care about kids and don't want to see police officers out of control, bullying people and killing them, then I am PROUD to be a liberal.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Obviously, you dummies can't argue any of my points.



What exactly are your points?

From what I have seen the driver failed to comply with just about every instruction given to him and then did in fact attack the officer. Police just want to do there job and go home at the end of the day, they don't need belligerent punks giving them a hard time. If the kid would have simply complied the odds are he would have got a warning for flashing his high beams and been on his way. HE chose to make things hard for himself and it ultimately cost him.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Obviously, you dummies can't argue any of my points.


Would you like to go to the 'sun room' now?
You can whine about a loser brat getting shot for attacking a cop all you want. Nothing changes the fact that the brat made a conscious choice to get into a fight with a cop.
The brat 'got dead'.
I couldn't be more pleased.
When was the last time you wore your 'Hands Up Don't Shoot' T-shirt in public? HAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, you dummies can't argue any of my points.
> ...



That there needs to be two officers per patrol car at all time.  At no time should an officer be out on patrol alone.  This is nothing but trouble.  He/she has no one to back them and have to wait for help to get there.  This is going to make them more likely to shoot instead of trying to restrain.  

The police need better training to deal with kids who might be difficult or others that might be suffering from some kind of mental illness that would make it difficult for them to cooperate.  The police are here to protect and serve and are paid by taxpayer money.  They are OUR employees.  Something THEY need to realize.  They are not the Gestapo.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, you dummies can't argue any of my points.
> ...



He's not a loser brat, you jerk.  You don't know anything about the boy.  I would say that you need to calm the hell down, freak.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, you dummies can't argue any of my points.
> ...



I wonder how the police would handle someone like yourself?  You can't even keep your cool on a forum.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, let me just say, if it makes me a liberal because I care about kids and don't want to see police officers out of control, bullying people and killing them, then I am PROUD to be a liberal.


You claimed not to be a Liberal. Then you say you are "proud" to be a Liberal. You claim not to be a wacko.
So that makes you a liar........twice in one post.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He's a loser who can't deal with authority figures who probably could never hold down a job and would be a leach on society for the rest of his life had the cop not ended it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, let me just say, if it makes me a liberal because I care about kids and don't want to see police officers out of control, bullying people and killing them, then I am PROUD to be a liberal.
> ...



Reading comprehension.  Something you should learn.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Oh, now you're making up stories about a kid who had been alive for a whole 17 years and insinuating that someone you know nothing about (a BOY no less) deserves to be dead?   Good grief.  That is really, really sick and disturbing.  What is WRONG with you people?  Something is, that much is obvious.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You call people jerks and dummies and a douche and you claim others can't keep their cool?
You are correct about the "kid" not being a punk or a loser. He's neither now. He's actually doing some good: He's keeping ten thousand maggots from going hungry.
His mother always knew he'd amount to something in spite of what everyone who ever had anything to do with him told her from the times when he would smack her face when he was four b/c she wouldn't  allow him to grab a chocolate bar from the check-out line.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Here is an officer dealing with a VERY difficult motorist that he pulled over.  Now, see how the cop handles this driver.  THIS is how the police need to behave.  This officer should be an example to ALL police officers.  He keeps his cool.  He never takes it personally.  He realizes that this motorist has some "issues."  He remains calm and does NOT escalate the situation.  It's not right for an officer to rip someone out of their car because he is angry.  This is part of his job, dealing with difficult people.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I know what I saw on the video. So did the DA. The punk brat attacked the cop. The punk brat got shot fo his behavior.
Now his mommy won't have to sneak cash to the loser punk brat behind the father's back anymore.
 She should be relived. She can now spend the money on shoes from Walmart instead.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Truth hurts.  

You don't know anything about the boy at all.  

What in the hell are you talking about?  Are you crazy?  Well, I wouldn't act that way towards a police officer if I were you.  He may drag you from your car, kick you and shoot you.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Okaaaay, nutter butter.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here is an officer dealing with a VERY difficult motorist that he pulled over.  Now, see how the cop handles this driver.  THIS is how the police need to behave.  This officer should be an example to ALL police officers.  He keeps his cool.  He never takes it personally.  He realizes that this motorist has some "issues."  He remains calm and does NOT escalate the situation.  It's not right for an officer to rip someone out of their car because he is angry.  This is part of his job, dealing with difficult people.


There's a difference bitch. The "difficult" motorist DID hand over the paperwork asked for by the cop.
The loser punk brat repeatedly refused to hand over the paperwork.
The cop asked the loser punk brat SIX times nice a politely and calmly for the paperwork. The thankfully happily dead loser punk brat refused and he choose to attack the cop. Good day for the rest of us. We'll never have to deal with the loser punk brat.
Thanks to mommy's Liberal enabling (cough) parenting skills.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an officer dealing with a VERY difficult motorist that he pulled over.  Now, see how the cop handles this driver.  THIS is how the police need to behave.  This officer should be an example to ALL police officers.  He keeps his cool.  He never takes it personally.  He realizes that this motorist has some "issues."  He remains calm and does NOT escalate the situation.  It's not right for an officer to rip someone out of their car because he is angry.  This is part of his job, dealing with difficult people.
> ...



Was that you in that car?   

Anyhow, the cop completely lost his cool.  He is terrible at his job and should resign before he kills another unarmed child because he's angry at his authority being challenged.    We citizens have rights.  The police do not have the right to shoot unarmed teenagers.  That is why there needs to be two officers per car.  That would cut down on these kinds of incidents.  Correct?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an officer dealing with a VERY difficult motorist that he pulled over.  Now, see how the cop handles this driver.  THIS is how the police need to behave.  This officer should be an example to ALL police officers.  He keeps his cool.  He never takes it personally.  He realizes that this motorist has some "issues."  He remains calm and does NOT escalate the situation.  It's not right for an officer to rip someone out of their car because he is angry.  This is part of his job, dealing with difficult people.
> ...



You're crazy.  Seek help before you get shot by the police when you freak out on them.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Says someone who's put up 32000 posts in 15 months. Do the math loser.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



What does that have to do with anything at all?  That's right.  I talk a lot.  Doesn't make me a crazy ass loon like yourself.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Now, how about you try to address the serious issues here.  The cops should never go out on patrol alone.  There should be two per car and the cops should be trained better to deal with "difficult" citizens.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, let me just say, if it makes me a liberal because I care about kids and don't want to see police officers out of control, bullying people and killing them, then I am PROUD to be a liberal.


I care about my kids too which is why I teach them to respect authority and don't accept the "boys will be boys" bullshit you clearly do.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here is an officer dealing with a VERY difficult motorist that he pulled over.  Now, see how the cop handles this driver.  THIS is how the police need to behave.  This officer should be an example to ALL police officers.  He keeps his cool.  He never takes it personally.  He realizes that this motorist has some "issues."  He remains calm and does NOT escalate the situation.  It's not right for an officer to rip someone out of their car because he is angry.  This is part of his job, dealing with difficult people.


Cops are human, not robots. For all we know, this cop just went home and took it out on his wife and kids. Something has to give.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The teenager did in fact have arms and attached were hands. (Not sure how much good they are now though). The teenager attacked the cop with arms and hands.......which are legally considered 'weapons' BTW. The cop needed medical assistance after the teenager attacked him.
What advice would you give any teenager who gets stopped by a cop.....for any reason?
Would you advise the teenager to behave the way the now dead loser punk brat behaved?
Thought not.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Of course I wouldn't advise anyone to behave that.  Some people can't help themselves.  Teenage boys are hormonal, have a lot of boyhood pride, and get adrenaline when challenged.  Anyone who knows kids knows this much.  It's also widely recognized in the psychiatric community.  That is why we classify a 17-year-old boy as a CHILD.  That is why he can't drink, smoke, vote, etc.  

If there had been two officers, this probably would not have happened.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


well there is when a life is threatened.  And if you ever look at the picture of the cop, well, oh never mind.  You have no ability to observe and see something for what it is.  You are a typical liberal minded fool who thinks cops should go away.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > We have red light cameras which allow for traffic citations to be issued without any interaction between law enforcement and citizen. When a traffic violation such as this occurs, and the driver is uncooperative, it could be treated like a red light camera. The officer writes the citation and the driver gets the ticket in the mail.....which he can choose to dispute or not.
> ...


so what?  did the kid hit his brights or not?  If he did, it is a ticket-able offense.  Period.  He was getting a life lesson and failed.  All the kid needed to do was follow the officer's directions and take the ticket to court and make his claim that the cop hit his  brights first.  If it was in fact true, the judge would have had others that corroborated the claim by the kid.  But instead, the kid became a punk and aggressive and sought his reward.  I only blame the cop for flashing his brights.  Nothing else.  BTW, the cop should be ticketed and pay his fine for flashing and attempting to blind oncoming traffic.  That's it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



How about people obey the officers instructions and not having to have two cops on scene.

You seem to blame the cop when the idiot driver is the only one at fault.

 Kids who are difficult need better parenting. They are here to protect and serve and to ticket and arrest those that violate the law.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > We have red light cameras which allow for traffic citations to be issued without any interaction between law enforcement and citizen. When a traffic violation such as this occurs, and the driver is uncooperative, it could be treated like a red light camera. The officer writes the citation and the driver gets the ticket in the mail.....which he can choose to dispute or not.
> ...


BTW, if a driver would have had an accident as a result of the cop flashing his lights, then yes he would be totally liable.  Let's not make accusations on things that didn't happen though.  the facts are the facts and you don't like the facts, right?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here is an officer dealing with a VERY difficult motorist that he pulled over.  Now, see how the cop handles this driver.  THIS is how the police need to behave.  This officer should be an example to ALL police officers.  He keeps his cool.  He never takes it personally.  He realizes that this motorist has some "issues."  He remains calm and does NOT escalate the situation.  It's not right for an officer to rip someone out of their car because he is angry.  This is part of his job, dealing with difficult people.



Notice the driver obeyed all the commands.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So your solution to the problem is shoot citizens if they are "difficult."  Sorry, unacceptable.  I don't care if a child is "bratty."  That is not a capital punishment crime.  Now, my solution would fix most of these issues.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an officer dealing with a VERY difficult motorist that he pulled over.  Now, see how the cop handles this driver.  THIS is how the police need to behave.  This officer should be an example to ALL police officers.  He keeps his cool.  He never takes it personally.  He realizes that this motorist has some "issues."  He remains calm and does NOT escalate the situation.  It's not right for an officer to rip someone out of their car because he is angry.  This is part of his job, dealing with difficult people.
> ...



Notice how the cop kept his cool and did not escalate the situation.  THAT is what the point of that video was.  The cop in THIS particular instance was acting the same as the 17-year-old child.  The cops set the tone.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There's a little thing called Social Darwinism.
Pretty much 100% of people who at any age "can't help themselves" to the point where they are refusing to comply with a lawful order from a cop and end up attacking the cop get shot.
You attack a cop and you have signed your death warrant. This is the only way to prevent total anarchy. Which is how the dead loser punk brat was certainly behaving at home with parents who were enabling the behavior.
It's not any cops 'duty' to look at anyone of any age and say themselves: "This person just can't help himself so I won't do my duty".
Cops and prisons exist to protect normal people from those who "can't help themselves".


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Are you kidding?  Lol.  OMG.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


But a 17 year old is given a license to drive a vehicle that is a weapon.  And as such there are rules.  And those rules are that police officers are entitled to do certain things and as a licensed driver, the 17 year old is expected to obey the rules he received his license for.  Hmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


am I kidding what?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Your solution is to allow the cop to get beat up or killed and not defend himself.

This was more than a "bratty" kid, this kid attacked the officer and that is unacceptable. Your solution is lawlessness. Don't comply with an officer and he should just let you go because you're a whiney brat. That is fucking ridiculous!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Oh please, sorry, but the cops are not the judge, jury and executioner.  They need better training and two officers per patrol car at all times.  Six weeks in police academy is not enough . . . obviously.  

It brings to mind the incident in NY, where a cop shot 9 innocent bystanders.  

NYPD: 9 shooting bystander victims hit by police gunfire


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No.  My solution is to have two officers per car and for police to be trained better in de-escalating such situations and people.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You're nuts!  Lol.  There were NO facts in your statement.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



How long have you been a boy?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So you want to pay higher taxes for more police instead of having a society that respects the law. The kid attacked an armed cop, you think two cops would have made a difference?

 The cop didn't escalate the matter, the punk kid did. Stop blaming the cop when the kid made a conscience decision to attack an armed officer.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Yes, well in my opinion, if they aren't old enough to drink, smoke or vote, then they have no business driving either.  And there are plenty of adults who are even more difficult than this boy.  The police need to learn and be trained to handle these types of situation, setting a calm tone.  If a citizen asks for a police officer's badge number, he should give it.  He should remain calm and do his job to the best of his ability, not with attitude.  Some of these officers behave as if a traffic violation is  . . .  the equivalent of an armed robbery.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Oh, so you can't address the points I've made.  I see.    Funny old fart, you are.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Kids do NOT make "conscious" decisions in a lot of instances.  Another reason why they are considered "children."


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The police need to learn that they are NOT the Gestapo.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


sure cops are when threatened.  What world you livin in?  Go walk into a police station with a gun and see how much attention you receive.  It's fools like you who have kids like this kid.  you can't take care of your kid so let society and BTW, don't follow society's rules.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You haven't made any points. You trying to tell us men how boys behave. As if they can't control their hormones, pride or adrenaline which is absolute bullshit.

A 17 year old "child" can injure or kill.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes kids make conscience decisions, they do not respond by instinct. They are human after all and make stupid decisions but they're very much conscience of it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He did not get shot for being difficult he got shot for ATTACKING the cop.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 19, 2015)

Lets see, who to believe? An idiot on a n internet board that saw and can not understand a video or a DA that had all the evidence, all the facts and investigated the situation?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


This brat made a conscious decision to get into a fight with a cop. The brat attacked the cop as the video proves. The DA saw all the evidence........including the data recovered from the cop car's black box.
It PROVED the car did NOT have it's high beams on. The car was examined and the headlights were properly adjusted. The dash cam recording PROVED the brat was flashing his high beams at the cop car which is a civil crime in that state.
The brat was out looking for trouble and he found it. End of story.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, I'm sorry, we citizens have rights.  Are you some kind of government lackey?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Lets see, who to believe? An idiot on a n internet board that saw and can not understand a video or a DA that had all the evidence, all the facts and investigated the situation?



I'm saying that the police need better training to deal with belligerent people.  Correct?  I'm saying there should be two officers to every patrol car because that would keep citizens, as well as cops safer.  Correct?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are totally missing the point.  The cop escalated the situation.  He is the one who is trained (allegedly) to set a tone with a citizen, but instead he behaved the exact same way as the 17-year-old child and escalated the situation.  His aggressive manner is what sparked the incident.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The cops need to be better trained to deal with such situations.  They cannot just shoot people like that.  That is wrong.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see, who to believe? An idiot on a n internet board that saw and can not understand a video or a DA that had all the evidence, all the facts and investigated the situation?
> ...



What could the cop have done differently? Just let the kid go without knowing if he was even a legal driver? Not knowing if this kid had any outstanding arrest warrants?

The cop did his job and everything would have went smoothly if the kid had just complied.

Blame the cop all you want, but you are gravely wrong.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So you would have rather the cop suffer grave injury or even death and not enforce the law?

The cop was the victim!! He was being attacked!! What part of that is ok with you?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh, here is a police detective admitting the police need better training.  Hmm.  What do you know about that?    These videos are all examples of the police abusing their power and authority.  Too many times, a cop will have a bad attitude immediately with a citizen because he "assumes" the worst case scenario.  The police are poorly trained to deal with citizens.  Some are going to be difficult. That is life.  That doesn't mean they deserve to be shot and killed, especially a 17-year-old unarmed boy.  If that cop cannot handle a relatively skinny unarmed teen without shooting and killing him, then there are some SERIOUS training problems going on.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



De-escalate the situation.  Do not escalate the situation.  There was no need for him to kick the cellphone out of the boy's hands.  That is when the boy reacted.  Now, at that point, the boy was NOT a criminal.  He was just not cooperative.  The officer proceeds to kick the phone out of the boy's hands and when the boy gets angry and reacts, instead of trying to subdue him and restrain him, he shot him with the taser which malfunctioned.  The boy has now been hurt, and reacts again in a negative way.  The cop shoots him and kills him.  Nope, I'm sorry.  This is just not right.  

Was the boy wrong?  Of course, but he is the BOY in this situation.  The officer is the one I expect to have a professional demeanor at ALL times.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

As tax-paying American citizens, we have rights that protect us from Gestapo-like police tactics.  We HAVE the right to film them.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Is flashing your lights a crime?  If not, then the police officer had no right to even pull this kid over to begin with.  He should have been on his way to find CRIMES instead of wasting taxpayer money to pull over a person who for flashing his lights.  The cops are OUT of control.  They do not have a right to pull us over in our vehicles unless we are breaking a law.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


off topic, but I'm guessing you don't get out into the real world.  You live in a room and live life from there.  You are definitely clueless on how society actually works in our world and the world the 17 year old existed in.  Get out and see how social skills are really necessary to interact with others.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No, I think that seems more like you.  You seem ignorant of our rights as citizens in this country.  I assume you are a very old man and completely out of touch.  

Now, is flashing your lights a crime?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Oh and, BTW, stop trying to make this personal.  I'm getting tired of it.  You don't know anything about me, do you?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Is flashing your lights illegal?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

If the boy did nothing illegal, the officer should not have even stopped him.  The cop was angry.  That much is obvious.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> De-escalate the situation.  Do not escalate the situation.



That, ma'am, is the key guiding principal...at least it used to be.  Today it seems like a competency that modern law enforcement no longer masters.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


who hire police and give them the laws to protect us against.  It is expected society obey those laws we all agreed the cops were hired to support.  Violation of said rules we give the police the authority to handle.  Period!

We also tell officers if they feel threatened by anyone, ANYONE and have justified their actions to defend themselves.  PERIOD!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You don't seem to get that it doesn't matter what he was initially pulled over for. He wasn't shot for flashing high beams.



Was he shot for recording the incident with the cop?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If the boy did nothing illegal, the officer should not have even stopped him.  The cop was angry.  That much is obvious.


people are stopped daily who do nothing against the law.  So stop yourself already, learn about our society before you post in a public forum.  you look uninformed and demonstrate that indeed you are.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Hmm.  Well this is interesting.  

Federal judge rules drivers allowed to flash headlights to warn of speed traps


A federal judge in Missouri ruled this week held that drivers have a First Amendment right to flash their headlights to warn other motorists of nearby police and speed traps. 

The order by U.S. District Judge Henry E. Autrey in St. Louis on Monday stems from a lawsuit filed by Ellisville resident Michael Elli. In 2012, Elli flashed his headlights to warn oncoming vehicles of a radar set up by police in the town of Ellisville.

A flash of headlights is a common way motorists communicate to oncoming drivers of either a dangerous situation or the presence of police — in essence, a warning to slow down. 

An officer saw the flash and pulled over Elli, who could have faced a fine of up to $1,000 if convicted. Elli, was accused of "[f]lashing lights on certain vehicles . . . warning of RADAR ahead," according to court papers obtained by The Wall Street Journal.

He faced a fine up to $1,000 in addition to points on his license, according to the report.

The city later dropped the charge, but the American Civil Liberties Union sued on Elli's behalf anyway, claiming the arrest violated his First Amendment right to free speech.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If the boy did nothing illegal, the officer should not have even stopped him.  The cop was angry.  That much is obvious.
> ...



Are you stupid?  The police do not have the right to do that.  If you haven't committed a crime and are not suspected of committing a crime, they have no right to harass us.  We are citizens with rights and the police need to realize that.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You don't seem to get that it doesn't matter what he was initially pulled over for. He wasn't shot for flashing high beams.
> ...


no, he was shot for taking a threatening action which put the officer at risk and escalated a simple traffic violation into a death scenario by being violent.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...




Sounds as if you would like a police state?


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> who hire police and give them the laws to protect us against.  It is expected society obey those laws we all agreed the cops were hired to support.  Violation of said rules we give the police the authority to handle.  Period!
> 
> We also tell officers if they feel threatened by anyone, ANYONE and have justified their actions to defend themselves.  PERIOD!!



Remind yourself of that the next time I catch you going 1mph over the speed limit and send a Sidewinder up your tail pipe because I felt threatened.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Is flashing your lights a crime?  If not, then the police officer had no right to even pull this kid over to begin with.  He should have been on his way to find CRIMES instead of wasting taxpayer money to pull over a person who for flashing his lights.  The cops are OUT of control.  They do not have a right to pull us over in our vehicles unless we are breaking a law.


yes it is a ticketed offense.  you should probably get yourself familiar with the rules of the road.  Hopefully you don't drive.

Driving with high beams on is also a violation and a ticketed offense.  Go look that one up also.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> no, he was shot for taking a threatening action which put the officer at risk and escalated a simple traffic violation into a death scenario by being violent.



Was the "threatening action" using a cell phone to video record the encounter?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



No, he was shot because the officer sucked at his job.  He didn't know how to handle the situation, and he couldn't handle a child without shooting him SEVEN times and killing him.  The boy was reacting to the cop's attitude.  If the cop hadn't been angry to begin with and had been able to keep his cool and if there were two officers, this would not have happened.  The boy would be alive today.  

This would also make the LEOs safer during patrols.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Is flashing your lights a crime?  If not, then the police officer had no right to even pull this kid over to begin with.  He should have been on his way to find CRIMES instead of wasting taxpayer money to pull over a person who for flashing his lights.  The cops are OUT of control.  They do not have a right to pull us over in our vehicles unless we are breaking a law.
> ...



See post #439, smarty pants.  Lol.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sounds as if you would like a police state?



People are all for a police state...right up until they fall victim to it themselves and they wail "how did we let this happen?".


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


dude get out of the house.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


was it in Missouri?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You are nine kinds of wrong.

When you do not cooperate with a lawful order, you are in fact breaking the law, which makes you a criminal.

You want us to believe that the boy could not do anything but react negatively, that he had no control over his anger and that the cop should have either just let the kid go or take an ass whipping.

Do you have children? Do you allow them to disobey you and not suffer consequences?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> As tax-paying American citizens, we have rights that protect us from Gestapo-like police tactics.  We HAVE the right to film them.



Your solution is more cops.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I get out of my house every day.  I go out clubbing, I go out with my friends.  What now?  What other ridiculous personal comment are you going to make.  Considering you know NOT what you are speaking of, you look like an old fool.    Keep it up.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



My child is an adult, thanks.  Why the personal questions?  I am not the topic of the thread.  I am arguing from a position I have taken.  My life and my child are NONE of your business.  

I expect more from the officer than I do from the 17-year-old child, YES.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > As tax-paying American citizens, we have rights that protect us from Gestapo-like police tactics.  We HAVE the right to film them.
> ...



Two officers per patrol car.  What's your solution?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It is CASE LAW, old man.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Is flashing your lights a crime?  If not, then the police officer had no right to even pull this kid over to begin with.  He should have been on his way to find CRIMES instead of wasting taxpayer money to pull over a person who for flashing his lights.  The cops are OUT of control.  They do not have a right to pull us over in our vehicles unless we are breaking a law.
> ...


Not in most States.

Flashing hibeams within 500 ft is not against the law.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's a Missouri law.  Please.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The reason I asked is because you sound like you would be a terrible parent. I expect more from my 17 year old than I do anyone else. Regardless of age, gender or profession.

I expect my 17 year old to respect law enforcement and to comply with whatever lawful orders they give.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Obviously, you have NO idea what you are talking about.  

It was a FEDERAL judge.  

_*Case law*_ is the set of existing rulings which made new interpretations of law and, therefore, can be cited as precedents. In some countries, such as the United States, the term is exclusively used for judicial decisions of selected appellate courts, courts of first instance, and other bodies discharging judicial functions.

Now, maybe you should educate yourself before you make yourself look even MORE a fool than you already look.  

In the United States, the title of *federal judge* means a *judge* appointed by the President of the United States and confirmed by the United States Senate pursuant to the Appointments Clause in Article II of the United States Constitution.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You think if two cops were there this kid would have complied?

You're a special kind of naïve.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So, if a child becomes unruly with the police, you would be okay with him being tased and shot seven times?  NO.  That is not okay.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



He was an UNARMED teenager.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


And if they don't comply you gladly accept them being killed by the cop they showed disrespect towards.

Yeah, sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh Jackson, you want to explain to us what you find "funny" about this post?  Teenaged boys being gunned down by cops who don't know how to handle people?  That "funny" to you?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If a child attacks an officer I would expect the officer to use whatever means necessary to defend himself.

There is no solution for stupidity. No laws will ever prevent irrational behavior.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Oh, poor Chris.  You just can't handle the facts, can you.  Did you want the Police Officer to invite the brat over for hot chocolate so they could share a conversation about respecting authority while you are in your teens?
Maybe after weeks of this "bonding," the brat would see that respecting authority figures is number one, not their self absorbed self in not complying with directions.
Just as others have pointed out to you, the DA investigated and it was considered a "good stop resulting in a shooting."  Let it go.  You are losing.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



People can be injured and killed by unarmed individuals.

Your solution is to allow the cop to be injured or killed. Why is his wellness and/or life less valuable?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've come to the conclusion that these people are sociopaths.


Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lol.  I don't think so.  There is nothing "funny" about this situation.  A boy's life has been extinguished by a cop who is poorly trained and because he was on patrol by himself.  If he had a partner, this would not have happened.  

Whether or not you think the boy was a "brat" is completely irrelevant.  The police do not get to shoot and kill us because we are "bratty."  End of story.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> You are nine kinds of wrong.
> 
> When you do not cooperate with a lawful order, you are in fact breaking the law, which makes you a criminal.
> 
> ...



I was never inclined to shoot my children for recording me with a cell phone.

I also fail to see police as parental figures. 

I still cling to the old republic of free citizens.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You don't think two officers could have physically restrained this child?  ONE adult man who is a trained officer should have been able to restrain this child with minimal violence required.  If he cannot do that, then he has no business being a LEO in this country.  The American people should never tolerate police shooting and killing children.  Sorry.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes. If my kid attacks a cop I expect the cop to take the necessary action and if he has to shoot my kid then so be it.

You want us to believe what we saw on the video was just some kid not complying and got shot instead of what really happened. The kid ATTACKING the cop!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Okay, you're crazy.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > You are nine kinds of wrong.
> ...



This kid was shot because he was attacking a cop. Don't be stupid!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Obviously, you people have NO concept of our rights as citizens.  No, the police cannot shoot and kill us because we are unruly.  No, they cannot KICK our cellphones out of our hands when we are recording them on a public roadway.  They are OUR employees.  We pay their salaries, and we have rights to protect us against those police who abuse their power, of which there are MANY.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It could have avoided with a little bit of training and a partner on the scene.  What is your solution?  I want to hear something from you other than making excuses for shooting unarmed children who are unruly and maybe "bratty."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> [
> 
> If a child attacks an officer I would expect the officer to use whatever means necessary to defend himself.
> 
> There is no solution for stupidity. No laws will ever prevent irrational behavior.



Back in the old days, the concept used by police was "appropriate response. " A teen mouthing off might get the back of a hand, but they were not executed.

We have lost that, police are viewed as thugs and murderers simply because that is what they are. Police in the 21st century kill at the slightest provocation.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Yes. If my kid attacks a cop I expect the cop to take the necessary action and if he has to shoot my kid then so be it.
> 
> You want us to believe what we saw on the video was just some kid not complying and got shot instead of what really happened. The kid ATTACKING the cop!



If you are a cop I expect you to be competent enough to deal with and restrain an unarmed kid without killing him/her.  If you don't have that core competency, find another career because you don't have what it takes to be a cop, sunshine.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Obviously, you people have NO concept of our rights as citizens.  No, the police cannot shoot and kill us because we are unruly.  No, they cannot KICK our cellphones out of our hands when we are recording them on a public roadway.  They are OUR employees.  We pay their salaries, and we have rights to protect us against those police who abuse their power, of which there are MANY.



I don't agree with you on the cell phone part. The cop told him to put it down and it was clear the kid was never going to cooperate.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Oh, poor Chris.  You just can't handle the facts, can you.  Did you want the Police Officer to invite the brat over for hot chocolate so they could share a conversation about respecting authority while you are in your teens?
> Maybe after weeks of this "bonding," the brat would see that respecting authority figures is number one, not their self absorbed self in not complying with directions.
> Just as others have pointed out to you, the DA investigated and it was considered a "good stop resulting in a shooting."  Let it go.  You are losing.



The appropriate response for not "respecting authority" is to shoot a person to death?

Are you people insane?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Firstly, was it NECESSARY to rip the kid out of his car and order him to lie on the ground?  Could the officer have simply said, okay, if you don't want to cooperate, I am calling for back up and you will be brought to the police station.  The choice is yours, and then waited for backup to arrive and stand there?  Is it necessary for the police to become violent?  

Was it necessary to pull the boy over in the first place?  Do you consider flashing your lights to be a crime at all?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, poor Chris.  You just can't handle the facts, can you.  Did you want the Police Officer to invite the brat over for hot chocolate so they could share a conversation about respecting authority while you are in your teens?
> ...



Yes, apparently they are.  Anyway, good luck to you arguing with them.  I have to go to work now.  Lol.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, you people have NO concept of our rights as citizens.  No, the police cannot shoot and kill us because we are unruly.  No, they cannot KICK our cellphones out of our hands when we are recording them on a public roadway.  They are OUR employees.  We pay their salaries, and we have rights to protect us against those police who abuse their power, of which there are MANY.
> ...



and failure to cooperate means DEATH!!!!!!!!!...if you live in some totalitarian banana republic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> This kid was shot because he was attacking a cop. Don't be stupid!



The cop was attacking him, because he had a cellphone. When the kid defended against the attack by the cop, the cop murdered him.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


There is nothing funny about this story, but what is ironic and amusing is your answer to people on this thread.  The police officer is not there to play psychologist.  He even warned the kid that if he had just followed directions, there wouldn't be need for an arrest.  The kid, who probably got his way with his parents was just behaving in an anti authoritative manner.  I hope parents who are reading this think about their own teenagers and instill a respect for police officers and their safety.  Just an easy lesson.  Do what the police officer tells you to do.  If you don't, this ending could be an ending for them.  His parents needed that discussion and it's too late now.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Drive safely and follow the directions if any police officer on your way.  We would miss you if you didn't.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Firstly, was it NECESSARY to rip the kid out of his car and order him to lie on the ground?  Could the officer have simply said, okay, if you don't want to cooperate, I am calling for back up and you will be brought to the police station.  The choice is yours, and then waited for backup to arrive and stand there?  Is it necessary for the police to become violent?
> 
> Was it necessary to pull the boy over in the first place?  Do you consider flashing your lights to be a crime at all?


Yes, it was necessary and the the police officer did call for backup.  But in the meantime, the kid attacked the cop.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I am a police officer and I am ordering you strip naked, run down to the nearest convenience store, cover yourself with whipped cream, jump up and down and scream like a chicken.  If you don't provide video evidence within 24 hours we will tase your pee pee till you sing like Abba.  

Ahh, I love the smell of my unlimited power in the morning...it helps mask the smell of stupidity that reeks throughout the posts of the serfs and slaves in this thread.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, was it NECESSARY to rip the kid out of his car and order him to lie on the ground?  Could the officer have simply said, okay, if you don't want to cooperate, I am calling for back up and you will be brought to the police station.  The choice is yours, and then waited for backup to arrive and stand there?  Is it necessary for the police to become violent?
> ...



If you came to me with a story of a kid attacking you...I would laugh my butt off at you.  If you told me you killed the kid for it, I would quit laughing and drop you where you stand.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>


Stop it you idiot!
I can put up hundreds/thousands of videos showing cops acting in courageous brave compassionate ways. Helping people is dire emergencies. Saving lives. Donating money to charities. Risking their lives. Rescuing pets. Helping little old ladies cross the street. GET THE FUCKING POINT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 You're behaving like a ten year old 'deflecting' from the issue in this particular case.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Everyone is crazy except you.
You notice it's you against the world on here.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, poor Chris.  You just can't handle the facts, can you.  Did you want the Police Officer to invite the brat over for hot chocolate so they could share a conversation about respecting authority while you are in your teens?
> ...


The appropriate response was_ on the kid_.  Follow the police officers directions, no shooting would have occurred, because the kid would not have attacked the police officer.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sure you would asshole.
Permanent Ignore


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > This kid was shot because he was attacking a cop. Don't be stupid!
> ...


You forget that this was investigated and it was all good for the officer.  Why do you claim he was shot because he had a cellphone.  He was shot because he attacked the police officer!  You weren't part of the investigation were you?  They have much more information than you do.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Show me where something like that happened.  You can't because police officers don't make a habit of abusing their authority.  When they possibly are abusing their authority, they are up on charges.  Did that happen in this case?  No.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Certainly not, but once the kid retaliated,  the situation was escalated and the risk for this outcome was greatly increased.

I wish we knew the whole story here. Unfortunately due to the kids death we may never have the complete truth.

The kid acts a bit cocky, I have a feeling he was trying to catch an officer losing his cool on video.
Unfortunately it went well beyond that.

Another part of the story, is today we keep hearing over and over comments by police officers, and police agencies that I swear I don't remember hearing years ago. That is, and I'm paraphrasing, "the officer felt his life was in danger". Obviously in order to justify lethal actions taken.

Maybe there is a difference in the way officers are trained today, or maybe this is the way it's always been and it's due to cable news and the internet why we hear it all the time now.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


again, not fulfilling his terms of the agreement he made to use the vehicle legally.  All of those documents are developed as an agreement between the state and the individual.  And the kid was obligated to comply to the officer based on him having a valid drivers license. PERIOD.

All that happened was self inflicted.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


The kid failed to honor the commitment he made with the state to maintain a valid driver's license, end of story.  The result was all self inflicted.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

Why is it everytime some fucking violent loser gets shot by a cop all the fucking LIB pussies come out to put up the dumbest fucking posts imaginable?
Even in the face of scientific facts proving the cop was totally justified in 'offing' one of these fuck-wits they won't accept reality.
Remember 'Big Mike'? Remember how the resident LIB cop hating assholes reacted?
Only to find out they had once again climbed on another stinking rotten dead horse.
How many of these fools are wearing their T-Boner hoodies today? NONE!
Now we have a LIB bitch trying to deflect from the PROVEN fact that the 'kid' had assaulted a cop. by putting up videos having no relation to this case. "SEE! See what I mean? All cops are psychos just itching to bully the innocent".
 This bitch has some SERIOUS issues with all authority figures. Did 'Daddy' have a job where he wore a uniform when the bitch was three years old? Did 'Daddy' ......... ....... ... ........ ........?
Cop car: Black box proves the high beams were not on. On board camera PROVES the brat repeatedly flashed his high beams at the cop car. The cop car's lights were inspected by an independent forensic lab and found to be correctly adjusted.
Audio video PROVES the brat lied about why he flashed his high beams.
Video PROVES the brat was refusing a calm request to see his paperwork 6 times.
Video PROVES the brat attacked the cop.
The DA saw all the evidence and ZERO charges were laid against the cop. The cop was back in his patrol car the next day.
He should send the parents a bill for the cost of the 7 rounds.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

One forfeits rights as part of an agreement. The agreement is made to the state when one receives and signs his/ her name on a requested driver's license.  All you libs seem to forget after that signature, the owner of that license has made an agreement to abide by the laws of the states.  If a cop pulls you over, for nothing but to have a chat, you are legally bound to honor his request based on your signature on the agreement, the license.  End of story.  The kid had no rights, he was obligated to follow the directions, he choose a much different route and ended up losing his life by his actions.  The cop did nothing but protect himself.  We gave the cops that right as a citizen of the US like any other citizen.  The cop puts his life on the line in every encounter, not so much the average citizen.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Why is it everytime some fucking violent loser gets shot by a cop all the fucking LIB pussies come out to put up the dumbest fucking posts imaginable?
> Even in the face of scientific facts proving the cop was totally justified in 'offing' one of these fuck-wits they won't accept reality.
> Remember 'Big Mike'? Remember how the resident LIB cop hating assholes reacted?
> Only to find out they had once again climbed on another stinking rotten dead horse.
> ...


that's really a simple answer.  It is who they are.  They can't help themselves.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Why should he think so?
The brat was enabled by his parents his whole life not to respect any authority. I bet his school records are fascinating. LOL LOL
In his loser mind he didn't have to comply with fuck all the cop requested. He never did so why start now right? That's obvious from the video.
No average normal respectful kid raised in a normal decent home  gets into a car and behaves the way this brat did towards a cop. Doesn't fucking happen.
Oh I bet he was a real 'piece of work' at home.
My mind flashes back to some of our other LIB heroes: T-Boner. Big Mike.
Thanks mommy for your parenting skills.
(At least you don't have to worry he'll keep stealing the money from your purse anymore.)


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


No and yes.
We see more of it due to our technology.
The entire culture has changed and with it policing will never be the same.
Today's 'kids' were (cough educated in union controlled LIBERAL Indoctrination Centers.)
 The kids are ALL winners. There are never any losers. Everyone gets the same cheap plastic trophy just for showing up. Less 'hassle' for the teacher. Just hand out 'A's' to all the kids and fucking go home open a beer, have a toke and watch Oprah. 
Nobody has to show any respect for anyone.
The parents are feckless. "He'll grow out of hitting his mother".
Once in awhile the spawn of one of these 'PC' parents gets their head blown off.
Who cares?


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Hiding from the truth doesn't make it go away, boy.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Yes, there is a difference in how officers are trained today...at least that is what I have to think, because the alternative would be that we just have a lot more officers today who don't deserve the honor of wearing that badge, let alone the responsibility to enforce the law and the power to use deadly force.  

In my day, in my Dad's day and in my great-granddaddy's day, we put our lives on the line to prevent needless deaths, we didn't get our panties in a wad and get scared like a little girl in a scary movie at unarmed perps mouthing off to us or resisting.  Indeed, it seems we managed to protect ourselves just fine from these scary, unarmed, folks using our billy clubs, black jacks, mag lights, or some nice lead-filled gloves, without having to kill them.  Now these little wussies are scared of their own shadows and seem to have a hard time refraining from deadly force despite all their new, non-lethal, gadgets.  Today, way too many cops don't act like men, they act like scared little girls.  They need to find a new profession before they totally loose the support of their communities...which is the most important asset they have.


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 19, 2015)

Years ago we didn't have kids at the age of 13 joining gangs and shit.  The mere fact that we have armed "kids" working for gangs and drug runners puts every officer in a situation of automatic concern for their safety at every single stop they have to make; regardless of the person's age.  When said person get's belligerent about providing necessary information (ID, Registration, Insurance, Name, w/e) that heightens the "concern" factor, ie brings forth the idea that the "kid" has a warrant or is up to something, the car is stolen or packed with drugs, etc.  All of which leads the officer to consider that said person could be armed.  When said person then attacks the officer, be it with hands, car oors, or anything else, it's not rocket science that the officer feels their life is being threatened.  

It'd be nice if officers could make instant swaps between taser and gun before they got knocked unconscious, but it just doesn't work that way regardless of whatever training you want to give them.  In this case the taser didn't work on the "kid" so the /only/ option left is the gun.  The argument that the officer should have let the kid hit him and run away.  EVEN if the kid happened to run away instead of beating the shit out of the cop, it goes against a major part of the officers duty - they are supposed to handle this crap civilians don't have to.

If one believes/wants to "ensure" their rights are not infringed, then do as the officer commands for the time being and take it up in court.  Not only will your rights be enforced by the judge, but the cop will be removed so that officer doesn't molest other peoples rights, plus you might make some cash off the inconvenience.  And, you know what, every one of us cop supporters will applaud that bad cop being taken off the streets.  

It is absolutely /stupid/ to attempt to "enforce" your own rights via violence with an officer, and frankly there's simply /no/ place for that in todays dangerous and violent society.  An officer does not sign up to get beat up and/or killed by /anyone/, certainly not someone who is mentally willing to physically attack them rather than give up their license, registration and ID while driving.  What about the officer's family?  Should their kids be forced to be raised without a father simply because some punk kid decided to "rebel" and beat them to death?   I find it odd that it's okay for the kid here to attack the officer, oh that's normal teen rebellion, yet for the officer to react with fear due to society today isn't okay.  The double standard is real.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



It has happened a lot...if you weren't some youngster stuck in his own little fishbowl, you would know that.  

There are a LOT of good cops out there who use the great honor, power and responsibility they are given to the best of their abilities...but there are also many who dishonor the badge and abuse their power...and the number of those seems to be increasing.  This blind cop-love is just as dangerous to our liberty as blind military-love or blind black-love or blind liberal-love or blind-conservative love.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Enough of the rap music makes suburban white teenage dicks in cop killers bullshit. 
As far as you know he was a Justin Bieber or one direction fan.
That noise would make anybody nuts.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Years ago we didn't have kids at the age of 13 joining gangs and shit.



Bull.  I was initiated into a gang n shit when I was in the 4th grade and my dad was a freakin cop.  I ended up not only as a cop, but as a commissioner to boot.  Wacky stereotypes and ignorance of history outside of one's own little fishbowl is not a good recipe for debating public policy.


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 19, 2015)

And while in said gang you attacked an officer and got shot or no?  Did you have interactions with an officer where you attempted to "hide" criminal activities that you'd already been caught for?  Did you have a gun at any time while in said gang?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Just as a note, not one of my three boys "rebelled" - at worst they blamed their brothers for shit.  Never did they break curfew, never did they shoplift, and never did they even raise their voices at us.  So no, I don't think that young man was acting like a "normal" teen at all, he was being a punk and then he attacked the officer, likely because for some reason there is a group of moron's who think that acting like a punk is okay so they never taught the kid that being a punk is unacceptable.


The whole point of being a "punk"is to be unacceptable to the herd.
His parents act as if his shit didn't stink.
It a classic case of blind eye parenting


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


I agree with much you say, but I don't think I would used "Many dishonor their badge.  This thread is about one instance where it was not a bad cop.  Count the times he reitterated the commands.  Six.  License, insurance and registration.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Odium said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


The irony of one of our resident white supremacists calling cops Nazis , is fucking hilarious


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> And while in said gang you attacked an officer and got shot or no?  Did you have interactions with an officer where you attempted to "hide" criminal activities that you'd already been caught for?  Did you have a gun at any time while in said gang?



What I did or did not do in the gang, outside the gang, in a clam or with green eggs and ham isn't any of your business nor is it relevant to YOUR silly, incorrect statement "_Years ago we didn't have kids at the age of 13 joining gangs and shit._"?


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 19, 2015)

I didn't bring your personal life into this discussion sir, you did by claiming you joined a gang as a kid then became an officer.

Is your argument that kids do not join gangs? If not the what is your argument against officers fearing armed kids?


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



If he was a "good cop" the kid would be alive.  This isn't some instance where some kid was armed and an actual threat, or looked like he might be armed...no he was obviously unarmed, thus there simply was no threat that justified the use of deadly force.   A good cop would have resolved the situation with the kid alive...slightly battered...but alive.  Period. End of story.  The fact that anyone would try to justify this bullshit just goes to show how far this country has gone down the rabbit hole of police/sheep state and Idiocracy.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> I didn't bring your personal life into this discussion sir, you did by claiming you joined a gang as a kid then became an officer.
> 
> Is your argument that kids do not join gangs? If not the what is your argument against officers fearing armed kids?



No, your statement was that kids did not join gangs back in whatever mythical day is in your mind...I merely used anecdotal evidence to prove you wrong.  Then, rather than admitting your mistake, as honest, decent folk would do, you tried to turn it into an inquisition of what I did in the gang.  

If you want an honest discussion, stow the horsepucky gotcha games (that you ain't very good at anyway) and try to engage honestly.


----------



## EverCurious (Oct 19, 2015)

... I'm sorry I have no idea what your talking about anymore, but frankly I have zero interest in arguing your hypothetical real life.

My point is that in the past kids joining games and packing wasn't as expected, today it is.  In the past it wasn't "cool" to be in a gang, today it is.  In the past kids wanted to be successful respectable folks, today that's shunned in favor of being a "cool" criminal.  Today kids have far less respect for life in general, and far more selfish tendencies.  All of this social change has lead to a concern that /anyone/, and especially those who reject and fight against a lawful authority figure, might be armed.  This automatically increases the "danger" factor in any interaction.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see, who to believe? An idiot on a n internet board that saw and can not understand a video or a DA that had all the evidence, all the facts and investigated the situation?
> ...


So you are no longer claiming the cop murdered the "boy"? No longer claiming any crime occurred?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

Odium said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Your day will come bitch. And when it does you'll be squealing like a pig for mercy.
In my profession I saw a thousand of you trailer park fat sweaty drunks and bullies and wife beater COWARDS!  BIG fucking talk! When you sobered up in the can the first thing you'd do is ask for a ride home in a cop car. Scum of the earth you are. Another time and place. Another time and place.
How does it feel to be basically an illiterate piss head loser? Fit for nothing. No skills. You can't even get a hardon. So what the fuck use are you? Zero. Enjoy the cat food sandwich from the food bank.
Don't forget 'mamma' has to get to the welfare office before four today!


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 19, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> My point is that in the past kids joining games and packing wasn't as expected, today it is.



That is what you say now, after I corrected you, but that ain't what you said that prompted me to correct you and sent you into a tizzy of weasel words.



			
				EverCurious said:
			
		

> Years ago we didn't have kids at the age of 13 joining gangs and shit.?



Perhaps you should consider typing a bit slower so your words don't outrun your brainhousing unit?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


In that State yes it is.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> ... I'm sorry I have no idea what your talking about anymore, but frankly I have zero interest in arguing your hypothetical real life.
> 
> My point is that in the past kids joining games and packing wasn't as expected, today it is.  In the past it wasn't "cool" to be in a gang, today it is.  In the past kids wanted to be successful respectable folks, today that's shunned in favor of being a "cool" criminal.  Today kids have far less respect for life in general, and far more selfish tendencies.  All of this social change has lead to a concern that /anyone/, and especially those who reject and fight against a lawful authority figure, might be armed.  This automatically increases the "danger" factor in any interaction.


False.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


yeah, you go tell that to the families whose fathers and Husbands lost their lives for merely walking up on a car during a regular traffic stop.  it isn't yesterday's criminal anymore friend, the parents who are raising these unadjusted loons don't care about authority and couldn't care less about their sworn oath to uphold the rights of the law abiding citizen.  nope all that is now water under the bridge.  

BTW, in the old days, someone did something illegal they could get popped by the cops.  Don't want everyone here to think the old cops were darlings.  No sirree, they had their agendas back in the day and self defense was necessary frequently..  Guess you never heard of Al Capone right?  Funny though, you live in your reality because it makes you feel superior to everyone else. But for me you're a loser.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Odium said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


did you take a swing at the cop and hit him?  Did your wife catch that on the video?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


It was a dream.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I agree, the kid should have stated nicely officer I don't have any of the items you requested.  first, that would have stopped the need to repeat it over and over by the cop.  second, he could have gone quietly with the officer to the station and had his credentials pulled and his insurance and registration items looked into.  yep you're right, there was absolutely no need for the kid to escalate the stop.  And again, as I stated in an earlier couple of posts, the kid signed his name on a license agreeing that he would abide by the laws of the state.  With that signature, he agreed to follow the directions of the people hired to monitor our streets.  That's it in a nutshell.  oh, the cop didn't take an oath that every tom, dick and harry get to just punch him in the face.  Unless of course you have that statute somewhere.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


was he marching with others?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I'm crazy for teaching my children to obey the law and not attack an officer?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



There is no solution. You cannot legislate irrational behavior. When stupid people do things like attack an officer the only recourse the officer has is to use whatever force he/she believes necessary to protect themselves.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a note, not one of my three boys "rebelled" - at worst they blamed their brothers for shit.  Never did they break curfew, never did they shoplift, and never did they even raise their voices at us.  So no, I don't think that young man was acting like a "normal" teen at all, he was being a punk and then he attacked the officer, likely because for some reason there is a group of moron's who think that acting like a punk is okay so they never taught the kid that being a punk is unacceptable.
> ...


You finally got something right bitch.
All my six kids are 'perfect' When they were tiny we jointly enforced our rules of behavior.
We seriously trained them in the basics of 'how to behave if you want to feel comfortable in our home and with the rest of the family and society. Fucking period!
You could say they were in a very tight corral in their early learning formative years. As they grew older and proved they were honest compassionate hard working individuals the 'corral' got bigger and bigger. By the time ALL of them were in their middle teens the 'corral' door was wide open for all of them. 
Real parenting is a lot of work. The fucking LIBs here will immediately scream we were too hard on our little babies. It's exactly because we wanted our little babies to grow up to live happy successful lives that we insisted on their being the best they could be. Libs are basically too fucking lazy and or stoned to really give a shit. We've seen it dozens of times with the kids parents our kids went to school with.
I never spanked any of my kids once BTW. Not once.
By the time they were old enough to understand for the thought of disappointing their parents by doing anything illegal or violent was an anathema to them.
Such is love and respect on both sides.
(Who really believes if a little kid can smack their mothers in the face or scream the mother is teaching the kid 'life lessons' that will help the kid when they grow up?)
Result of good hard work parenting?
Three of my girls are RN's. One boy (man) is a head chef. The other a head driller on an oil rig. My other boy was killed in a car crash caused by a drunk 17 year old driver driver.
The lawyer for the family of the 17 year old drunk driver told the drunk driver's family never to contact our family.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > This kid was shot because he was attacking a cop. Don't be stupid!
> ...



The cop wasn't attacking anyone. Did you bother to watch the video. The officer did kick the phone out of his hand but that's hardly an attack.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Wow tough guy.

I bet you stand about 5'4"


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


you could call it that.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


that 4 " taller than you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Drive safely and follow the directions if any police officer on your way.  We would miss you if you didn't.



When she bows, does she need to kiss the ring of the overlord, or just make sure she keeps her eyes down?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Obviously, you dummies can't argue any of my points.


your points?  Your points have been explained several different times differently by quite a few of us on here.  And yet here you are acting like you won something. you won nothing, in fact as someone already suggested it's parents with your subset of intelligence that is ruining life for others in the world.  Unless you have anything else, the points remain the same, the kid violated his agreement with the state and he lost his gamble to take out a cop with his life.  Sucks to be his parents today.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'll bet we could throw that out there for a vote, but the posts would most probably be deleted since it is off topic to the OP.  But challenging nonetheless.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Yes, it was necessary and the the police officer did call for backup.  But in the meantime, the kid attacked the cop.



Grabbing the cops hands with his throat and shoulder and violently jumping out the car window. What could the cop do other than shoot him 7 times? If a cop pulls you over, grovel on the ground before your master - or die.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Drive safely and follow the directions if any police officer on your way.  We would miss you if you didn't.
> ...


no do what she agreed to do when she got her license, it isn't really that hard to be polite and respect the person putting his life on the line at each encounter.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it was necessary and the the police officer did call for backup.  But in the meantime, the kid attacked the cop.
> ...


there you go!! well said, it's what he had available to him during the attack.  I agree.  thanks for that play by play.  Glad to know there are those out there protecting us from punks such as this.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it was necessary and the the police officer did call for backup.  But in the meantime, the kid attacked the cop.
> ...


really where? see post #33  the clip show both pov's and is unedited  .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> The appropriate response was_ on the kid_.  Follow the police officers directions, no shooting would have occurred, because the kid would not have attacked the police officer.



No, the kid didn't murder anyone.


The kid flashed his headlights. The cop then murdered this kid - and you are excusing it.

"Ah asked him for his license SIX TIMES, so I fucking killed him - that'll learn these peasants to bow to their master."


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


already addressed next!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


do you know the brat?  how do you know he isn't.  Let's use your own words back at you.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 19, 2015)

Pansy ass, fraidycat copper..... nothing less.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


funny stuff.  A little PeeWee Herman comes out.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


do you have any information that can contradict the post?  If not, then you are talking nonsense.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> You forget that this was investigated and it was all good for the officer.  Why do you claim he was shot because he had a cellphone.



Because the video shows that he was shot because he was recording the attack.



> He was shot because he attacked the police officer!  You weren't part of the investigation were you?  They have much more information than you do.



He didn't attack the cop, the cop attacked him. He defended against the attack, which the cop was fully in control of, yet still decided to kill.

It's simply murder.

Why do you want a society where armed thugs can murder people on the slightest provocation?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The appropriate response was_ on the kid_.  Follow the police officers directions, no shooting would have occurred, because the kid would not have attacked the police officer.
> ...


tell me something o unhinged one, who many time would a cop have to ask you for your DL a POI?
WHAT do you think would happen if you refused?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > You forget that this was investigated and it was all good for the officer.  Why do you claim he was shot because he had a cellphone.
> ...


bullshit !


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> The kid failed to honor the commitment he made with the state to maintain a valid driver's license, end of story.  The result was all self inflicted.



Well there you go, fail to have a license, you die.

We once were a free and rational nation.

That time is past. We have the Bolesheviks on the left demanding a totalitarian dictatorship, and the insane on the right looking for a brutal police state.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> there you go!! well said, it's what he had available to him during the attack.  I agree.  thanks for that play by play.  Glad to know there are those out there protecting us from punks such as this.



Chance of being killed by a kid like this? Zero.

Chance of being killed by and armed thug like this cop? Extreme.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Not even on his best day.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Here is an officer dealing with a VERY difficult motorist that he pulled over.  Now, see how the cop handles this driver.  THIS is how the police need to behave.  This officer should be an example to ALL police officers.  He keeps his cool.  He never takes it personally.  He realizes that this motorist has some "issues."  He remains calm and does NOT escalate the situation.  It's not right for an officer to rip someone out of their car because he is angry.  This is part of his job, dealing with difficult people.


See how the driver behaves, it would be nice for all traffic stops to end up like this.  But isn't that the irony of this video, it isn't.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > there you go!! well said, it's what he had available to him during the attack.  I agree.  thanks for that play by play.  Glad to know there are those out there protecting us from punks such as this.
> ...


facts not in evidence.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 do you wear your best stilettoes to gain the extra inches?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> tell me something o unhinged one, who many time would a cop have to ask you for your DL a POI?
> WHAT do you think would happen if you refused?



It depends on the circumstance. Do you view the police as a higher class than the peasantry? Is there a duty to obey our betters?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


unhinged never met a fact that he didn't deny.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


he's the guy I want out on the streets at night.   you should really do more research.  Oh yeah, you wouldn't get it if you did.  funny stuff though.  BTW, the cop is still alive the plight of the young man is over.  gladly he didn't reproduce.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > tell me something o unhinged one, who many time would a cop have to ask you for your DL a POI?
> ...


dodge! answer the question


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > tell me something o unhinged one, who many time would a cop have to ask you for your DL a POI?
> ...


what's the difference between a cop or the president?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



No, I'll leave the stiletto wearing to you and the boyfriend you're protecting.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


it doesn't?  so are you judge and jury?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


who's going to pay for that?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


ohhh not  the false you're gay ploy again!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Resisting will only give you 2 choices you die or slam to the ground and get arrested. Why oh why this keep happening? Why is it so hard for these people to comply?
> ...


I guess you would know, you were one of those punks and still show the signs of it!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> facts not in evidence.



Really?

How many times have 17 year old white kids driving home shot and killed random strangers?

How often do cops kill random strangers.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> bullshit !



Really, psycho?

{
But the two available videos show that Guilford was shot after he was already laying on his stomach.

And he was shot after he had already been tased, which Frost later claimed, he had to do because the teen was looking back at him with an expression that he was going to suddenly jump up and attack him.

These are things they apparently teach officers in the academy; how to predict a person’s violent intentions from a single glance backwards as they lie on their stomach on the side of side of a dark road in snowy weather.

Within the six seconds from when Frost fired his taser to when he fired his gun, he claims that Guilford stood up and began violently attacking him, leaving him with a bloody face, making him feel as if he was going to lose consciousness, according to the Lansing State Journal.

He pulled the trigger, but the gun became jammed, so he manage to eject that round and fired seven rounds, killing the teen.

Frost, of course, was cleared of any wrongdoing and continues to work the beat, but now has a brand-new dashcam to go along with his high-intensity lights.

One of the justifications for use of force, besides the old backwards glance that apparently sent shivers down Frost’s back, was the fact that Guilford, at one point during the stop, attempted to make a phone call, which as we’ve been seeing lately, is the 2015 excuse police have been using to strip people from their phones.}

Michigan Family of Teen Shot to Death by Cop After Flashing High Beams Files Lawsuit - PINAC


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


what rights do you have when you are in a car on a public road?  you know what those are?  They are to obey the rules of the road and to follow directions of those with authority.  It doesn't get any easier than that.  The kid failed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I doubt it's false, but hey.... to each their own.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > facts not in evidence.
> ...


what?  that wasn't what you said at all.  So go back, reread what you wrote and try again.

BTW, the 17 year old doesn't stay 17 if that helps you at all.  And what is the percentage of cops that shoot people versus gangs who have 17 year olds in them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > facts not in evidence.
> ...



Teen killed in car crash; 17-year-old driver charged with DUI, homicide

Teen driver hits, kills child in car wash parking lot

Crime Blog: Orange County Register:Driver, 17, charged in crash that killed 5 teens in Irvine last year

All these 17 year olds were unarmed.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit !
> ...


bullshit the shots are fired after the kid attacked the cop I don't know what video you 're hallucination but in the one I posted  the shoot are very close to the en.d


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> One forfeits rights as part of an agreement. The agreement is made to the state when one receives and signs his/ her name on a requested driver's license.



What?

You really are insane.

No, one does not "forfeit" all civil rights to be granted license by our overlords to operate the property we bought and paid for.

I take it you're voting for Hillary, you love the whole dictatorship thing.



> All you libs seem to forget after that signature, the owner of that license has made an agreement to abide by the laws of the states.  If a cop pulls you over, for nothing but to have a chat, you are legally bound to honor his request based on your signature on the agreement, the license.  End of story.  The kid had no rights, he was obligated to follow the directions, he choose a much different route and ended up losing his life by his actions.  The cop did nothing but protect himself.  We gave the cops that right as a citizen of the US like any other citizen.  The cop puts his life on the line in every encounter, not so much the average citizen.



False;

The SCOTUS ruled the the police must have reasonable suspicion of the crime or infraction to conduct a stop, and cannot detain a person for longer than reasonable.

{The Supreme Court handed down a notable Fourth Amendment ruling this morning in _Rodriguez v. United States_, holding that the Fourth Amendment does not allow the police to extend the duration of a traffic stop without reasonable suspicion, even for just a “de minimis” amount of time, for reasons unrelated to vehicle and driver safety. The vote was 6-3, with Justice Ginsburg writing for the majority and Justices Kennedy, Thomas, and Alito dissenting. I’m pleased with the Court’s opinion. The Court’s holding, and the reasoning, matches up well with the approach I have suggested.}

Police can’t delay traffic stops to investigate crimes absent suspicion, Supreme Court rules


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> As tax-paying American citizens, we have rights that protect us from Gestapo-like police tactics.  We HAVE the right to film them.


film them all day.  I don't think you'd get an argument in here.  But then don't make excuses once the footage is shot and try and rearrange the facts.  Facts are in the video, and back the cop.  end of story, video taped BTW.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

*About Us*



_Photography is Not a Crime_ was launched in 2007 after Miami multimedia journalist Carlos Miller was arrested for taking photos of Miami police during a journalistic assignment in order to document his trial.

He quickly learned that citizens from all over the country were being harassed, threatened and arrested for recording in public, so he began documenting these incidents on his blog as he waited for his trial to begin.

By the time he went to trial more than a year later, the blog had developed a significant following who not only began learning about their rights, but also exercising those rights, many of them equipped with newly introduced smartphones which allowed them to record and upload videos instantly, something that had never been possible before.

_Photography is Not a Crime,_ which became known as _PINAC_,  inspired many new blogs, Youtube channels and Facebook pages that became dedicated to documenting police abuses throughout the country, sparking the movement that continues to grow today that is holding police accountable better than the mainstream media, politicians or the police themselves.

Today, PINAC is an evolving multi-staffed news site of writers, researchers and correspondents in almost every state.

For more background on the growth of PINAC, click on this story by the Columbia Journalism Review. Also, check out the above video by We Are Change where Miller talks about the birth of the blog. And here is a nice piece from the Florida Times-Union that provides good background.

We Are Change also recorded the video below where Miller recounted the Boston Boondoggle, which was when the Boston Police Department tried to charge him and a crew member with felonies.
the above is unhinged's "credible source"


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Is flashing your lights a crime?  If not, then the police officer had no right to even pull this kid over to begin with.  He should have been on his way to find CRIMES instead of wasting taxpayer money to pull over a person who for flashing his lights.  The cops are OUT of control.  They do not have a right to pull us over in our vehicles unless we are breaking a law.


a cop can pull you over anytime they choose.  You know when they're looking for someone, they can pull over everyone in the world.  They do it all the time, they look for drunk drivers by setting up checkpoint stations.  Ever hear of that?  So climb down from your high horse, you failed.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Teen killed in car crash; 17-year-old driver charged with DUI, homicide
> 
> Teen driver hits, kills child in car wash parking lot
> 
> ...



Drunk drivers kill, and we put them in jail. 

Cops kill, and you defend them.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


naw, I want kids to respect authority.  Period.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> bullshit the shots are fired after the kid attacked the cop I don't know what video you 're hallucination but in the one I posted  the shoot are very close to the en.d



{
Four minutes into the video, Frost can be heard calling for backup, saying he had a “priority.”

At 4:13 in the video, Frost opens the car door and orders the teen to “get out of the car.”

At 4:25, Frost has his hands on Guilford’s wrist, who is telling him, “do not touch me, officer.”

At 4:35, Frost his pointing a taser at the teen, who is still sitting in the car with the door open.

Guilford steps out of the car, holding his cell phone in his hand, which is recording.

Rather than order him to turn around and place his hands behind his back, which is the normal procedure for suspects who are not suspected of being armed, Frost orders him to lay on the ground with his arms spread to his sides.

“Arms out to the side!” orders Frost.

“I don’t have a weapon,” says Guilford, complying with his orders.

At 5:12, Frost kicks the phone from out of his hands, making that footage go black.

“You can’t do that,” Guilford yells.

“Put your hands behind your back, you’re under arrest,” Frost orders.

At 5:24, Frost tasers the teen, which lasts for several long seconds. That was right after he claimed the teen gave him that vicious look that made him fear for his life.

At 5:29, Frost’s bodycam goes black and for the next few seconds, it sounds as if there might be a struggle because Frost is panting.

At 5:35, a gunshot is heard, followed by several more gunshots.

At 5:37, Guilford can be heard screaming as if in pain.

At 5:38, the scream ends, but at least two more gunshots are fired as a car can be heard whizzing by.}

I'm not at all surprised that you support cops killing peasants at random.

I'm very surprised that any conservative would.

If both the morons on the left like you, and the right are determined to have a police state, liberty is truly doomed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Teen killed in car crash; 17-year-old driver charged with DUI, homicide
> ...



I defend them when they are obviously involved in a good shoot such as this case.

Out of the millions of stops each day, only a fraction of them end with the cop using unnecessary force.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit the shots are fired after the kid attacked the cop I don't know what video you 're hallucination but in the one I posted  the shoot are very close to the en.d
> ...





Lonestar_logic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


it's as false as it gets, you one the other hand after the ass less  thing  are far more likely to be light in the loafers than I could ever be.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit the shots are fired after the kid attacked the cop I don't know what video you 're hallucination but in the one I posted  the shoot are very close to the en.d
> ...


thanks for proving you post (570) is a fabrication.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit the shots are fired after the kid attacked the cop I don't know what video you 're hallucination but in the one I posted  the shoot are very close to the en.d
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sorry friend but that is for Missouri only.  it was state only.  feel free to prove me wrong, but you can't.  If it had been the supreme court then you'd have a point, but alas, it wasn't.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


because that's what cops are to these libs babysitters.  Like the cop didn't have any other priorities he might have had.  Nope, let's go have hot chocolate and cookies.  Take the fool off the street and the cop did that. makes sense to me.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


only when the suspects attacks and attempts to kill the cop.  Then yeah, it's ok.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > You are nine kinds of wrong.
> ...


me too, especially kids driving weapons on the street and endangering lives.  I expect the cop to take them off the street.  A job well done by this one.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


guess you've never witnessed that before eh?  funny stuff that you think it's just one two buckle your shoe.  You need to get out as I already stated. You have no idea the strength of an individual.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


you need to move into this decade dude.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Obviously, you people have NO concept of our rights as citizens.  No, the police cannot shoot and kill us because we are unruly.  No, they cannot KICK our cellphones out of our hands when we are recording them on a public roadway.  They are OUR employees.  We pay their salaries, and we have rights to protect us against those police who abuse their power, of which there are MANY.


I think you need to revisit the law.  funny stuff here.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


you still haven't stated how you're going to fund this?  And it doesn't take away the fact that death might still be the outcome.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. If my kid attacks a cop I expect the cop to take the necessary action and if he has to shoot my kid then so be it.
> ...


where do you live?  I think that is just funny stuff right here.  You think a cop is hulk or something? go read up on how cops die.  Maybe you should actually educate yourself in how powerful one individual can be.  It's really an interesting read.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, poor Chris.  You just can't handle the facts, can you.  Did you want the Police Officer to invite the brat over for hot chocolate so they could share a conversation about respecting authority while you are in your teens?
> ...


I completely agree, and it wasn't what happened in this incident either.  I think you should actually discuss the facts and then post.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Firstly, was it NECESSARY to rip the kid out of his car and order him to lie on the ground?  Could the officer have simply said, okay, if you don't want to cooperate, I am calling for back up and you will be brought to the police station.  The choice is yours, and then waited for backup to arrive and stand there?  Is it necessary for the police to become violent?
> 
> Was it necessary to pull the boy over in the first place?  Do you consider flashing your lights to be a crime at all?


sure it was, the kid had no license, he became an illegal driver.  It is the cops obligation to society to take such folks off the street.  Gawd can't you all just get facts correct once?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Firstly, was it NECESSARY to rip the kid out of his car and order him to lie on the ground?  Could the officer have simply said, okay, if you don't want to cooperate, I am calling for back up and you will be brought to the police station.  The choice is yours, and then waited for backup to arrive and stand there?  Is it necessary for the police to become violent?
> 
> Was it necessary to pull the boy over in the first place?  Do you consider flashing your lights to be a crime at all?


it is in Michigan.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 Another internet toughie!  hahahaha


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > This kid was shot because he was attacking a cop. Don't be stupid!
> ...


nope, he didn't provide evidence that he was a legal driver and therefore was being arrested for that.  Gawd again.  just one piece of evidence please.  Please?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


you can deny him/ her that and go into the station.  It's simple stuff.

They will pat you down, btw, before putting you in the squad car to the station.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


where were you cop?  Let us go look up the records and see if that happened or not.  I'll be glad to go interneting.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



He was never a cop.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


discussing non factual material doesn't prove an argument.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I defend them when they are obviously involved in a good shoot such as this case.
> 
> Out of the millions of stops each day, only a fraction of them end with the cop using unnecessary force.



What makes it a 'good' shoot? That he needed 7 shots to kill a kid that was already stunned by a Taser?

And as you point out, it was unnecessary force, ergo unwarranted deadly force.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't bring your personal life into this discussion sir, you did by claiming you joined a gang as a kid then became an officer.
> ...


you said you.  That isn't anecdotal any longer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> unhinged never met a fact that he didn't deny.



duhs never met a jackbooted thug he didn't adore.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> dodge! answer the question



Or you'll shoot me 7 times?

Oh and duhs, I did answer the question. The answer was, "it depends on the circumstance."


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I defend them when they are obviously involved in a good shoot such as this case.
> ...



I never said the force used in this case was unnecessary. I do think that in some instances deadly force may have been used when it wasn't necessary, but not this case.

The taser didn't work, as explained in the video that you obviously haven't watched.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


and six inches taller than you.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > You forget that this was investigated and it was all good for the officer.  Why do you claim he was shot because he had a cellphone.
> ...


well if it is murder, than the cop will be tried right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> what's the difference between a cop or the president?



Quit a lot.

But I don't bow to and grovel before Obammy, so what relevance is there? (duhs does, he worships the won.)

I'm old. I came from an era where police were hired to protect a community. The change to an armed gang intended to oppress people and keep them in line is one I haven't adapted to. North Korea isn't the model I wish for this nation - it appears I am in a small minority in that view. Obviously most people here think jackbooted thugs shooting anyone who looks sideways is way kewl.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > The kid failed to honor the commitment he made with the state to maintain a valid driver's license, end of story.  The result was all self inflicted.
> ...


well if that was all that happened then you'd be spot on.  But instead that isn't what happened and as a result the attack to the officer ended up escalated and the kid who attacked the cop was shot.  self defense.  There are pictures of the cops face BTW,


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > One forfeits rights as part of an agreement. The agreement is made to the state when one receives and signs his/ her name on a requested driver's license.
> ...


dude, dude, dude.  Have you ever heard of after bar hour checkpoints?  You can't just go by, you must stop or guess what?  Yeah, you go with that.  Cop puts his lights on, you pull over.  Period.  everything else after that is on the driver and what transpires.  Period.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I never said the force used in this case was unnecessary. I do think that in some instances deadly force may have been used when it wasn't necessary, but not this case.
> 
> The taser didn't work, as explained in the video that you obviously haven't watched.



How did the video "explain" that the taser didn't work? There is nothing in the 4 seconds between the time Gullford was on the ground screaming in pain and the time that Frost tries to murder Gullford only to have his gun jam, then clears the jam, and empties his mag into the unarmed kid.

Have you ever fired a hand gun? If the cartridge jammed and Gullford actually was attacking Frost, is it even possible, much less probable, that he could have cleared the jam, chambered a round, and executed Gullford?

Cops have license to kill in this country. They can kill anyone they like with no criminal recourse.

However, civil courts have a different view. Frost and his department will pay millions for murdering Gullford. It's the only semblance of justice left in this nation.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > what's the difference between a cop or the president?
> ...


  Cop serves and protects, isn't that the job of the president?  Don't they both take oaths?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I never said the force used in this case was unnecessary. I do think that in some instances deadly force may have been used when it wasn't necessary, but not this case.
> ...



Listen at the 2:05 mark.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Teen killed in car crash; 17-year-old driver charged with DUI, homicide
> ...


each is unique and if a cop kills to kill then he goes to jail.  It's happened right?  You can admit that fact right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> dude, dude, dude.  Have you ever heard of after bar hour checkpoint?  You can't just go by, you must stop or guess what?  Yeah, you go with that.  Cop puts his lights on, you pull over.  Period.  everything else after that is on the driver and what transpires.  Period.



So what?

Again, a cop MUST have reasonable suspicion to pull someone over.

If a cop pull me over, the phone starts recording and gets put in an inconspicuous place. I cooperate with the stop, then sue based on the video evidence.

I personally have only been pulled over once without just cause. The cop said someone in a similar car didn't have a license. I was young and didn't lodge a complaint - but that was in the days cops didn't routinely murder people - so it was a different circumstance.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> each is unique and if a cop kills to kill then he goes to jail.  It's happened right?  You can admit that fact right?



Cops rarely go to jail.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I defend them when they are obviously involved in a good shoot such as this case.
> ...


it's again called self defense, that's a good shoot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> well if it is murder, than the cop will be tried right?



I think a judge already ruled that the cop had a license to kill.

Bet that Frost and the department soon have multi-million dollar judgments to pay.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I never said the force used in this case was unnecessary. I do think that in some instances deadly force may have been used when it wasn't necessary, but not this case.
> ...


you're right, they do have a license to kill.  It is based on many factors, but yes, they are licensed to kill. And?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well if it is murder, than the cop will be tried right?
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well if it is murder, than the cop will be tried right?
> ...


so ruled a good shoot.  Interesting eh?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > each is unique and if a cop kills to kill then he goes to jail.  It's happened right?  You can admit that fact right?
> ...


seriously?  they go to jail way to often for me.  But hey, to each his own.  I say they go to jail far too much and there are bad cops.  This one, no, but others yeah and i don't want any of them ever to be cops again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> you're right, they do have a license to kill.  It is based on many factors, but yes, they are licensed to kill. And?



That's okay in a dictatorship. never in a free nation. This isn't North Korea, I'm not sure why you wish it were.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> so ruled a good shoot.  Interesting eh?



No, ruled insufficient evidence to prosecute.

Civic suit filed. Care to wager who will win it?

Hint. it won't be the killer, Frost.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> seriously?  they go to jail way to often for me.  But hey, to each his own.  I say they go to jail far too much and there are bad cops.  This one, no, but others yeah and i don't want any of them ever to be cops again.



When a cop goes to jail, it means something went wrong in the organization. As we saw with LAPD and Rampart, cops typically run the drug trade and murder for hire operations in larger cities. If a cop actually goes to jail, that means some prosecutor and judge was not paid off, or didn't have their family threatened, or some other breakdown happened. 

{
Thirteen current and former law enforcement officers, along with two other individuals, have been arrested and indicted for allegedly participating in a large-scale drug trafficking conspiracy, the Department of Justice announced Thursday.

The officers were accused of protecting narcotics shipments and cash proceeds during transit along the East Coast as part of a large drug smuggling ring.

But the trafficking ring was actually an undercover operation led by the FBI. The cops arrested served in departments in North Carolina and Virginia.  }

13 police officers indicted after participating in undercover drug trafficking scheme  - Washington Times

But they shouldn't go to jail because they are cops and not subject to the law.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


>


Yup so much for the claim he never got up and did not attack the cop. Where ya at Chrissy?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

I can just imagine how it's going to go with the lawsuit...

When your son got his license, did he sign the document stating he must have his license while driving?  
Parents:  "I don't know."
Attorney for the PD:  Did he sign his name to anything?  
Parents:  Yes
Attorney for PD:  This document is what every newly licensed driver must sign.  Would you read the high lighted part?  
Parents:  "The license must be on the person when he/she is driving."
Attorney for PD:  Now let's look at the video where part of the exchange where the PO asked for his license. Video shows PO calmly asking for his drivers license, poi and registration 6 TIMES. Attorney marks on black board each time the kid does not comply. One time he admits he doesn't have it but still does not hand over poi or registration.
Attorney:  How many times did the po ask for license, poi, and registration, counting to each mark made when the kid refused to show anything.
Parents:  Six times.
Attorney : Did you tell your son not to comply six times but hand over documents on the seventh try from the officer?
Parents : No
Attorney:  What did the kid say when he was told to get out of the car?  Puts video on kid's statement, "I don't have to.
Parents:  He didn't have to get out of the car.
Attorney:  Was that correct?
Parents:  No answer, mother cries instead..

Kid guilty escalating the situation until he tries to fight a police officer.

What does a police officer have to do when in an altercation with someone who resists arrest, fights back, the kid was warned.

Maybe mom and dad have another teenager they can save from being an asshole when stopped by police. Do as the officer requests and show him your license, poi and registration.  If you don't have it, say that.  It's not worth a life.  At least most lives.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 19, 2015)

You know what? I dont give a fuck if the cops tied some kid to a god damned street lamp and emptied every magazine into the brat that they had on them.

I dont give a fuck. The media has hyped about half a dozen of these stories and each time they turn out to be complete bullshit.

FUCK Black Lies Matter, and FUCK the god damned ACLU and every pissant libtard that tries to heap hate on our peace officers who give more on a daily basis to keep us safe from ass holes and monsters than any fucking body else in this country except the military.

These libtard liars, sheisters and thugs dont add up to the pinky finger of one good cop, that is it, end of fucking story.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


yes you are assless chaps!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > dodge! answer the question
> ...


Dodge!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Amazing that progressive like myself and a regressive like unhinged are juxtaposed on this topic.
The difference must be the many experiences I had with law inforcement during my my memorable misspent youth 
His must be mental illness. .


----------



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


"It depends on the circumstances," was not a dodge.  It was the correct answer.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 19, 2015)

Everyone needs to treat a Police encounter as a survival situation. These guys are already on edge they have a near impossible job. Use some basic common sense, for a few minutes shut your mouth, be respectful do everything he says. Your chances of living will go up dramatically.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 20, 2015)

I was pulled over once for running a yellow light, it was dark out and I had a hand gun on the seat so when he got to my car I told him about the firearm. He made me get out and patted me down and asked why I told him about the firearm. I told him he had enough to worry about without catching sight of it unwarned and worrying about it. He gave me a warning about the light and I was on my way.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Keep your fantasies to yourself.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Another internet toughie!  hahahaha


yes you are assless chaps![/QUOTE]



Lonestar_logic said:


> Keep your fantasies to yourself.



daws is an ass hat and a fool, dont waste your time


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, I have way too many replies to respond to them all on this thread, so I will just say that we need two officers to every patrol car and the officers need better training.  That much is obvious, I think.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I never said the force used in this case was unnecessary. I do think that in some instances deadly force may have been used when it wasn't necessary, but not this case.
> ...


Sorry asshole. As no charges were laid and no trial conducted there is no possibility then to bring a civil suit.
Keep fucking dreaming.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > so ruled a good shoot.  Interesting eh?
> ...


well it is the internet so wagering is ridiculous.  However, what you meant to say was that there were no facts in evidence to suggest it was a cop out to kill a 17 year old boy, right?

See, my step child went through a court proceeding due to the death of the spouse and found the spouse at 50% fault and hence  got absolutely nothing.  It was a snow mobile accident vs a train.  And the suite was against the railroad for no crossing lights.  The spouse was supposed to know the layout of the path he was on so he was at fault.  That video will show that the teen was at fault for not following the direction of the authority, and quickly escalated by his obvious lack of respect for the officer and hence put himself in a position that resulted in his own death, meaning he was at fault.  how much will be determined by thy courts.  From what I saw he at least is 50%.  So, good luck with gettin anything.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I have way too many replies to respond to them all on this thread, so I will just say that we need two officers to every patrol car and the officers need better training.  That much is obvious, I think.


and again, for the umpteenth time, how are you going to pay for that?  Why is it you libs can't answer something as direct as that question to your position?  i don't get you all, and btw, you lose more respect.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > you're right, they do have a license to kill.  It is based on many factors, but yes, they are licensed to kill. And?
> ...


well they are licensed to kill.  They are armed to take out threats.  Agree?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I have way too many replies to respond to them all on this thread, so I will just say that we need two officers to every patrol car and the officers need better training.  That much is obvious, I think.



Two officers per patrol car is a waste of resources. The majority of police interactions are uneventful and positive.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have way too many replies to respond to them all on this thread, so I will just say that we need two officers to every patrol car and the officers need better training.  That much is obvious, I think.
> ...


she still hasn't stated how she funds it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Probably because she's speaking from emotion rather than logic.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have way too many replies to respond to them all on this thread, so I will just say that we need two officers to every patrol car and the officers need better training.  That much is obvious, I think.
> ...



Not at all.  It would save tons in lawsuits.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Also, LIVES.  But, we already know where you CONS stand on that issue.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


explain what the hell you're stating here?  You still haven't stated how to pay for this.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It would save money and lives in the long run.  Do you know how expensive it is to go to court?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Whenever a lawsuit is filed against an officer or the department, who in the hell do you think pays for that?  WE do.  That's who.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Prove it.

Prove that two cops instead of one will keep people from filing lawsuits against police.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I don't have to prove anything.  However, the fact that an officer is not alone on patrol will help save officer lives (immediate backup, instead of having to call and wait for it to show up), and this will also save citizen lives because the officer may not have to resort to using his gun if there is another officer to help restrain a suspect.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


do you have any statistics to back this up?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


based on what study?  Can you post that study?  How does it save money?  You haven't stated where the funds come from yet.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It's common sense.  Duh.  Do you have a solution?  Let's hear it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


well certainly you have to prove that, you made a claim to which you have zero statistics or a study to demonstrate the feasibility.  It does seem you have no information to make such a claim.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I don't have to prove anything.  I think it is a good idea and better than anything you have come up with, which is a big fat ZERO.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Don't present statements as a fact unless you're willing to back it up.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



What?  I can do whatever I want.  What's your solution?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


it is?  how is it common sense, because you want it?  funny how you now are judge and jury.  hmmmm..getting a bit over the tips there friend.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

Since the vast majority of encounters with a LEO are peaceful it makes no sense to have two LEOs in one patrol car.
 Police forces all over the country use primarily one LEO per patrol car. 
The chances of encountering a loser punk brat out looking for a problem encounter with a LEO are small.
Dash cams and now body cams are making life a lot easier for LEOs.
Last year in one Cal. county when every LEO started wearing a body cam the complaints against the LEO, mostly by negroes, went down 80%. What does that tell us?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I explained to you already how it is common sense.  If you TWO officers instead of one, you have backup right there.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I told you, there is no solution. You cannot prevent people from making stupid decisions or acting irrationally.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yes, two officers per car would cut down on police shootings and citizen shootings because they would have backup right there available.  That is just common sense.  You are more vulnerable when you are alone.  FACT.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


As demonstrated here by 'The Cowgirl'.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't know that I understand what it is your attempting to solve.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


to which you have zero statistics to make that statement, but thanks for playing.

Show us the feasibility study.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You base that on, what? Common sense?  Did this young driver have "common sense"?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Do YOU have any solutions?  Mine is better than yours.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with my post.  The fact is that if there are two officers instead of one, there is back up available immediately.  Two officers would be more easily able to restrain a difficult suspect than just one.  What in the HELL are you arguing about?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You haven't shown that your "solution" would solve anything.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Of course it would.  Like I said, two officers can more easily restrain a suspect.  If there are two officers per car, then they have immediate backup.  Now, which part of that statement do you disagree with and why?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


now that is truly special.  So is this how all transactions ought to take place?  Because someone says so.  funny, you are indeed that.  Lost but funny. I feel sorry for you, you obviously haven't done anything outside your home to think because you think something it ought to be.  See in business and law making where business decisions have to be made, a feasibility study or a business case is researched to confirm or validate such a claim.  And you state, because I say so.  Funny.  Perhaps you ought to grow up a little.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


you can?  What are you going to do walk into a police station and tell them all, "hey, two cops per car from now on because I said so"  Funny stuff.

Please post up that video after you do that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Where is the evidence that two cops would cut down on police/citizen shootings and prevent people from acting irrationally and making stupid decisions. You offer a solution but then fail to show that it would actually solve what you claim it will.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Stop acting like a retard and address my posts.  Now, which part of the statement do you disagree with and why?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It is a solution that could be considered.  Of course, there would still be shootings, but I think there would be less if there were 2 officers per patrol car.  

Police consider 2 officers per patrol vehicle in some beats


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What if there are two people in the car or three or four or more!

I disagree with your conclusions that two cops will in fact prevent people from doing stupid shit, like resisting arrest. You offer up nothing to back up your statements.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

I think our police academies are FAILING us and failing the police, and need some tweaking in their training programs, if this is the kind of cop they are producing.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Hmm.  Now, WHY would they want 2 officers per car?  How on EARTH does that make any sense at all?  

Baltimore Sergeant Warns Superiors: “It Is About To Get Ugly”

BuzzFeed News has also learned that the Baltimore Police Department’s chief of patrol sent out a text message to all commanders ordering officers to take added caution: “2 OFFICERS PER CAR.. DOUBLE UP ALL PATROL CARS,” the order read.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


so if you don't have to prove it, how do you supposed to make that change?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I never said it would stop people from doing stupid things.  I said it would more than likely decrease officer shootings and suspect shootings by officers because they would have an extra set of hands, eyes and backup.  Two officers can handle a suspect more easily than one.  

Now, what is it about that statement that you disagree with and why?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


are you sure you meant this for me?  I explained your position quite frankly.  What is it you feel I didn't address?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Do I look like the fucking FBI?  I'm just a concerned citizen coming up with some solutions on a message board.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but you have not.  Your entire post above was all about me.  You addressed NOTHING about the problem with police shootings.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Are you 6 years old or something?  Reading comprehension not your thing?  Maybe you're just slow.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



"Officers could begin doubling up in patrol vehicles as early as January in an effort to improve response times for beats that have a high number of calls for service that require dual responses, said Columbia police patrol Capt. Brad Nelson. *Domestic calls, robberies and alarm calls* require two patrol vehicles to respond."

“The disadvantage is that you would see fewer black-and-whites. Still the same amount of officers, just not as many patrol vehicles out there at the same time,”

Same amount of cops fewer patrols mean some areas will not have police presence and will have to wait longer for a response when needed.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


your whole premise lacks fundamental business sense.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

As you can see by my links above, SOME communities are actually considering the "2 officers per car" idea.  So suck it!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


oh, well please tell me what it is I didn't address?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



And you have yet to present any kind of logical response.  SHouldn't you be in school?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Context!

This is a city where the cops are under siege, this is to protect the cops not the citizens.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Tell me what you disagree with about this statement.  Two officers can more easily take down a difficult suspect than one officer.  If there are two officers, immediate backup is available.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It helps both, cops and citizens since two officers would be able to more easily restrain a suspect.  Do you not understand that?  Why not?  It's really quite simple concept.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I DO I DO! Parents rising normal decent respectful kids. Instead of non-existent parents as evidenced in every fucking inner city negro shithole city in the country. Or LIB parents who are deniers and enablers of their kid's loser punk brat behavior towards everyone with any authority from their parents to teachers to cops. 
Start there and we could reduce the need for LEOs drastically.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Mmm hmm.  And?  No solution is 100% fool proof or perfect.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes, in an IDEAL world.  In case you haven't noticed (not surprising, considering you are a child), that is NOT the case.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I hear what your saying, but where is the evidence to back it up?

Do you think a felon getting being pulled over is going to react differently because there are two cops in the patrol car instead of one?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



But that is not my point.  Again, my point is that two officers would be more able to control the unruly suspect without having to resort to using their weapons.  Also, the officers are less vulnerable when making a traffic stop or whatever the case may be if there are two instead of just one.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> As you can see by my links above, SOME communities are actually considering the "2 officers per car" idea.  So suck it!



Yes but for very different reasons than the ones you present. It's not about controlling individuals it's about response times and protecting their fellow officers.

They also admit that it will take patrol cars away from other areas. So high crime areas will have more cops, the bad guys will just move their operation to where the patrols aren't patrolling making citizens in those areas more vulnerable to being victimized.

You can't put a cop or two on every street corner.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

You cannot predict, change or control how an individual is going to respond.  You CAN take common sense measures to try and lessen the number of deaths though.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see by my links above, SOME communities are actually considering the "2 officers per car" idea.  So suck it!
> ...



Well, that would have to be discussed on a case by case basis.  Certainly SOME communities do actually have 2 officers per car.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> As you can see by my links above, SOME communities are actually considering the "2 officers per car" idea.  So suck it!


About 100% of two LEOs in one patrol car are in negro and Latino inner city shitholes. 
 You 'Ride em cowgirl.
32000 posts in 15 months. 
Ummmm.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see by my links above, SOME communities are actually considering the "2 officers per car" idea.  So suck it!
> ...



DO you have anything intelligent to add to this discussion?  If not, then piss off, loser.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're assuming that in every police interaction there will be an unruly suspect, when the fact is that most police interactions are positive and uneventful.

Look I get it, it's a feel good thing with you, you are acting on emotions and not thinking logically. The places that are thinking about using two cops per patrol car are doing so only in certain areas and under special circumstances and not as a standard routine or rule.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I never assumed that for a minute.  Why you think that, I have no clue.  

I am pretty much the ONLY one on this thread who is talking logically right now, bud.   

You still cannot deny the fact that two officers can handle pretty much any situation better than just one.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Did you even read the article you posted?

It's not about protecting anyone but the COPS!


Sgt. Lennardo Bailey told the “Eastern Command Staff” [sic’d]:

“I have been to five calls today and three of those five calls for service; I have been challenged to a fight. Some of them I blew off but one of them almost got ugly. I don’t want anybody to say that I did not tell them what is going on. This is no intel this is really what’s going on the street. This is my formal notification. It is about to get ugly.”


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yes I did.  You said they couldn't "afford" to (or somebody on the thread said that).  Well, apparently they can.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Your dumb idea has been considered by LE agencies all over the world 'Cowgirl' and rejected. (Just like you were).
Two LEO's in one patrol car are used only when the situation warrants it. Like in high crime areas. AKA negro and Latino LIB run shithole inner cities.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Keep thinking that, cupcake, if that's what makes you live with being a cop groupie. Bet you like living out your Walter Mitty fantasies at cop bars, right?   Do you get off just watching...or do you ask for spankings?

Now go run off and complain to the mods again...it's what you do best.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Do you disagree that two people can handle a suspect better than one?


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Thank you, Captain Obvious.  What are you going to dazzle us with next?  Gonna point out that the sky is blue?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If your point is that two people can better restrain one person then you are correct. But that's not the issue and not your original claim. The claim was that two cops per patrol car would reduce the amount of police/citizen shootings and would prevent idiots like this punk from making the dumbass decision to attack an armed officer.

But if you wish to move the goalpost, then go ahead, but the fact remains you have not shown your solution would solve anything other than retraining one person.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Grow up, child.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No, I never claimed that two officers would change a person's behavior.  NEVER.  Now, stop being dishonest.  My point is that citizens and cops would be safer from shootings.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Using your logic we should have four LEO's per car. Isn't four better than two?

Never mind the fact that other areas will be without police services or have to endure longer response times.

Just in case one guy gets unruly we need to have two people on scene.

Forget the fact that the majority of interactions are positive and uneventful.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 20, 2015)

Look, this issue isn't rocket surgery.  Any decent cop could have handled this situation short of ending up with a dead kid on his hands. Period.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yes, it is certainly the issue.  If there had been TWO officers present, they could more easily restrain a suspect.  THAT is the point.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I think two is sufficient.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Look, this issue isn't rocket surgery.  Any decent cop could have handled this situation short of ending up with a dead kid on his hands. Period.



Yeah, I think better training is in order as well.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yet you provide no evidence to back that point up.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It's common sense.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



How long have you been in law enforcement? What is your background regarding criminal justice?

If the answer is never and none, then what you "think" is sufficient doesn't matter to anyone but yourself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Common sense is not attacking an armed cop.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It's just common sense that two officers are going to be more effective in a dangerous situation than one lone cop.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Look, this issue isn't rocket surgery.  Any decent cop could have handled this situation short of ending up with a dead kid on his hands. Period.
> ...



It goes beyond training.  Good cops start with good leaders. We don't have leaders anymore, we have politicians...in and out of uniform.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Like I said, you cannot predict or control how a person is going to react.  Impossible.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Hmm.  That is also a good point.  Something to think about.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ok tell us. You just got named director of the police academy. How will you make the training "better"?

Oh....remember....your recruits are a diverse cross section of American society.....not 100 very fit 18-22 year old male Marine recruits. It's 100 people of mixed gender and race and backgrounds, ages 21 through mid 40s....with workers comp laws in place in case they get hurt.

Oh....there's also lawyers waiting to sue, the DOJ threatening fines against you if you don't lower standards....AND the media waiting to expose "militarized" training if you get too harsh on them.

Now...please....inform us of this better training?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Well, I never claimed to be an expert, but IMO 6 weeks is certainly not a very long time, and perhaps police academy training time should be extended.  At one time, 6 week course may have been sufficient, but not in today's day and age.  There is ALWAYS room for improvement.  

Police Chief Magazine - View Article







asic police recruit training has been an unsettled topic for many years in the United States. Historically, in many states, the issue has been to provide _more_ training for recruits. Yet, in recent times, special interest groups have made their ways into academy curricula, due to the timeliness of their advocacies. Racial profiling, cultural diversity, mental health, and domestic violence are several of these areas. As a result of these training topics and other task-oriented subjects, some recruit training programs exceed 1,000 hours. That would mean that recruits are in a classroom for about half of their first year. This extended training commitment certainly is at odds with the desire of many agencies to deploy new officers expediently. Many agencies are wondering if there is a more efficient way to get their recruits the training they need.


20th-Century Police Training Model

Ever since the U.S. Congress passed the Safe Streets Act of 1968, which provided substantial federal assistance to local law enforcement agencies for training, basic recruit peace officer training has been a significant and ongoing issue across the country. Even before the passage of that act, John Sullivan, in his book _Introduction to Police Science_, published in 1966, observed,

_While a physician may change his diagnosis or prescription, a lawyer may amend his pleadings, and a judge may take days or weeks to render a decision, when a peace officer makes a decision, it frequently must be instantaneous. Therefore, in order to cope with the many complex emergency duties and responsibilities that confront a peace officer in his/her role, the officer cannot depend entirely upon native ability. Instead he or she must be expertly trained to function effectively as an integral part of today’s modern mechanized police force._1



Almost a decade later, former U.S. attorney general Ramsey Clark also commented on the need for increased police competence by noting, “To be truly professional, police must have high standards of education and personal competence in a wide range of subjects with continuous development and training.”2

In 1973, the National Advisory Commission on Criminal Justice Standards and Goals strongly recommended that every state should require all sworn police employees to complete a minimum of 400 hours of basic training to enable all peace officers to perform their roles effectively.

Even a study prepared by the IACP in 1977 demonstrated that in the mid-1960s, the average police officer in the United States received less than 200 hours of formal training—whereas the 1973 National Advisory Commission reported that physicians received more than 11,000 hours; lawyers, more than 9,000 hours; teachers, more than 7,000 hours; embalmers, more than 5,000 hours; and barbers, more than 4,000 hours.

Yet, ironically, records and research clearly show that as late as 1967, police recruit basic training practices did not even exist for up to 32 percent of the law enforcement agencies within municipalities and counties with populations of greater than 10,000.3 For many agencies, recruit training was almost an afterthought.

For example, in 1975, with a degree in criminal justice administration, Gary Maddox became a police officer. Maddox, now director of the Law Enforcement Training Institute for the University of Missouri–Extension, says it never occurred to him at the time he was hired that it would be a year before he would receive any formal training for the job; then, when he did go to a training academy, it was only 320 hours—eight weeks’ worth. Yet from the time Maddox took his oath, he was expected to make informed, split-second decisions regarding such issues as use of force and constitutional law without a speck of training on which to rely.

By the early 1980s, basic training for peace officers in the United States had finally become mandated in every state. However, this training ranged from as little as 120 hours to as much as 1,000 hours or more, depending on each state’s respective statutes, police agencies, and academy directors. And much of that recruit training was seen as inadequate, because in many instances, the instruction bore little relationship to what was actually expected of peace officers. In the absence of any guidelines that truly related to an analysis of police experiences, instructors and trainers were left with only the formal definition of police authority and other vague, nebulous, and abstract concepts to communicate to peace officer trainees.4

These observations are not meant to discredit or belittle the usually well-intentioned and sincere efforts of police trainers and training administrators to provide job-relevant training at the time. It should be remembered that the role of police in contemporary society has never been clearly defined or universally adopted.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





So you say they need better training....but have absolutely no clue what it should be. Got it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



She goes with a 20th century model in a 21st century world. This isn't 1967 or 1975. We're living in a completely different world now than we did back then.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Well, so does the report I just showed you.  Did you read it?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Huh?  I wasn't even alive then.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lol.  Those weren't my words.  I copied them from the link I provided you.  It's from Police Chief Magazine.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> As you can see by my links above, SOME communities are actually considering the "2 officers per car" idea.  So suck it!


so I still don't know how that addresses this scenario.  Please explain, because if it isn't for all patrol cars, then the probabilities still exist to run into this type of altercation.  So, it would become a failed effort.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So, what argument do you have against more police training?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see by my links above, SOME communities are actually considering the "2 officers per car" idea.  So suck it!
> ...



Well if you can't understand, I think you are probably beyond any help I can provide.    Good luck with that.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No, I leave the schooling to my eight grand children. Thanks for asking.  I'm not sure what it is you're expecting from me.  There is no way to stop stupid.  Unless of course you have the market on that.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



More training or different training? None at all. The difference is....I know the topic very well and you do not. People who bash the cops had better be able to offer something other than just criticism.

You say they need different training....well....inform us. Otherwise let the professionals deal with it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm expecting you to provide a coherent argument about what you find offensive about 2 officers per car and better police training.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Then why post about that era?


ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



First tell us why the current training isn't adequate and what improvements you believe need to be made.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I don't consider acknowledging that we need better training for our police to be "police bashing."  It helps everyone, including the police.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


you have no study that proves that is true, that is my statement.  I've personally seen five officers attempt to take down one citizen.  Again, it seems you don't get out and don't understand the mindset of a criminal.  You should do some research, it will enlighten you to the actual issue.  And that is that stupid is stupid and there is no way to police stupid.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I guess you didn't bother to read the article.  It is comparing the way we used to train officers to how we train them now and things we could do differently.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I don't think I have to prove that two people are more effective than one when trying to take down a suspect.  Do I?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


well I definitely agree with that.  You know why?  You can't police stupid.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



This is not a coherent argument about why you think 1 officer is more effective or just as effective as 2; or why you are against better training for police.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Mmm.  Yes.  Very intelligent comment.  Lol.  Wow!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The article, quoted above, IS from professionals.  Read it and learn.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

And having 8 years prior police service...let me address this '2 offices per car' idea.

1. It causes cops to be LESS careful...and thus...more aggressive....so more incidents happen.
2. It is immediate backup which is good.
3. Most PDS did/do it to save gas....not for backup.
4. 911 calls get backlogged quickly. Instead of say 40 cars you only have 20. Calls wait. People bitch about response times. 1 flat tire takes out 2 cops instead of 1.
5. It DESTROYS morale. You ever try being in a car with the same person for 10 hours a day 4 days a week....for 52 weeks? The nature of the job ensures cops need some alone time to decompress. 2 per car never allows it.



So you idiots who want the 2 per car idea....it creates more problems than it solves. NYPD and LAPD do it. Their cities are so congested they had to because it took so long for backup to arrive. 99% of agencies don't need it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, unlike all of you old men, I have to get to work now.    Have to pay those cops, you know?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That article addressed training requirements from the 50s 60s and 70s...and stops at 1987. Nearly 3 decades ago.

Really? Thats your info? You have no clue what you're talking about. My state SC requires a 13 week academy. That's longer than all 5 branches of the military require for basic training. Then they do a 15 week field training program. Oh....and SC is known to have one of the shortest academies in America. NC is 26 weeks for basic academy. 2x longer than all military branch boot camps.

You really wanna discuss this with me? Because I'm going to embarrass you.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, unlike all of you old men, I have to get to work now.    Have to pay those cops, you know?



You don't pay much with a fry cook salary. I'll mail you a dime and we'll be even.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, it doesn't address how things are different it addresses how it became mandatory and the length of training time increased. There was no details about the specific training that was received.

You were asked specifically what additional training was needed.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Notice how when she starts getting her argument destroyed....she all of a sudden "has to go to work"?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Her argument was destroyed the minute she made it and even after she moved the goalpost.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



True. I just jumped in at the end of it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

What gets me is ChrisL believes she proposed a solution to stop events like the one in the OP. But she obviously doesn't know what a solution is.

A solution is the solving of a problem and she readily admits it will not be 100 percent effective so therefore it is not a solution because it solves nothing. Events such as th eone illustrated in the OP will continue to happen. 

My answer is there is no solution when dealing with irrational people.

The officer was doing his job, whether you agree with the law or not is irrelevant, he had a job to do. He was attacked, he had literally a split second to react, He relied on his years of service and training to protect himself. Unfortunately it resulted in the death of the young man. Want to blame someone? Blame the young man that attacked the cop.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> 
> *Oh wait, he was. *
> 
> When you resist police, you increase the chances of getting hurt or ventilated.  Body bags will continue to fill as long as thugs keep ignoring this simple truth.


That's right.  Submit.  Then tell it to the judge.  Cops should be treated with the same respect we all give judges.  Whatever they say goes.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unlike all of you old men, I have to get to work now.    Have to pay those cops, you know?
> ...



Actually, I work from home on my computer as a medical transcriptionist, meaning I can POP in here any time between jobs.    Save your dime for your funeral.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You didn't read the article.  The article is from 2015, and is gleaning information taken from a meeting between officials in 2008 about how they can better train officers.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> What gets me is ChrisL believes she proposed a solution to stop events like the one in the OP. But she obviously doesn't know what a solution is.
> 
> A solution is the solving of a problem and she readily admits it will not be 100 percent effective so therefore it is not a solution because it solves nothing. Events such as th eone illustrated in the OP will continue to happen.
> 
> ...



Well, unfortunately, most adults realize that no solution is 100% effective.  The point is to cut down on these types of incidents.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, I work 40 hours a week.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Don't lie. Your home job is walking to the mailbox to pickup your welfare check.

That aside....do you have anything else to offer on the debate other than a link that talked about police training from 40 years ago?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



My argument has been consistent.  Police need better training and two police officers per car would help to cut down on these incidents.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Do you have any evidence that I'm lying?  I don't collect social services.  

The article is from 2015.  Put on your glasses.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



What are you so offended about anyway?  Care to explain?  Just old and cranky?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me is ChrisL believes she proposed a solution to stop events like the one in the OP. But she obviously doesn't know what a solution is.
> ...



If it doesn't solve the problem then it's not a solution. And you cannot provide any evidence that it would cut down these types of incidents.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Again, there is no such thing as a solution that would be 100% effective.  If it could cut down even 20% on these incidents, that would be a positive outcome.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me is ChrisL believes she proposed a solution to stop events like the one in the OP. But she obviously doesn't know what a solution is.
> ...



Cut down on them? Ok. 

1. HOW?? 

2. Do the math. There are 1,000,000 cops in America who work collectively 2080000000 hours of police work a year. Yes...2 trillion hours of police work. And cops kill around 500 people a year...give or take some based year to year. Out of 350,000,000 citizens and 14,000,000 arrests. And almost all of those are clearly justified.

SO....statistically....the odds of a person being involved in a shooting with a cop is so tiny...something like 0.0000000001% chance (do the math).

So....isn't it ALREADY "cut down"?????


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Well, in the particular incident described in this thread, two officers would have been able to control this boy easily without resorting to shooting him.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



What better training do they need in your opinion? You've been asked this before and yet you haven't responded.

So you have zero evidence that two cops in a car and better training, whatever the hell that consists of, would reduce these types of incidents. We are just supposed to take your word for it. A person with zero law enforcement experience. SMH


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh, and the officers would also be safer on patrol with immediate backup available for them.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

The #1 thing that will "cut down" these incidents....which are already statistically EXTREMELY rare....is a massive public campaign to STOP RESISTING ARREST. 

Public service announcements and commercials. Just like the "Just Say No" federal drug campaign in the 80s. "Just Comply". Resisting arrest is overwhelmingly the #1 cause of these incidents.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I already explained that in the beginning of this thread.  They need to learn how to de-escalate situations and not escalate them.  I think that is an important thing to learn how to do for an officer, and that would take a bit of training.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No they can't Cowgirl!
If they could afford to have two LEO's every patrol car they would. They don't b/c they can't!
Get that through your brain! The ONLY time and place there are two LEO's in a patrol car is for officer safety b/c they are patrolling extremely dangerous neighborhoods.
Dear God you're stupid.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> What gets me is ChrisL believes she proposed a solution to stop events like the one in the OP. But she obviously doesn't know what a solution is.
> 
> A solution is the solving of a problem and she readily admits it will not be 100 percent effective so therefore it is not a solution because it solves nothing. Events such as th eone illustrated in the OP will continue to happen.
> 
> ...


This weekend on George Stephanopolis they did a story on some inner city kids who were befriended by the cops and shown what it is like when you pull someone over.  All the kids had a new found respect and understanding of how scary it is to pull someone over, and then have that person start fighting you or resisting arrest.  Put your hands behind your head, get on the ground, do whatever the cops tell you to do.  

If you are a little 5 foot woman cop, you should be able to arrest any 6 foot monster size man no problem.  If not, get shot.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> The #1 thing that will "cut down" these incidents....which are already statistically EXTREMELY rare....is a massive public campaign to STOP RESISTING ARREST.
> 
> Public service announcements and commercials. Just like the "Just Say No" federal drug campaign in the 80s. "Just Comply". Resisting arrest is overwhelmingly the #1 cause of these incidents.



That's not going to work because in most cases they are dealing with people who want to get away.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



That's not true since some communities are doing just that.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, and the officers would also be safer on patrol with immediate backup available for them.



I laid that all out for you. I worked 8 years at Atlanta PD...zone 3. 2 per car is NOT safer. It makes cops FEEL safer...and as a result...some do riskier and more aggressive shit. For every incident that is resolved better....2 per car creates 5 more that escalate and go worse because it enables risky behavior by aggressive officers.

Next police work myth or idea you have that my experience can debunk???


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me is ChrisL believes she proposed a solution to stop events like the one in the OP. But she obviously doesn't know what a solution is.
> ...



That's a good point.  Should women officers be patrolling alone?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and the officers would also be safer on patrol with immediate backup available for them.
> ...



I don't believe you.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > The #1 thing that will "cut down" these incidents....which are already statistically EXTREMELY rare....is a massive public campaign to STOP RESISTING ARREST.
> ...



Ummm......THAT'S THE POINT....to make people who today want to resist....to stop resisting. Hence the need for the campaign.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and the officers would also be safer on patrol with immediate backup available for them.
> ...



You were never a cop. Stop lying.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't give a shit. But I'll keep debunking your nonsense about cops with my experience.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Hmm.  I think people are well aware that they SHOULDN'T resist the police, but people are people and are going to do those kinds of things.  However, I am not against such a campaign.  Unlike yourself, I am all for anything that would help.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Well you were completely WRONG about the article I posted.    Lol.  You must have only read my post and not clicked on the link I provided for you.  Of course, you cannot copy an ENTIRE article.  I'm familiar with the rules.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I hope all cops aren't as angry and emotional as you are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You haven't explained anything or I wouldn't be asking. The cops are not psychology professors they are not there to coddle petulant brats that don't want to cooperate.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Yet.....you can offer ANY ideas of what that means...and you ignore what I've told you on why 2 officers per car will not reduce violent incidents. 

2 per car is good for saving gas. It's why some PDs  do it. Budget reasons.

It does not reduce the number of violent incidents. For every 1 it may prevent...it creates others due to the false confidence it gives aggressive cops who do risky shit more often because "backup is here" mentality.

Yes. You have been consistent. You're wrong...but yes...you're sticking to it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2015)

Let us all agree the deniers here are correct.

The kid is still dead.  Forever.

We had a family counsel Sunday night with the older teenagers and adults on vid links set up by my second son.

The oldest son conducted the meeting.  His point is that none of us have the legal authority to resist an officer who is in the performance of his duty.  S/he has a weapon, and if an individual is stupid enough to violently resist much less attack an officer, that cop is determined that s/he will be the one to go home to her or his loved ones at the end of the shift.  That cop is convinced that the citizen's right to go home safe just went down the toilet when the incident escalated to violence.

So if we are involved with the police, simply comply and take it up with your lawyers later.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Translation: "I hate that I can't beat you in this debate so I'm calling you angry and emotional".


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I have way too many replies to respond to them all on this thread, so I will just say that we need two officers to every patrol car and the officers need better training.  That much is obvious, I think.


We can't afford two police officers in each car.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

Jackson said:


> I can just imagine how it's going to go with the lawsuit...
> 
> When your son got his license, did he sign the document stating he must have his license while driving?
> Parents:  "I don't know."
> ...



Plaintiff: What is the usual charge for driving without a license on you, remember that the victim was a licensed driver, he simply did not have the document on him.

PD: Uh, it's an infraction that results in a ticket.

Plaintiff: What is the usual punishment?

PD: Uh, a $20 fine

Plaintiff: Not death?

PD: Um no, it's an extremely minor offense.

Plaintiff: So a person convicted of not having their license would not normally be put to death?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Ford!


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Listen asshole! The cops DO de-escalate potential 'situations' thousands of times a day across the country.
The cops ARE carefully screened AND trained.
Once in awhile some fucking loser punk brat and or thug will not be reasoned with. This is the case with your little 17 year old loser punk brat. He never has the slightest intent to even handing over his paperwork.
The fucking brat 'got dead'. Big fucking deal.
Go make your cat food sandwich and have a shower. You stink.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Amazing that progressive like myself and a regressive like unhinged are juxtaposed on this topic.
> The difference must be the many experiences I had with law inforcement during my my memorable misspent youth
> His must be mental illness. .




Mine is my support for liberty and free nation.

Your's is driven by you lust for a totalitarian police state. Your position on this is no surprise at all.

My surprises is that so-called conservatives are joining you in the anti-liberty position.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I can just imagine how it's going to go with the lawsuit...
> ...


The brat did not get killed b/c he didn't have his paperwork. 
He got killed b/c he attacked a cop.
And you fucking well know it.
Typical LIB dummy non-logic.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Common sense? You mean like the common sense that when an officer is ATTACKED he defends himself?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I can just imagine how it's going to go with the lawsuit...
> ...



You forgot the rest:

Defense: Expert witness....is it a deadly situation when a suspect tries to take a weapon from a cop?
Expert: Yes.
Defense: If knocked unconcious....could a cops weapon be taken?
Expert: Yes.
Defense: Would it be legal for a cop to use deadly force to prevent his weapon from being taken...or to prevent being knocked unconcious?
Expert: Yes.
Defense: Really? Why?
Expert: SCOTUS Graham v. Connor.
Defense: EVEN IF the assault resulted from an original stop for a minor offense.

Expert: YES. If a cop stops someone for littering....and they attack the cop and try to kill him...and the cop kills the suspect...he was not killed "for littering". That's a trick liberals use to try to smear cops. He was killed for threatening the cops life. It just so happens that this threat emerged from a stop for a petty offense.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Everyone needs to treat a Police encounter as a survival situation. These guys are already on edge they have a near impossible job. Use some basic common sense, for a few minutes shut your mouth, be respectful do everything he says. Your chances of living will go up dramatically.



Everything you say is true. Be aware that police are dangerous killers who will kill you at the slightest provocation. You're not dealing with the Crips or the Sinaloa cartel, don't expect any rationality or compassion from the police, these are killers who would just as likely shoot you as say hello. 

My question is, why do we put up with this? Is this North Korea?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Look, this issue isn't rocket surgery.  Any decent cop could have handled this situation short of ending up with a dead kid on his hands. Period.
> ...


Keep up the pace Cowgirl. You'll be at 34000 by the end of the week..........'period'. HAAAA HAAAA
Let's see: 15 months divided by 33000 posts equals how many a day?
I bet you're a fucking dream to be around in person. NOT!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

Jackson said:


> [
> We can't afford two police officers in each car.



Who is "we?"

What city?

Except for motorcycle traffic cops, my home city already requires two officers in a car.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Jackson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


False the circumstances in which a cop asks for your ID are for all practical purposes the same. 
Unhinged's answer was out of context to the subject therefore a dodge.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

"De-escalation" is the libs new favorite word.

De-escalation is like a dance. Takes 2 to tango. If the suspect refuses to comply....the cop then has 2 choices.

1. Force compliance.
2. Say fuck it and walk away.

That's the cold reality.

The De-escalation came....6 times....as the cop calmly asked for compliance. The brat driver refused to tango. He did not want peaceful compliance with the law.

So then came the choice.

1. FORCE compliance.
2. Walk away.

Now...I can absolutely make an argument for #2. These days....#2 is being chosen A LOT. It's why crime in urban areas is surging. I chose #2 several times on patrol.

However....a lawful and civil society will never function if cops only choose #2. Law is not law without enforcement. And a society with no laws...is anarchy. Which is what most lefties and some extreme right wing radicals want.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that progressive like myself and a regressive like unhinged are juxtaposed on this topic.
> ...


Yep extreme melodrama brought on by untreated mental illness.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Sorry asshole. As no charges were laid and no trial conducted there is no possibility then to bring a civil suit.
> Keep fucking dreaming.



Calm down sparky.

The civil suit is already in process.

{The lawsuit, filed Wednesday against Eaton County Sheriff's Sgt. Jonathan Frost and the county, says the officer was driving a new patrol car on Feb. 28 that had "improperly bright or misaimed headlights, even on low beams." Deven Guilford, 17, who had been driving to his girlfriend's house after playing basketball at his church, was one of three drivers to flash their brights at the officer to get him to dim his lights, the suit says. Frost stopped all three drivers.}

An Unarmed Teen Flashed His Brights At A Cop And Ended Up Dead

OJ got away with murder, just as Frost did - but he lost the civil suit, just as Frost will.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



What city? Most cities who do that do it because of gas expenses and a budget that can't replace cars as quickly as police work goes through them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2015)

SCOTUS Graham v. Connor is the guide, but not the absolute shield some want it to be.

The office rin North Charleston will involved Graham v. Connor and the judge will agree with the prosecution when the latter shows how in this particular instance that SCOTUS Graham v. Connor was not reached in order to shield cops from murder charges.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Mine doesn't.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry asshole. As no charges were laid and no trial conducted there is no possibility then to bring a civil suit.
> ...



So the lawsuit is basically gonna say.....

Ford produced factory lights that are too bright....and it forced our clients son to disobey the cop, resist the arrest, and attack him in a manner that threatened the cops life. Therefore....someone must pay.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You really are stupid. The article you C&Ped explicitly states that depending on which state the training can be as much as 1000 hours.
The states that only provide 10 hours training are 100% LIBERAL run states.
They allow negro cops too fucking dumb and fat to work at Walmart. It's called affirmative action.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> SCOTUS Graham v. Connor is the guide, but not the absolute shield some want it to be.
> 
> The office rin North Charleston will involved Graham v. Connor and the judge will agree with the prosecution when the latter shows how in this particular instance that SCOTUS Graham v. Connor was not reached in order to shield cops from murder charges.



It's not a "guide". It is absolute law. If a cop can show he had a reasonable fear for his life or another person's life...he can use deadly force. There is the grey area regarding individual cases of whether the threat was deadly or not. But the law is a law. 

Countless cases of cops being killed with their own guns is 100% proof that if someone tries to take a cops gun...it's deadly.

Many incidents of a cop being knocked unconcious...and then the suspect taking their gun....shows that if a cop is at risk of being knocked out or choked out....deadly force may be used (Birmingham had one 2 months ago).


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Most if not all police vehicles are equipped with brighter than normal lights.
The reason why should be obvious.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



WHAT state requires only 10 hours of training????


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SCOTUS Graham v. Connor is the guide, but not the absolute shield some want it to be.
> ...


Thank you for showing that the law is a GUIDE, because the video of the officer firing eight rounds into the back of the accused clearly demonstrates that no "gray area" existed, that in fact the officer's life was not in danger.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, unlike all of you old men, I have to get to work now.    Have to pay those cops, you know?


Ya you don't want to be late for your job at the chicken processing plant.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


15 months divided into 33000 posts equal how many a day? Ya sure you are "working 40 hours a week". Ya sure.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unlike all of you old men, I have to get to work now.    Have to pay those cops, you know?
> ...


No worse than yours at the cube farm.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


well how do you train for that?  Do you know?  Why is the mental institutions can't figure it out and how long have they been treating humans with issues?  just admit you're in over your head, we all already know that.  you are just repeating yourself and saying nothing.  NOTHING.

And BTW, the training today is to defend yourself once you're in a position that is life threatening.  See because life threatening is indeterminable and can't be trained fully


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


A woman cop, by herself, should be able to cuff and arrest a big man.  No one should EVER put their hands on an officer or run.  If a 300 lbs man runs from a woman cop, what is she to do?  Imagine you are in that position.  I'd shoot the fucker.  If you run or resist, you might get shot.  That's the one thing all these people who were killed by cops have in common.  They didn't know how to be arrested.  

Don't even walk towards an officer aggressively.  Do you talk to a judge aggressively or disrespectfully?  No?  Then why would a cop be any different?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Bravo.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > The #1 thing that will "cut down" these incidents....which are already statistically EXTREMELY rare....is a massive public campaign to STOP RESISTING ARREST.
> ...


so do they all try to get away the same way?  Do you know how many different ways they can?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


where do you supposed they do that?  Chicago, New York, inner city neighborhoods?  How many state police do you see patrolling the highway are two to a car?  Just name one location.  That is the OP you know?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


oh he can't be a cop and you're working?  funny stuff these libs, I can't get over the null environment they live in where they think they can just make a statement and it is so.  Funny.  The OP please, address the OP how do you train a cop to handle an infinite number of probabilities.  I'm all eyes to read it.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


They aren't all 'on the rag' like you seem to be every fucking day of the month.
It's no wonder your third husband went out for a quart of milk and never returned.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I can just imagine how it's going to go with the lawsuit...
> ...


first off how do you know the kid was a license driver.  he couldn't prove it?  second, that is the normal punishment, what you failed to ask in your scenario:

plaintiff: what happens if i strike you

PD: you take your life in your hands.

plaintiff: it's what i thought.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



They'll answer in vagueness.

Like "they should deescalate" and "they should teach never use weapons except a last resort" and shit that's vague, obvious, and ALREADY being taught.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


what city is that?  Chicago, NY, a main big city?  What about state police who patrol the highway system?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


And now you're going to tell the name of this city right?
You're a fucking liar!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> "De-escalation" is the libs new favorite word.
> 
> De-escalation is like a dance. Takes 2 to tango. If the suspect refuses to comply....the cop then has 2 choices.
> 
> ...


that cop was left with no #2, since he would be knowingly be putting an unlicensed driver out on the road possible impacting the public.  That isn't his option ever.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It should have read 120 hours. That's the number our resident 'Cotton Pony Rider' claims is the number of hours cops are being trained. 'Her own C&P states some states require up to 1000 hours of training.
In predominantly negro counties the training is 120 hours. The trainers know the 'AA' action cops are fucking sleeping through the training anyway so what's the point?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


dude he's one of you !


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



So 3 weeks of training and they're on the road? Where is this? Thats absurdly irresponsible. But then again...liberals would do it in the name of diversity.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


In case you wanted to know how those hundreds of course hours are divided, here's the breakdown from the Los Angeles Police Department Police Academy:


Academics: 230 hours
Driving: 40 hours
Firearms: 113 hours
Human Relations: 100 hour
Law: 105 hours
Physical Training: 142 hours
Tactics: 98 hours
*TOTAL: 828 hours*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> What city? Most cities who do that do it because of gas expenses and a budget that can't replace cars as quickly as police work goes through them.



With they way the hot rod around in those brand new chargers, I doubt that is the reason.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Mine doesn't.



Yeah, but aren't you in Compton, or Upland or something?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So the lawsuit is basically gonna say.....
> 
> Ford produced factory lights that are too bright....and it forced our clients son to disobey the cop, resist the arrest, and attack him in a manner that threatened the cops life. Therefore....someone must pay.



The lawsuit says that the use of deadly force was unwarranted and that the execution of Guilford is wrongful death by Frost.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine doesn't.
> ...


do you have a point?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I can just imagine how it's going to go with the lawsuit...
> ...


What is the charge when the driver fails to comply with the orders of the police officer?
What is the charge when the driver attacks to police officer?
What could have been done to de-escalate the situation?  The kid could have handed over what documents he had and told him he didn't have the license.  Above all, be respectful and not fight with the police officer.

The way the kid was acting, what else could the kid be hiding?  Drugs?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



On the top of his head.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> The brat did not get killed b/c he didn't have his paperwork.
> He got killed b/c he attacked a cop.
> And you fucking well know it.
> Typical LIB dummy non-logic.



The desire for an authoritarian police state is a leftist position.

I assume you are backing Comrade Bernie Sanders.

The kid got killed because an out of control cop was able to offer two responses, talk or emptying a mag in someone. The cop has no ability to contain or control another person and jumps directly to deadly force with no other measure taken.

Sorry, a competent person would have smacked the kid with a nightstick, not killed him.

The REAL reason that the cop killed him is that departments would rather deal with killings by cops than with charges of brutality. If the cop hit the kid, he would be in trouble for police brutality, so better to just kill the kid.

In a rational world, that is fucked up thinking.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


you must be twins!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Plaintiff: do you know what a Tonfa, or T-Baton is? You should, since your carry one.

Frost: Uh yeah, I know what it is.

Plaintiff: Do you know how to use it?

Frost: Yeah, I can fuck people up good with it.

Plaintiff: Yet you never attempted to subdue Guilford with the baton, why not?

Frost: We get in trouble if we hit suspects.

Plaintiff: But not if you shoot them to death?

Frost: Uh, well no - we are not disciplined for killing people, only if we hit them. Dead people can't file brutality charges, so we make sure they are dead.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > What city? Most cities who do that do it because of gas expenses and a budget that can't replace cars as quickly as police work goes through them.
> ...



Yep. Fucking Pigs should be driving a Prius right?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You don't use a damn baton when someone is trying to get a gun.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> False the circumstances in which a cop asks for your ID are for all practical purposes the same.
> Unhinged's answer was out of context to the subject therefore a dodge.



Your dream is a society where those walking the streets are stopped with a demand of  "PAPERS."

I still cling to a free and civil society - few of us left who do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

Jackson said:


> What is the charge when the driver fails to comply with the orders of the police officer?



Apparently they are not charged, but shot to death.



> What is the charge when the driver attacks to police officer?
> What could have been done to de-escalate the situation?



Frost is far bigger, far stronger, and supposedly trained - maybe subdue rather than kill. Police don't do that anymore. 



> The kid could have handed over what documents he had and told him he didn't have the license.  Above all, be respectful and not fight with the police officer.
> 
> The way the kid was acting, what else could the kid be hiding?  Drugs?



That's nice. The jump from an infraction to killing SHOULD be a huge one - but it isn't - cops kill at the drop of the hat. It is the FIRST response, not the last refuge.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > The brat did not get killed b/c he didn't have his paperwork.
> ...


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > The brat did not get killed b/c he didn't have his paperwork.
> ...


You're the one living in your own fucked up world.
THINK!!!!!!!
 What would a PD rather have? A civil lawsuit involving the killing of someone by a cop or a civil lawsuit involving a cop smacking someone with a police baton?
 Dear God you're a fucking dummy!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > False the circumstances in which a cop asks for your ID are for all practical purposes the same.
> ...


besides being absolutely wrong , it's the very worst kind of melodrama.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > What is the charge when the driver fails to comply with the orders of the police officer?
> ...


Cops don't kill at the drop of a hat, but they do shoot when being attacked.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > False the circumstances in which a cop asks for your ID are for all practical purposes the same.
> ...



Free and civil society. Think about that.

Free. Meaning no laws or very few laws.
Civil. Meaning everyone is polite and respectful and life occurs peacefully and smoothly with little conflict.

Free and civil depends on humans to naturally be civil. To naturally choose to be nice and fair and peaceful and considerate of each other.

Which as we know....is NOT human nature.


You can have free.
You can have civil.

It's hard to have a lot of both.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > What is the charge when the driver fails to comply with the orders of the police officer?
> ...


You're an asshole!
You are the reason fucking brats, losers, thugs and scum bag criminals are getting shot. They read your anti cop anti respect for any authority and they end up in the fucking grave.
Keep it up asshole. Sincerely. Keep it up. You're ironically helping civilized decent normal people get rid of  fucking scum lifelong losers like you.
Don't forget your old lady has to get to the welfare office by four.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



How about you stick to the topic?  You only make yourself look stupid, you know.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Go get therapy for your sick self.  YOU are certainly not civilized or decent.  Hope you keep that big gross mouth shut if you ever get pulled over.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



WHAT is the OP?  Do you know what you are talking about?  I made a suggestion.  If you are angry about my suggestion . . . I think that you have some unresolved issues.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What I would do is completely irrelevant.  What is your point here?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



"Why is the mental institutions can't figure it out?"  

Good grief.  There is no cure for mental illness.  Only treatment.  Some people do not take their treatment.  Some people abuse their drugs or street drugs.  Some people are like the people who post on these threads.  Completely illogical, insane and unreasonable.  I mean, have you been reading danny's posts?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I am saying plenty.  Two officers per car, better training.  Even the police officials agree that officers need more training, as my link showed.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Read my link that I posted earlier.  There were suggestions of continuing training programs even after a person becomes a LEO.  Training to deal with people, kind of like a "bedside manner" that doctors learn in school.  You learn how to deal with certain individuals who may be difficult and learn how to keep them calm instead of escalating it into a "fight or flight" situation.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Two officers per car , that takes funding , you know the stuff republicans hate!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > The brat did not get killed b/c he didn't have his paperwork.
> ...



The only thing I disagree with is your second to last paragraph.  I think officers are legitimately frightened for their lives oftentimes, and that having a partner would help ease that fear.  Who would want to approach a vehicle with 4 or 5 men (possibly criminals) in it alone?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm not a republican, nor am I a liberal.  If the state or feds are spending our tax money on something worthwhile, I don't have a problem with it.  I think police and citizen safety is a worthwhile cause.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I've pulled over a thousand dirty foul mouth ***** like you pock face.
 You all stunk like dirty underwear and chewing gum and some strangers spunk.
Not a fucking lucid thought among you. Dirty hair. Dirty drunk stoned bitches. The first thing you all did when you sobered/straightened up in jail was to  beg for a free ride home to your government paid shithole motel room. (Thanks mom for allowing me to have a 'free spirit' growing up)
Every day the staff had to powerwash what you and yours left behind in the holding cells.
Go sit on a fucking cheap wine bottle.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Holy smokes, you are nuttier than squirrel poop.  Calm yourself the hell down spaz.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Are you claiming that you were a LEO.  Holy smokes!  This just proves that YES, officers need to be trained and have regular psychological assessments because this guy is an absolute mess.  *SMH*


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



I think you need some psychiatric help, seriously.  I mean, if you can't keep your cool arguing with a woman who you don't even know on the internet, and you claim you were a COP, then you are giving the cops a REALLY bad name and should probably just shut your mouth.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So the lawsuit is basically gonna say.....
> ...


well they have the video.  I guess we'll wait and see right?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > The brat did not get killed b/c he didn't have his paperwork.
> ...


well perhaps you should go outside in the real world once in a while!! So you're ok with an unlicensed driver driving at night?  Keep them by your house ok?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > False the circumstances in which a cop asks for your ID are for all practical purposes the same.
> ...


and off to right field we go.  What the hell is that, take a leap at all dude?  funny stuff, I tell you what, you name a state, a city, a town that allows someone to drive a vehicle without a license?  Oki-doki?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > What is the charge when the driver fails to comply with the orders of the police officer?
> ...


you have no idea how big the kid is, it is night and the inside of the car is dark friend.  Being an ass isn't going to change the way society sees criminals, why can't folks like you discuss rationally rather than jump into a tank of gas and light a match?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No descent normal woman would come within ten feet of you.
The best part is you know it.
Permanent Ignore. You can run up your posts in 15 months to 34000 being a loser with others here.
Thank God I never have to smell your period stink combined with chewing gum and spunk ever again.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



What are you talking about?  You are just . . . crazy.  Seriously.  You should go and read your own posts and see how very little self control you display.  

You are getting all upset and out of control.  Is this how you would behave if you were pulled over by the police?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Buddy, come on.  You don't even know me.  Chill.  Please.  You are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I do, answers to the questions I asked you.  Why are you avoiding them?  got something to hide do ya? Still haven't stated how to pay for two cops in a car, haven't answer how two cops are better than one, never provided one study that confirms your train of thought would work.  So right now you are a big 'O' (oh) for


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Why do you keep making accusations?  Why don't you all calm down and try to have a reasonable and logical discussion instead of just insulting people that you disagree with?  This behavior makes YOU look like the "thug."


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


they don't let them have guns, why do you think they should drive cars?  And do you have an answer for the infinite number of scenarios to manage yet?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


You're a cop and you approach a vehicle at night and the first thing that happens is the occupant starts with a non compliant belligerent attitude. Does he have a gun by his side?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


you have nothing.  NOTHING.  I already explained it to you.  you haven't given one answer to how to achieve what you proposed.  If it isn't doable, then it is worthless.  My dog might as well take a crap on the paper you put it on.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Why would I "hide?"  Are you for real?   

Now, I posted many links in this thread for you to read.  Did you read any of them?  My links show that indeed some communities have two officers per car.  The money wasted on law suits that would be saved could help pay.  No?  Right now, it seems that police departments throughout the US are being sued on a pretty regular basis for what are considered "unlawful" shootings.  Now, two officers per car would cut down on that.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


she knows that answer because she is she.  And she says so so it is.  Nothing about any civilized answer to the OP.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



But you don't know if it is doable or not.  Lol.  You just don't like it for some reason.  I don't know why.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Would you like me to put up the personal insults and threats YOU have made in this thread?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


BASED OFF OF WHAT?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but you really have not "explained" anything.  You've insulted me and told me that I'm wrong.  That's about all.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



???  Okay.  What is your issue now?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sure I do, it isn't being done and the police have already stated why it isn't done.  Not enough cars to answer 911 calls,  so your answer is to let someone else die that may be a very respectable important piece of society maybe someone who saves you one day, and you're willing to let that person die to have two cops doing nothing all night in a car.  Yeah you got it together don't ya?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Money wasted on lawsuits that may never even occur?

You're assuming that unless you have two officers in a car you will be sued and you won't be sued if there is at least two officers. 

It's an assumption that is based purely on an opinion.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That wasn't a paper.  It was a link to an article based upon a meeting between officials about police training and how they can improve upon it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No.  Lol.  That is not what I'm assuming at all.  I'm saying that having two officers per car would increase safety and therefore, in some instances, there would be no need for them to shoot a suspect.  Two fully grown men could easily physically restrain a suspect, rather than just one.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but you are the one being belligerent.  I floated out some ideas to help keep our officers and our citizens safer, and you just don't like it for some reason.  You haven't said why.  You haven't come up with an argument of how this would not work.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



What questions do you have?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


AND I HAVE ANSWERED THIS MULTIPLE TIMES.  How are you going to pay for two cops per car? How are you going to get enough cops to respond to 911 calls?  How are you going to train an infinite number of scenarios.  YOU'VE ANSWERED NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Well then, I would say we need to spend more money on our police.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


and you've ignored every reply.  So as stated by more than just me, they are unrealistic.  Now, what else is there?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Give them what they need.  That's my answer.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Actually, I have not ignored them at all.  I think I've addressed all of your concerns.  Now, what is your solution?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


and more belligerent behavior, see this is typical lib shite.  You're useless as a debater, it's your way or the highway mentality.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


give who what?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You said it would also save money wasted on lawsuits, in several posts.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



What are you so angry about?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


there isn't one because you have never stated what the problem is you're trying to solve.  What is the problem statement?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yes, if there were less "police brutality" cases, then money would be saved, most definitely.  Court costs are very expensive.  We pay for those too, you know?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


so which post of yours has the answers?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Shootings of police and citizens of course.  I think I did state that.  Lol.  Having 2 officers per car would more than likely cut back on those incidents.  The police would have backup immediately available instead of having to wait.  An extra pair of hands and eyes as well.  Couldn't hurt, that's for sure.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


me angry?  ha, I'm not the one responding to everyone!  seems it is you with the chip on your shoulder dude!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



This is funny.  I have answered your questions.  You are the one not answering my question.  What is YOUR solution since you seem to hate mine so much.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


based on what for the hundredth time, where's your study to make that statement?  dude you're just a knee slappin fool.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Am I not supposed to respond to people's posts that are addressed to me on a message board?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh sure I answered them, i told you every solution is invalid without a study.  So the ball is back in your court.  And to that you never stated how to fund two cops in a car.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I think maybe you need a nappy or something.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


why not discuss reasonably and debate?  You've been told why your ideas won't work.  yet you keep posting them like no one answered you. That's belligerent friend.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I disagree.  If we can send billions of dollars to foreign countries every year, I'm sure we can equip our police with what they need to do their jobs to the BEST of their abilities.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



IF?

Lets see some evidence that supports your claim.

Show us how having more than one cop in a patrol car reduces police brutality claims thereby reducing lawsuits.

All you do is talk. Start supporting your claims with actual evidence.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


seems you've been on one all day


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I have been reasonable.  It's you who isn't being reasonable, sorry to say.  Now, if we can afford to send billions of dollars to other countries, we can certainly afford to equip our police with everything they need to do their jobs effectively with minimal civilian casualties.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


based off of what?  I asked you for a problem statement and still haven't seen one.  Go ask the people in chicago about the need for one cop vs, two.  They'd like to get one.  And yet here you are discussing nonsense.

What's the problem statement?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Most likely? But not certain. In other words, just a guess.

Lets raise taxes and put two cops in every car 'cause it might help.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Well, for one thing, there would be two officers to restrain a suspect instead of just one.  Instead of having to beat, tase or shoot a suspect, it would be much easier for them to restrain someone without having to resort to those things.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Federal money is not what funds local police so, can't have that.  It would be the same as bringing in the national and federal armies.  Doh!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm sure it would help.  How wouldn't it?  Why does it make you so angry?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Well, maybe we should rethink the way we do things.  Saving lives is worth it.  I never claimed to have ALL the answers.  This is my suggestion, and so far, I have seen really nothing major that would make me think it wouldn't work to help save lives of officers as well as citizens.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


and BTW, there are now no longer enough cops to answer the 911 calls so people die?  it won't work, can't work will never work.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Again, do you have a study that supports that two cops can quietly restrain one suspect?  Just one study


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



How wouldn't it help?  Two people are better than one.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Why would you doubt that?  It is common sense that two men are going to be able to handle a person better than one man???  Hello?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> dude he's one of you !



I think dannyboy is a leftist like you.

He seems to love totalitarianism.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Seriously, I don't what you people are getting so worked up over.  You people have some serious problems, I think.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


sure you think you do, you won't let go ideas you've been told already won't work, why they won't work and yet you keep posting them.  over and over and over, like maybe if you post it once more everyone will agree.  That isn't a very bright path to take.  And proven to be useless.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > dude he's one of you !
> ...



I think he's just batshit crazy.  Lol.  Probably posting from the local mental institution on his recreation time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So 3 weeks of training and they're on the road? Where is this? Thats absurdly irresponsible. But then again...liberals would do it in the name of diversity.



Yeah, I mean a cop so poorly trained would probably shoot kids during traffic stops....


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Seriously, I don't what you people are getting so worked up over.  You people have some serious problems, I think.


ahem, maybe ....... wait for it.....YOU!!!!!!

17 year old brat sponsored by ChrisL.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Look, you don't KNOW that they would not work, do you?  So YOU tell me my idea won't work, and I'm just supposed to say, "oh, okay, Mister from the internet."  Lol.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So 3 weeks of training and they're on the road? Where is this? Thats absurdly irresponsible. But then again...liberals would do it in the name of diversity.
> ...


could join a gang and shoot babies in the street.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, I don't what you people are getting so worked up over.  You people have some serious problems, I think.
> ...



So you are all worked up about me?  Interesting.    And here, I'm not even TRYING to troll you.  Lol.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


sure I do because you haven't given what it is you're trying to fix.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, I don't what you people are getting so worked up over.  You people have some serious problems, I think.
> ...



This makes very little sense BTW.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


nope, you're just being a big ole baby on an internet forum.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



???  I haven't given what it is I'm trying to fix?  Police and citizen shootings/deaths.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> do you have a point?



The OC is general is a little more upscale. We contract with the sheriffs, and they are always two man patrols.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I don't think so.  I'm not the one using my caps and yelling.  I'm cool, calm and collected.    I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Yep. Fucking Pigs should be driving a Prius right?



No problem wit Chargers, but the claim that they can't afford cars is a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You don't use a damn baton when someone is trying to get a gun.



Zero evidence the kid was going for the cops gun, pure fantasy on your part.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Fucking Pigs should be driving a Prius right?
> ...



If they can't then they should get more funding.  Lives are worth it.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

All I know is after replying to this thread, yikes!  People are freaking batshit crazy and angry and have some serious problems.  Lol.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Free and civil society. Think about that.
> 
> Free. Meaning no laws or very few laws.
> Civil. Meaning everyone is polite and respectful and life occurs peacefully and smoothly with little conflict.
> ...



Bucs, you would have loved 12th Century Romania. Feudal lords had gangs of thugs who beat and killed anyone who failed to drop to their knees.

We used to be a civilized nation. Now we return to the dark ages.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Can you in your worst nightmare imagine being married to this bitch?
She LOVES getting into 'circular' arguments that never fucking end.
Fucking mental case.
 Imagine what a joy she would be in person.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> You're an asshole!
> You are the reason fucking brats, losers, thugs and scum bag criminals are getting shot. They read your anti cop anti respect for any authority and they end up in the fucking grave.
> Keep it up asshole. Sincerely. Keep it up. You're ironically helping civilized decent normal people get rid of  fucking scum lifelong losers like you.
> Don't forget your old lady has to get to the welfare office by four.



Yes Comrade, GLORIOUS peoples police must be have rights to kill running dog CAPITALIST PIGS with their decadent talk of freedom and rights for any or no reason.

Jackbooted thugs killing without restraint. Do you have a poster of Pol Pot on your bedroom ceiling?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > dude he's one of you !
> ...


Again false you two are a match made in regressiveville aka the gop it's the last refuge for nut jobs and the ignorant


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Dude, therapy.  Get some.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If they can't then they should get more funding.  Lives are worth it.



With fleet sales, the car is probably about $25K. That's a couple month retirement costs for our fat and pampered government workers. Cost of the cars is not a factor in deciding how many cops are in a patrol car.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You need to have a fucking shower bitch.
You are drop dead fucking nuts.
You need to change the pony bitch!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Can you in your worst nightmare imagine being married to this bitch?
> She LOVES getting into 'circular' arguments that never fucking end.
> Fucking mental case.
> Imagine what a joy she would be in person.



Out of curiosity, do you use meth?

You have no self-control and cannot discuss without becoming an emotional little bitch. Is it that you are so jacked up on crank that you can't control yourself?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If they can't then they should get more funding.  Lives are worth it.
> ...



Well, TBH, I have no idea of the costs of such things that the police department has to spend.  I just think that it is definitely worth it.  Four eyes and four hands are always going to better than just two, IMO.  I guess that makes some people VERY upset for some reason.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I just replied to your comment "That's a good point. Should women officers be patrolling alone?"

My point is that a small woman cop should be able to arrest a 300 pound man.  The man's size shouldn't make him feel like he is above the law.  Do what the officer says.  PERIOD.  I'm not arguing with you.  I'm just making a comment.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Look, in some scenarios you would be right, but what you are failing to understand is the need for officers to resort to force to gain compliance is not as great a need as you want to believe. Most police interactions are positive, peaceful and doesn't warrant the presence of two cops or use of force. So on the off chance that two police officers would be needed we are going to forgo patrols in other areas leaving them unprotected and having longer to wait for a response when an officer is needed. It doesn't make practical sense.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a point?
> ...


Bullshit I grew up in the OC
The upscale is a facade there is as much domestic violence there as there is in LA and just as many gangs .
False they don't always it's more like one in 3 vehicles has two officers.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Lol.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Again false you two are a match made in regressiveville aka the gop it's the last refuge for nut jobs and the ignorant



I don't know duhs, looks like you and he are butt buddies, swapping spit and cooing over the dream of Cosacks roaming the streets demanding "papers please."

dannyboys is a Stalinist thug, just like you!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What makes you so sure? You have nothing but opinion to go on. We are all just supposed to go with your opinion and agree to pay higher taxes? Don't flatter yourself, you could never make me angry.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Free and civil society. Think about that.
> ...


That was all of Europe and even here till the end of the 19th century. 
Falsifying history much.?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Well, not if we invested more money into the police departments to provide them with whatever it is they need to be safer.  If it's not needed, like it wouldn't be in MY particular area (I live in a very low crime area), then whatever, but if they are patrolling gang neighborhoods and stuff like that, then perhaps it is needed.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



When isn't four eyes and four hands better than two eyes and two hands.  If you were a cop, would you rather be alone or have a partner?  I would rather have a partner to back me up if need be.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Again false you two are a match made in regressiveville aka the gop it's the last refuge for nut jobs and the ignorant
> ...


Only when you're mastubating!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Who cares about that stuff!!  This is an important discussion!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



But, people don't cooperate, especially if they actually ARE a criminal.  That's the problem.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Still nothing to show huh?


This White Man Was Literally Beating Up Two Police Officers, But What Happens Next Is Astonishing - Atlanta Blackstar


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Bullshit I grew up in the OC
> The upscale is a facade there is as much domestic violence there as there is in LA and just as many gangs .
> False they don't always it's more like one in 3 vehicles has two officers.



There are parts of Santa Ana, Stanton, and other areas that are pretty bad.

In Yorba Linda, the contract with the Sheriffs stipulates 2 officers in the cars. You see duhs, these things are up to each city. While your Stalinist buddy dannyboys dreams of federal troops bashing people with rifle butts for not bowing to a picture of Emperor Barack, but in the real world, police are hired by each city and follow the rules set forth by those cities.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Then they deserve to get shot.  Once I saw the story they ran on This Week with George Stephanopolis, I realized that it is not fair for citizens to get aggressive with cops.  We need to retrain the cops yes to be better at defusing situations but we also need to retrain the public. 

Fuck that, "I know my rights" crap.  If you do, then tell it to the judge.  But if one of our boys in blue says you are under arrest, you better put your hands behind your back.  And if you fight after you get a taser in the ass, I say the cop should be able to shoot you dead.  I don't think society will miss any of the people who get in trouble and resist arrest.  Maybe their deaths will be a lesson to other stupid people.  

Here is the piece:  Washington DC Police Look for Ways to Connect With City Youth


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Of course you would because you do not have the courage it takes to be an officer. You would be a terrible officer and you would fold at the first sign of conflict.

I wouldn't be a cop if I thought that I couldn't do my job without someone's help.

Yes and eight eyes are better than four. so what? It will not stop an irrational person from behaving irrationally.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Would you call for back up?  PUSSY!  Then I guess you can't do your job.

You know who should have called for back up?

GRAPHIC: SC cop fatally shoots man as he's running away | Daily Mail Online


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


It's no more important than any other discussion on this subject the only difference is the subject of this thread was white .


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Depends on the situation. For a simple traffic stop no, for a felony traffic stop yes. There are procedures for when back-up is required.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit I grew up in the OC
> ...


Yorba Linda is no safer than Santa Ana. 
The rest of your post is the usual mix of delusion and distortion you are infamous for.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Cops can be and are just as irrational as everyone else, however the cop in this case was not.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There are irrational individuals in all walks of life. Out of the millions of police interactions every day, there may be a very small fraction that overstep.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> well perhaps you should go outside in the real world once in a while!! So you're ok with an unlicensed driver driving at night?  Keep them by your house ok?



The kid was a licensed driver. He simply didn't have his license with him. That is a minor infraction, not to shoot someone over.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> and off to right field we go.  What the hell is that, take a leap at all dude?  funny stuff, I tell you what, you name a state, a city, a town that allows someone to drive a vehicle without a license?  Oki-doki?



Measured response.

You don't kill because someone didn't pick up their wallet.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


that would be is .


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well perhaps you should go outside in the real world once in a while!! So you're ok with an unlicensed driver driving at night?  Keep them by your house ok?
> ...


that's not what got him shot. why are  trying to obscure what did?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Then they deserve to get shot.



Of course they do.

Probably turn out he was a Republican, and Republicans should be shot on sight!



> Once I saw the story they ran on This Week with George Stephanopolis, I realized that it is not fair for citizens to get aggressive with cops.  We need to retrain the cops yes to be better at defusing situations but we also need to retrain the public.
> 
> Fuck that, "I know my rights" crap.  If you do, then tell it to the judge.  But if one of our boys in blue says you are under arrest, you better put your hands behind your back.  And if you fight after you get a taser in the ass, I say the cop should be able to shoot you dead.  I don't think society will miss any of the people who get in trouble and resist arrest.  Maybe their deaths will be a lesson to other stupid people.
> 
> Here is the piece:  Washington DC Police Look for Ways to Connect With City Youth



Yeah, bourgeoisie concepts like "civil rights' have no place is the GLORIOUS PEOPLES STATE. 

Obey - or be shot dead - the new DNC motto!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


again federal dollars don't pay local cops.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That would require knowing about every incident that occurs daily. Information that you nor I posses. So a definite "is" cannot be attributed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Yorba Linda is no safer than Santa Ana.





Off your meds again?



> The rest of your post is the usual mix of delusion and distortion you are infamous for.



You're too emotionally attached to me to respond in a rational way.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Free and civil society. Think about that.
> ...


another dive into the tank of gas I see.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Can you in your worst nightmare imagine being married to this bitch?
> ...


funny I was thinking the same thing about you!  Holy crap talk about walking around in a field someplace, dude I don't think russia would want your nasty.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> funny I was thinking the same thing about you!  Holy crap talk about walking around in a field someplace, dude I don't think russia would want your nasty.



I'm not trying to recreate Stalinist Russia.

I leave that to you folks.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


but you aren't a cop so it is irrelevant.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > funny I was thinking the same thing about you!  Holy crap talk about walking around in a field someplace, dude I don't think russia would want your nasty.
> ...


haven't seen anybody but you discussing stalin, so it is you who is obsessed with the man. Like I said, I'm fairly confident that russia don't want him anymore


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> but you aren't a cop so it is irrelevant.



If she were a cop, and you disagreed with her, it would be okay for her to kill you, right?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well perhaps you should go outside in the real world once in a while!! So you're ok with an unlicensed driver driving at night?  Keep them by your house ok?
> ...


so how does the cop or I know that if he doesn't carry it?  Please explain.  And your diatribe into papers, I asked you to post a city or town that allows drivers without a license.  Got it yet?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > but you aren't a cop so it is irrelevant.
> ...


she would never be a cop, they'd probably kill her before she got out of training trying to control everyone.  LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> haven't seen anybody but you discussing stalin, so it is you who is obsessed with the man. Like I said, I'm fairly confident that russia don't want him anymore



A police state where shoot first and ask questions never is the methods used under Stalin.

Isn't that what you  and dannyboys are advocating?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > haven't seen anybody but you discussing stalin, so it is you who is obsessed with the man. Like I said, I'm fairly confident that russia don't want him anymore
> ...


well again, you're the only one talking about that.  This Op isn't about that happening.  So feel free to post up where that was ever noted in this entire thread except by you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> so how does the cop or I know that if he doesn't carry it?  Please explain.  And your diatribe into papers, I asked you to post a city or town that allows drivers without a license.  Got it yet?



The cop has a computer in his car that told him everything about the vehicle and the driver before he ever pulled him over.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


well that is about as vague as trying to swat a fly in the middle of the desert.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > haven't seen anybody but you discussing stalin, so it is you who is obsessed with the man. Like I said, I'm fairly confident that russia don't want him anymore
> ...



Where is that happening??


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > so how does the cop or I know that if he doesn't carry it?  Please explain.  And your diatribe into papers, I asked you to post a city or town that allows drivers without a license.  Got it yet?
> ...


what if the car was his fathers, or his mothers, how the hell would he know who the kid is.  You're really out there.  Middle of the night how does he know if the kid didn't steal the vehicle.  Many variables come into play and put into play because of the 17 year old.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Where is that happening??



Eaton County, Michigan.

You were defending it.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > so how does the cop or I know that if he doesn't carry it?  Please explain.  And your diatribe into papers, I asked you to post a city or town that allows drivers without a license.  Got it yet?
> ...



WHOA he did? Tell me about these computers that can read the identity of a person inside a car....with no other way of identifying them?

I know the ones where you can type the license tag in and it says who OWNS the car. They can even put in drivers license numbers for people...who give you a drivers license.

But a computer that can read who an unidentified occupant in a car is without any other form of identification?  Thats amazing. When did those get invented???


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is that happening??
> ...


show the article that stated that happened.  Let's see the video too.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is that happening??
> ...



Show me the incidents where cops in Eaton, MI have shot someone immediately upon contact without so much as asking one question? You said cops "shoot first, ask questions never".

I saw a cop ask several questions and give lawful orders first...attempt a lawful arrest...get attacked...then shoot.  Obviously not in the order you described.

So....give me examples of Eaton officers "shooting first, asking questions never"???


----------



## jc456 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


well shit, the cop didn't even need to get out of the car.  he could have telepathically sent the ticket for flashing the lights, that new super intelligent shit that's been available for years.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yorba Linda is no safer than Santa Ana.
> ...


translation: I just got my ass handed to me and am punching at shadows.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yeah I know. Wow. I wasn't aware of these super computers. Do they work outside of cars too?? Can they tell you who every person is without an ID?? Amazing. Hell....let's donate them to bouncers at bars. They could eliminate fake IDs  forever!!!


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Dude go get some help. I always wonder what kind of human being are you. Are you on meth, alcoholic, no friends, a loner, no neighbors, live in a trailer, miserable, no job, on welfare or poor bastard? That you have to vent your anger on the Internet every time someone who disagree with you. I know you have kids that has not beaten up their mother as you previously mentioned. What kind of kids they are when witnessing a father with bad and asshole attitude. Maybe your parents did not raised you properly or maybe a feral child. 
You constantly attacked, insult and ambushed people with your bombastic foul language without impunity. We are all free to disagree but when you start making insults and threats over some little disagreement WE must assume that you need psychiatric help. God Bless You.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

jc456 said:


> what if the car was his fathers, or his mothers,



What if it was?



> how the hell would he know who the kid is.



He ran the kids name, he knew exactly who he was dealing with, a white church kid.



> You're really out there.  Middle of the night how does he know if the kid didn't steal the vehicle.  Many variables come into play and put into play because of the 17 year old.



The vehicle was not reported stolen and was registered to the family name.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 20, 2015)

My apology saintmichael.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WHOA he did? Tell me about these computers that can read the identity of a person inside a car....with no other way of identifying them?
> 
> I know the ones where you can type the license tag in and it says who OWNS the car. They can even put in drivers license numbers for people...who give you a drivers license.
> 
> But a computer that can read who an unidentified occupant in a car is without any other form of identification?  Thats amazing. When did those get invented???



It says a lot more than that. He punched in Guilford's name and it told him if there were wants or warrant (there were not), gave a picture and description, gave status of driving record, etc.

Look, you think a cop should be able to shoot anyone in the face anytime they feel like it. We've been through this before. You view America as recreation of Auschwitz with the police as camp guards.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > what if the car was his fathers, or his mothers,
> ...



What if he lied about his name???

Officer: "License please".
Driver: "No pig. I ain't giving it."
Officer: "What's your name then?"
Driver: "My name is John Smith. From 10 Main Street. You cannot have my ID."

Officer: "Ok. I believe you. I'll write you a ticket now."

Driver: silently thinking....( Im Jim Willis of 12 Main Street......my asshole neighbor John is gonna get arrested for not showing up to court for this ticket baha!!!)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> translation: I just got my ass handed to me and am punching at shadows.



Yeah, saying Watts is just as safe as Beverly Hills is "handing me my ass!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Yeah I know. Wow. I wasn't aware of these super computers. Do they work outside of cars too?? Can they tell you who every person is without an ID?? Amazing. Hell....let's donate them to bouncers at bars. They could eliminate fake IDs  forever!!!



Funny, any decent cell phone can do this, are you claiming police car computers can't? 

Of course THIS says they do everything I said, and a hell of a lot more...

How Police Cars Work


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> What if he lied about his name???
> 
> Officer: "License please".
> Driver: "No pig. I ain't giving it."
> ...



A DMV photo pops up on screen, so anyone with half a brain could figure it out.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > translation: I just got my ass handed to me and am punching at shadows.
> ...


False comparison.  Here's your ass mister.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 20, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Only to one of our resident retards who can't comprehend with their middle school education that National Socialists and White Supremacists DO NOT go hand in in hand. I am NOT a National Socialist I am a Creator look it up moron. White Supremacist ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Preacher (Oct 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


you mad bro.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Cry baby .
It's a little late in the game to get the red ass. 
Any thing you have to say about authoritarianism is meaningless .
It's obvious why.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2015)

Odium said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You have yelled, cussed and called LE names,.  Now aren't you proud.  Who are you going to call when you need help?  I know.  You are so powerful that you would never need legitimate help, right.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2015)

Odium said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You know what "odium" means don't you?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2015)

A poster on this thread insists all would be well if there were two police officers in each car.   One to help out the other.  Not only is it financially impossible in most places, it makes for great targets.  Stories where two police officers are murdered in the act of being on the job in one car:


Two police officers injured after squad car struck by suspect who was driving while intoxicated

Las Vegas police officer shot in 'ambush-style' attack

2014 killings of NYPD officers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Blotter: Man charged with battering two police officers in La Grange

2 Officers, Person Injured in Squad Car Crash

[UPDATED] Two Police Officers Fatally Shot In Squad Car In Bed-Stuy

Police arrest Missouri man, 20, in shooting of two officers in Ferguson

Two police officers shot, seriously injured in Ferguson ‘ambush’

Two police officers shot in Ferguson in ‘ambush’ following protests

Ferguson: Man admits to shooting, police say - CNN.com

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/16/u...f-2-officers-in-ferguson-police-say.html?_r=0

http://www.motherjones.com/politics...g-ferguson-protest-after-police-chief-resigns


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > What if he lied about his name???
> ...



Sometimes. Sometimes not. Sometimes DMV online is down. Sometimes the photo doesn't look quite like the actual person (age, weight, change in facial hair). Sometimes people have the same name. 

THAT IS why we have the law that says you must produce your license when pulled over.

So the new rule you want is a cop pulls someone over...and the driver is not obligated to give his license??


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



No...he's just lying. He talks like that. But in a cops presence...he probably snaps to attention and salutes.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The fucking rag head soon to be joining ISIL 'Clock Boy' invented it.
'Bonobo' has one on order.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Uh huh.  It's like the goth kids and vampire kids. The goths and vamps insist there is a HUGE difference between them. The rest of us don't give a shit.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > What if he lied about his name???
> ...


You can't drive without a license. This isn't complicated.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


About the same time as Bush's hurricane generating machine.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well perhaps you should go outside in the real world once in a while!! So you're ok with an unlicensed driver driving at night?  Keep them by your house ok?
> ...


He wasn't shot for not having a license, dumbass.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I tried explaining this. She's stuck on stupid.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't use a damn baton when someone is trying to get a gun.
> ...


Amazing how you seem to know more about that than those who investigated the incident. Do you wake up mornings and think of ways to look more like an ass?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Local cops aren't paid by the State Department.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > so how does the cop or I know that if he doesn't carry it?  Please explain.  And your diatribe into papers, I asked you to post a city or town that allows drivers without a license.  Got it yet?
> ...



Wrong dumbass, the information gathered by the license plate tells the police everything about the registered owner and nothing about the person operating the vehicle or the occupants.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 21, 2015)

Which cities are the most violent in the US?
Which political party do the vast majority of these city's public officials belong to?
What race are these city officials from the Mayor on down?
What cities have the most 'two LEOs'  patrol cars?
What cities are the poorest?
What cities have the highest incidence of LEO's being shot?
Start by answering these simple questions honestly.
Identifying the main problem must come first if any solution can be found.
Putting two LEO in patrol cars is a stupid idea except in areas where LEO's are often being targeted by negro thugs.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> False comparison.  Here's your ass mister.



Exact comparison.

You are being a fool, yet again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sometimes. Sometimes not. Sometimes DMV online is down. Sometimes the photo doesn't look quite like the actual person (age, weight, change in facial hair). Sometimes people have the same name.
> 
> THAT IS why we have the law that says you must produce your license when pulled over.
> 
> So the new rule you want is a cop pulls someone over...and the driver is not obligated to give his license??



Interesting;

What exactly is on the license?

Oh yeah, the DMV photo...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Wrong dumbass, the information gathered by the license plate tells the police everything about the registered owner and nothing about the person operating the vehicle or the occupants.



Then the cop asks for the name and punches it in.

Come on, you're playing dumb now. It doesn't enhance your position.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Which cities are the most violent in the US?
> Which political party do the vast majority of these city's public officials belong to?
> What race are these city officials from the Mayor on down?
> What cities have the most 'two LEOs'  patrol cars?
> ...



What does any of this have to do with a cop shooting a white kid on his way home from church to death for not producing a drivers license?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You can't drive without a license. This isn't complicated.



And if you forget your wallet on the way to the church to play basketball, then you deserve to die!

I understand.

Seig Heil.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong dumbass, the information gathered by the license plate tells the police everything about the registered owner and nothing about the person operating the vehicle or the occupants.
> ...



I corrected you and I'm playing dumb?

Did the kid tell the officer I don't have my ID but my name is Joe Smith DOB  is.......I live at.....etc. NO the punk kid was not cooperative at all and you know it. You hate cops and I surmise it's because one of them got the best of you at some point in your pathetic life.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Amazing how you seem to know more about that than those who investigated the incident. Do you wake up mornings and think of ways to look more like an ass?



The investigator did not allege that Guilford went for Frost's gun, what are you talking about?

The position seems to be that a cop can kill for any or no reason, and must never be questioned.

I expect this from leftists who desire authoritarian dictatorship, but to see supposed conservatives jump on board is shocking.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 21, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> My argument has been consistent.  Police need better training and two police officers per car would help to cut down on these incidents.



Funny how these cop groupies/wannabes don't even realize that two-officers per patrol car is pretty much a standard bargaining request for any urban police union in the country where it isn't already standard policy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I corrected you and I'm playing dumb?



Pretending that a cop can't and doesn't punch the name of drivers into the computer during traffic stops is arguing from emotion and indeed playing dumb. Did PuddlyPillowbite hack your account or something?



> Did the kid tell the officer I don't have my ID but my name is Joe Smith DOB  is.......I live at.....etc. NO the punk kid was not cooperative at all and you know it. You hate cops and I surmise it's because one of them got the best of you at some point in your pathetic life.



Oh, no my life is pathetic?

Can't argue the fact so you get emotional?

What amazes me is that you have no sense of proportion at all. Had this kid been arrested, even smacked around, I could understand it. But Frost shot him to death - killed him - there is no justification for such extreme overreaction.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You can't drive without a license. This isn't complicated.
> ...


I bet if I forget my license I don't get shot. Maybe it has nothing to do with the license. 

Critical thinking skills. Buy some, steal some, but good God, get some.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how you seem to know more about that than those who investigated the incident. Do you wake up mornings and think of ways to look more like an ass?
> ...


The investigators didn't factor in the suspect's attack on the cop?  Now you're just lying. Even CNN, dim as they are, watched the video and showed the attack. 

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I bet if I forget my license I don't get shot. Maybe it has nothing to do with the license.
> 
> Critical thinking skills. Buy some, steal some, but good God, get some.



Don't be a liberal for a minute and answer honestly, in Frost's position, do you think you might have come up with a way not to shoot a 17 year old 7 times?

I can think of a dozen off hand.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> The investigators didn't factor in the suspect's attack on the cop?  Now you're just lying. Even CNN, dim as they are, watched the video and showed the attack.
> 
> Stop lying, Leftists!



The leftist, and the one lying is you.

I didn't say they didn't factor in the resistance of the victim, I said that there was nothing about Guilford going for Frost's gun.

You dishonestly changed the premise.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I bet if I forget my license I don't get shot. Maybe it has nothing to do with the license.
> ...



Well....you are Super Cop. So we'd expect you to break out some sweet Steven Segal moves when he was punching you and going for your weapon.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Which cities are the most violent in the US?
> ...


well any day you can correct your post.  until then you're just a troll on a board.  

Is that an electric trolling motor you use?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You can't drive without a license. This isn't complicated.
> ...


Fuck you!
The brat REFUSED to produce ANYTHING!
The brat was shot b/c the brat attacked the cop.
The DA saw ALL the evidence and didn't even charge the cop.
You can put up your stupid deflections/lies all fucking day but they don't change the facts.
You make yourself look like the dummy you are every time you post.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


he wouldn't be in the same state to do what that cop could do.  wimpy butt would turn and scream he shot me for my license over and over and over like a whiny baby


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I bet if I forget my license I don't get shot. Maybe it has nothing to do with the license.
> ...


No you can't. You're nothing but a dilettante idiot flatulating your brainless opinion knowing nothing about police work. The investigators know what they're doing. You don't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Well....you are Super Cop. So we'd expect you to break out some sweet Steven Segal moves when he was punching you and going for your weapon.



No, I'm not a cop, so killing is not my first response to any situation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

jc456 said:


> well any day you can correct your post.  until then you're just a troll on a board.
> 
> Is that an electric trolling motor you use?



So, you've run out of anything rational to say and are into the RDean routine..


Leftists - ya just can't reason with them.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 21, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> No they can't Cowgirl!
> If they could afford to have two LEO's every patrol car they would. They don't b/c they can't!
> Get that through your brain! The ONLY time and place there are two LEO's in a patrol car is for officer safety b/c they are patrolling extremely dangerous neighborhoods.



It's not that the city can't afford it, it's more that good cop groupies like you are not willing to pony up more of their hard-earned money to fund it.  Let's call a spade a spade here, pal....the departments and/or unions would love to have two officers per unit....but YOU are not willing to pay for it.  Fair-weathered friends and supporters, meet em everywhere.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Fuck you!
> The brat REFUSED to produce ANYTHING!
> The brat was shot b/c the brat attacked the cop.
> The DA saw ALL the evidence and didn't even charge the cop.
> ...



A bit early in the day to be that jacked up on crank.

I am a conservative, obviously the only one in this thread. I support the rights of free people to live their lives without begging permission from the state. I support the Constitution and the Bill of Rights - which you obviously oppose. 

I expect government workers to operate inside of rational and reasonable limits. I expect response to be measured and commensurate with the provocation.

I suspect that Sgt. Frost is very much like you, someone with zero control of his temper, who became angry at a smart mouthed and uncooperative teen, so he killed him.

I don't find that okay.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Well....you are Super Cop. So we'd expect you to break out some sweet Steven Segal moves when he was punching you and going for your weapon.
> ...


You're scumbag cop hater.
The hilarious thing is you're always the first pussy to call the cops when you need their help.
I'm guessing you have a criminal record.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you!
> ...


Anyone who physically attacks a LEO has signed their death warrant. That's the law that you claim to support.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well any day you can correct your post.  until then you're just a troll on a board.
> ...


dude, you aren't worth the letters in the box.  If you have no desire to be reasonable, then you're just a troll.  That's what trolls do.  ignore everything and act like an ass.  Yep troll all over that one you are.

how about that license, is it required in all states or not? You still haven't answered that.  Not unexpected though, since again, it is what a troll does.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No you can't.



Sure I can;


night stick
pepper spray
Right uppercut
left backhand
quarter nelson
half nelson
knee to groin
wrist lock
elbow to mid-section
shoulder throw
elbow lock (akido)
choke hold
It's not hard. But Frost had two modes complete surrender by the suspect, of kill them.



> You're nothing but a dilettante idiot flatulating your brainless opinion knowing nothing about police work. The investigators know what they're doing. You don't.



I understand, you can only argue from emotion. Typical lib.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > No they can't Cowgirl!
> ...


dude that's an entirely different subject and a debate for another thread.  Start up a thread and let's discuss who pays for what for why?  Where do you supposed most cops are?  Do the citizens of those districts pay for them?


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 21, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Are you really this ignorant of how governments and their law enforcement are funded...or just trying to weasel your way out of admitting that ChrisL is right about her wish to have two cops per unit...something the departments themselves would love?   Or perhaps you don't want to face your own hypocrisy...pretending to be a cop groupie while at the same time being to cheap to provide them with the training, equipment and manpower they need to do their jobs effectively and safely?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


I asked, where does the money come from?  SPell it out for us genius.  Where?


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 21, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It comes from the pockets of good, cheap-assed, hypocritical tax-payers like you, dumb ass...and the federal printing press.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


so you won't answer the question.  I did expect you wouldn't.  And btw, the feds don't pay for local cops.  you should actually go learn where the funding does come from.  you'd be edumicated then.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Well....you are Super Cop. So we'd expect you to break out some sweet Steven Segal moves when he was punching you and going for your weapon.
> ...


No, you're a fucking moron who thinks killing is the first response of a cop. You're a complete nutbag.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Anyone who physically attacks a LEO has signed their death warrant. That's the law that you claim to support.



I take it you are a cop, and you use meth, right?

For 200 years in this nation, police managed to deal with people and not instantly jump to gunning them down. This mentality of shoot first and never question is one that has arisen in the last decade or two. Cops didn't used to be cowards. If you mouthed off, you would get your ass kicked. But they didn't murder people either. 

Times have changed, and not for the better.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you!
> ...


You're not a conservative.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who physically attacks a LEO has signed their death warrant. That's the law that you claim to support.
> ...


dude, that's just fnnnnflatout wrong.  But hey, what to expect from troll on police related affairs.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, you're a fucking moron who thinks killing is the first response of a cop. You're a complete nutbag.



So, opposing cops shooting people to death for minor offenses makes one a  "moron?"

You democrats and your ad hom. I get it, it's not like you have logic to employ....


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're a fucking moron who thinks killing is the first response of a cop. You're a complete nutbag.
> ...


well again troll, it would if it were a minor offense, but since it isn't this isn't part of the OP, so useless drival.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're a fucking moron who thinks killing is the first response of a cop. You're a complete nutbag.
> ...


You said that a cop's first response to any situation is killing. That makes you a fucking moron.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


he still hasn't provided one link or op ed that backs his statement.  Can you spell troll?  T    r   o   l   l.

This OP doesn't say any such thing and making stuff up is trolling.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You're not a conservative.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Here, to help you understand;

Conservative:






*NOT* a conservative.





Now clearly you support the second roaming our streets, but that doesn't make you a "conservative," Comrade.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a conservative.
> ...


another lib posting selfies.  Funny stuff.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

{
No longer is it unusual to hear about incidents in which police shoot unarmed individuals first and ask questions later. What is unusual is our lack of outrage, the relative disinterest of our elected representatives, the media’s abysmal failure to ask questions and demand answers, and our growing acceptance of the status quo in the United Police States of America—a status quo in which “we the people” are powerless in the face of the heavy-handed tactics employed by the government and its armed agents.

However, as I document in my book _A Government of Wolves: The Emerging American Police State,_ it’s all part of the larger police state continuum. Thus, with each tragic shooting that is shrugged off or covered up, each piece of legislation passed that criminalizes otherwise legal activities, every surveillance drone that takes to the skies, every phone call, email or text that is spied on, and every transaction that is monitored, the government’s stranglehold over our lives grows stronger.

We have been silent about too many things for too long, not the least of which is the deadly tendency on the part of police to resort to lethal force. However, as Martin Luther King Jr. reminded us, “There comes a time when silence is betrayal.”}

The Rutherford Institute :: Welcome to the United Police States of America, Where Police Shoot First & Ask Questions Later


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a conservative.
> ...


So first you say cops kill as a first response to any situation, and now you're saying they are communists.  

You're not a conservative. You don't even meet the basic requirement of not being bat shit crazy.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> {
> No longer is it unusual to hear about incidents in which police shoot unarmed individuals first and ask questions later. What is unusual is our lack of outrage, the relative disinterest of our elected representatives, the media’s abysmal failure to ask questions and demand answers, and our growing acceptance of the status quo in the United Police States of America—a status quo in which “we the people” are powerless in the face of the heavy-handed tactics employed by the government and its armed agents.
> 
> However, as I document in my book _A Government of Wolves: The Emerging American Police State,_ it’s all part of the larger police state continuum. Thus, with each tragic shooting that is shrugged off or covered up, each piece of legislation passed that criminalizes otherwise legal activities, every surveillance drone that takes to the skies, every phone call, email or text that is spied on, and every transaction that is monitored, the government’s stranglehold over our lives grows stronger.
> ...


dude, still don't know what this has to do with the OP.  I stated, I still haven't seen a link or op ed that says the cop shot first ahead of questions.  So you're still just a troll.  you may want to consider a charge to the battery.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > {
> ...



He's a troll. It's the new cop hater phrase. "Shoot first ask questions later". They love it. They can't speak on law enforcement without uttering it. 

Now....when you ask them to provide examples of cops showing up and immediately begin shooting without giving any verbal orders or asking any questions....they kinda ignore you. Because it never happens. 

Cops dont just show up and say "Aw hell....I don't know what the heck is going on here....but fuck it....open fire boys! Wooohooo!!!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> So first you say cops kill as a first response to any situation, and now you're saying they are communists.



No, I said YOU are a Communist seeking a police state where an imprisoned populace never questions the rulers or their armed henchmen.



> You're not a conservative. You don't even meet the basic requirement of not being bat shit crazy.



I assume you demand that all people be disarmed so that they pose no threat to cops? Guns belong only in the hands of those working on behalf of the state, right Comrade?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > He's a troll. It's the new cop hater phrase. "Shoot first ask questions later". They love it. They can't speak on law enforcement without uttering it.
> ...



Um....sure. Yes. If I commit a violation of law...and a cop catches me...and he says "Hand me your ID you're getting a ticket"....then yes...my motto is to obey. 

Either obey the law. Or obey the officer who give me a ticket for not obeying the law.

Yeah. You're right.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > So first you say cops kill as a first response to any situation, and now you're saying they are communists.
> ...



No. You said several times "shoot first ask questions never". Yet you can't provide examples of when a cop has done exactly that.

You can question the laws of your society. We have elections and campaigns and open town hall meetings where you can question the LAW MAKERS. Cops dont make the laws.

And no....we don't support disarming people. That's silly. You should never pull a gun on a cop or try to take one of his weapons. That won't end well.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Um....sure. Yes. If I commit a violation of law...and a cop catches me...and he says "Hand me your ID you're getting a ticket"....then yes...my motto is to obey.
> 
> Either obey the law. Or obey the officer who give me a ticket for not obeying the law.
> 
> Yeah. You're right.



You are a statist thug who thinks government workers are above the masses who must submit to their masters.

North Korea is full of people like you. I ask you lefties this all the time, why not just move? There is already a place that fits what you are trying to create.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Um....sure. Yes. If I commit a violation of law...and a cop catches me...and he says "Hand me your ID you're getting a ticket"....then yes...my motto is to obey.
> ...



Haha now I'm a lefty? Sure.

So you think people should not have to obey laws when they don't feel like it? Hmmm. You sound like a whiny San Francisco liberal at an Occupy rally. Or...a BlackLivesMatter radical.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I corrected you and I'm playing dumb?
> ...



You said,  "The cop has a computer in his car that told him everything about the vehicle *and the driver* *before he ever pulled him over*.".

Which is incorrect.

So now you wish to change what you said because your ass was handed to you.

Yes, you are pathetic.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 21, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Well then, sunshine, dazzle us with your brilliance...if the funding for police does not come from tax dollars, edumicate us.  Come on, moron, this outta be good.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


ah I see what you did there, you tell me which tax dollars genius?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who physically attacks a LEO has signed their death warrant. That's the law that you claim to support.
> ...


Gee it's so neat to have a History Professor on this forum.
You fucking idiot!
Ya two hundred years ago the cops were SOOOOO much more 'civilized'. What's wrong with you?
Two years ago if you attacked a LEO you would have been shot dead!
Same with a hundred years ago. Same with fifty years ago.
Same with twenty years ago. SAME WITH TODAY you fucking idiot!
Or are you referring to what was happening in Romania two hundred years ago?
Fuck wit!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> [
> 
> No. You said several times "shoot first ask questions never". Yet you can't provide examples of when a cop has done exactly that.
> 
> ...



Who is "we" bucs?

You openly called for strict gun control during your few years of far left trolling on this board. 

Look, you are a pampered and entitled government worker feeding at the public trough, who thinks that somehow this makes you superior to the peasants. A cop is just a DMV worker with a gun.

Oh, and cops don't make laws, but often think that they ARE the law. This prick Frost driving with his high beams blinding oncoming traffic and then pulling people over for flashing the rude asshole. He wasn't enforcing the law, the law states that people CAN flash, Frost had the attitude you do, that he alone was law, that people must obey HIM without question. When someone questioned him, he killed him.

You think that's okay, because you think that people are the property of the state to be done with as the state pleases. 

I view the state as the property of the people.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

UNCENSORED2008 keeps saying cops "shoot first ask questions never".

I've asked 3 times now. Show me examples where that happened? Where cops showed up....and without asking questions or giving verbal directives....just started shooting? Preferably ones where they were ABLE to do that before being attacked. Mmmmay? I'll wait. It's gonna take a while to find them.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


again troll, facts already addressed earlier in the thread.  try and keep up.  I told you you should charge your battery.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 21, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I pointed it out the first time moron....yours, mine, ours.  You keep trying to look like you know something, but you are failing miserably...especially considering that I already mentioned my background.  

But here, perhaps it's time I "edumicated" your dumb ass.  Depending on the locality, some portion of income/sales/gross receipts taxes make up a portion of the funding, while usually a share of county/state and federal taxes, either directly or via grants and other goodies, make up the majority of the funding.  In some places levies, bonds and even property taxes may make up a portion.  Bottom line, they are all tax dollars...all coming from you and me as the original source.  

Now if you want to refute that, go for it...but we both know you won't because you can't, so please spare us your lame attempts to look smart with silly word games.  The more you write, the more the opposite becomes apparent.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So much jibberish. But I'll try to respond....

"We" the voters and tax payers. We elect people. And the majority of us are ok with laws and law enforcement. It's a staple of a civil society.

The "cops are just DMV workers with a gun" nonsense haha? You hate cops. No reasoning with you. Guys like you and DontTazeMeBro....the "radical libertarians"....are more useless than radical lefties. You live in a bubble of safety provided by the military and police....and you proclaim how you don't need governemnt. 




As for Frost.....did he kill the driver for flashing his beams?? I swear....I thought I read the story....and I swear I thought the driver attacked the cop just before the shooting. Hmmm.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Gee it's so neat to have a History Professor on this forum.



I'm an economics Professor, never taught history.



> You fucking idiot!
> Ya two hundred years ago the cops were SOOOOO much more 'civilized'. What's wrong with you?
> Two years ago if you attacked a LEO you would have been shot dead!



Really? 

Pennsylvania Mutiny of 1783 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
1788 Doctors' riot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Blood in the Streets: The New York City Draft Riots



> Same with a hundred years ago. Same with fifty years ago.
> Same with twenty years ago. SAME WITH TODAY you fucking idiot!
> Or are you referring to what was happening in Romania two hundred years ago?
> Fuck wit!



The thing is, i was alive 50 years ago and know what it was really like. I take it you are in your early 20's and still know everything?

So, are you a cop?

Do you abuse meth?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...





That's true. Cops are paid by their host government...which is funded through taxes. Which...cops also pay.

So....cops are technically "self employed" haha!!


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Gee it's so neat to have a History Professor on this forum.
> ...



So you must be around 70 years old right? You say you were alive 50 years ago and knew what it was like. To have that kind of awareness of your surrounding society...you'd have to have been at least 15-20 years old 50 years ago. Right?

So....now youre a 70 year old geezer on a message board arguing about how bad cops are?? Hahaha! What a loser! When I'm 70...I sure won't give a fuck about Internet message boards.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So much jibberish. But I'll try to respond....
> 
> "We" the voters and tax payers. We elect people. And the majority of us are ok with laws and law enforcement. It's a staple of a civil society.
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of government workers. Once unionized, and semblance of fairness was evicted. Retire at 50 and leech off of the public for life - yeah that offends me.

The real difference is that I view cops as public servants, and you view them as public masters. You believe the public exists to serve and obey the police.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So much jibberish. But I'll try to respond....
> ...




Haha sure I do whatever.

Now down on your knees and obey you peasant!

Or....are your knees to old to kneel? You are at least 65-70 years old so we gotta be sure you obey in a way that won't hurt.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So you must be around 70 years old right? You say you were alive 50 years ago and knew what it was like.



I know that you're a government worker, but a little math reveals that someone 51 years old was alive 50 years ago. Someone 55 years old knows what it was like.



> To have that kind of awareness of your surrounding society...you'd have to have been at least 15-20 years old 50 years ago. Right?
> 
> So....now youre a 70 year old geezer on a message board arguing about how bad cops are?? Hahaha! What a loser! When I'm 70...I sure won't give a fuck about Internet message boards.



When you are 50, you'll start sucking off the public teet and doing very little. Another government leech.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So much jibberish. But I'll try to respond....
> ...



So I assume you don't like our military and you absolutely despise their retirement at age 38?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So you must be around 70 years old right? You say you were alive 50 years ago and knew what it was like.
> ...



Wait...see...you said "I was alive 50 years ago I know what it was like".  Now you say you are 55? So.....as a 5 year old....you were aware of what police/community relations were like? Damn. You must have had irresponsible parents to let a 5 year old roam the streets so much.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So much jibberish. But I'll try to respond....
> ...



*The real difference is that I view cops as public servants, and you view them as public masters. You believe the public exists to serve and obey the police*

Where do you get that idea from?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

So let's get this right.....UNCENSORED2008 was a 5 year old 50 years ago......waking up and reading his newspaper and sipping coffee....then jumping onto his tricycle and  rolling around town observing all the interactions between 1960s cops and citizens. 

Ok. Got it.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



From his toddler years. He was the most aware and socially engaged 5 year old in human history. He was well aware of public/police dynamics in the 1960s....as a 5 year old. He said so himself. He says he knows what it was like. Guess he rolled gangsta as a toddler to be that deep in the hoods to know so much about policing in the 60s.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Gee it's so neat to have a History Professor on this forum.
> ...


That's enough of you and your


Uncensored2008 said:


> {
> No longer is it unusual to hear about incidents in which police shoot unarmed individuals first and ask questions later. What is unusual is our lack of outrage, the relative disinterest of our elected representatives, the media’s abysmal failure to ask questions and demand answers, and our growing acceptance of the status quo in the United Police States of America—a status quo in which “we the people” are powerless in the face of the heavy-handed tactics employed by the government and its armed agents.
> 
> However, as I document in my book _A Government of Wolves: The Emerging American Police State,_ it’s all part of the larger police state continuum. Thus, with each tragic shooting that is shrugged off or covered up, each piece of legislation passed that criminalizes otherwise legal activities, every surveillance drone that takes to the skies, every phone call, email or text that is spied on, and every transaction that is monitored, the government’s stranglehold over our lives grows stronger.
> ...


Wow! You're really an author of a book. Like WOW!
And your name is John Whitehead. Like WOW again!

Or are you some fucking troll loser who C&Ps other people's
words and pretends they are his own?


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



To be fair...at 5 I was pretty much roaming where I wanted to in one of the ten largest cities in America at the time...was running numbers for the nice old guys in the corner taverns and had the "thrill" of seeing a man I called "uncle" gunned down in cold blood.  Times were different then (concerning the roaming around anyway)...but your point of how aware we were of current events beyond our fishbowls and paygrades is perfectly valid.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 21, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



crickets, as expected.   You're dismissed, junior.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


It's funny that he thinks he's a conservative.  He fails woefully to meet the definition not only because he's bat shit crazy but because real conservatives believe in law and order and when a cop tells you to do something, you do it....and that if you go for the cop's gun, you're going to get ventilated.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yep. He identifies as a "radical libertarian". And those are interesting breeds. They are basically leftist anarchists....who like guns. And it plays a mind fuck on them. They believe in everything the leftist anarchists want....but....they love guns too, so the right wing appeals to them.

So....radical libertarian. Nothing but an anarchist with a gun.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Your credibility is now at zero.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > False comparison.  Here's your ass mister.
> ...


Sure captain delusional!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So I assume you don't like our military and you absolutely despise their retirement at age 38?



The military is needed for national defense, I am a Conservative and take the view of Thomas Jefferson regarding a standing army.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Which cities are the most violent in the US?
> ...


What significance does the kid being "church going" have to the subject?
For all you know he could have been getting a hummer in the pews. 
Would it have changed anything if he was out doing graffiti?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So I assume you don't like our military and you absolutely despise their retirement at age 38?
> ...



But you said you don't like government employees and their nice retirements. Hmmm.

Yes we need a military. Don't we also need police? Or...if a young woman wakes up to hear a rapist kicking in her front door....she should dial 911 and call the Navy?

Dont we need highways? And people to organize and maintain them? Dont we need water and sewer? And facilities, people and resources to keep them functioning?

Let me guess....you're a radical libertarian that believes we should have a federal Army....but no other government. Right?

You skipped over me making fun of you though. You expect us to believe that as a 5 year old....you had a healthy awareness of police interactions with the public and policy regarding it? At 5? You claimed you "knew what it was like back then".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Wait...see...you said "I was alive 50 years ago I know what it was like".  Now you say you are 55?



I don't recall saying that. I was attempting to teach you a bit of simple math, though it looks like reading comprehension and logic would do yo more good.



> So.....as a 5 year old....you were aware of what police/community relations were like? Damn. You must have had irresponsible parents to let a 5 year old roam the streets so much.



Even 5 year olds have a concept of what a society is like.  Ask an American born in Vietnam sometime.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

jc456 said:


> *The real difference is that I view cops as public servants, and you view them as public masters. You believe the public exists to serve and obey the police*
> 
> Where do you get that idea from?



A long history with Bucs.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> What significance does the kid being "church going" have to the subject?



A great deal. We're not talking a gang banger on the corner of La Palma slinging crack outside of Fry's. (you REALLY are a moron, duhs!)



> For all you know he could have been getting a hummer in the pews.
> Would it have changed anything if he was out doing graffiti?



Why would I care? This was not a threat to police or society. This was not Michael Brown strong arm robbing a liquor store.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...see...you said "I was alive 50 years ago I know what it was like".  Now you say you are 55?
> ...



No...you said it. You said "I was alive 50 years ago I know what it was like". And I said you're a loser if you are 70 and still bitching about cops on a message board. 

Then you said no...a 51 or 55 year old was still "alive back then".

So I say......you are either:

A) A 65-70 year old who still birches about cops on message boards (loser haha)

OR

B) THE adult version of the most amazing 1-5 year old toddler in the early 1960s who at that age was well aware of and taking detailed observations of police/public dynamics of the day.


**I'm guessing A.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a conservative.
> ...


 the awful paint by the numbers may have been done by a conservative but Davey Crockett or Daniel BOONE were not .
the guy in the painting is neither one.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > What significance does the kid being "church going" have to the subject?
> ...


false love the guilt by association  shit you are flinging.
the point is he's white so you falsely assume he's an angel.
there are thousands of cases where black teenagers are church going  and get shot.
no racist you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> No...you said it. You said "I was alive 50 years ago I know what it was like". And I said you're a loser if you are 70 and still bitching about cops on a message board.



Yes, but ad hom and stupidity are the net sum of your contribution, so I expected idiocy like that from you.



> Then you said no...a 51 or 55 year old was still "alive back then".
> 
> So I say......you are either:
> 
> ...



Here is the deal, I was alive over 50 years ago, and have watched the transition of cops from men who enforce the law, into the paramilitary thugs who shoot anyone who looks at them sideways, then cry that they "were askarte" of a skinny little 17 year old and HAD TO SHOOT 7 times, after clearing a jam, because they were pissing themselves in fear.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...see...you said "I was alive 50 years ago I know what it was like".  Now you say you are 55?
> ...


That's enough! You're a stupid troll attempting to 'get your lonely empty day in' by making ludicrous circular arguments. Permanent Ignore.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> the awful paint by the numbers my have been done by a conservative but Davey Crockett or Daniel BOONE were not .
> the guy in the painting is neither one.



Right, everyone knows that Fess Parker was Davey Crockett!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> false love the guilt by association  shit you are flinging.
> the point is he's white so you falsely assume he's an angel.
> there are thousands of cases where black teenagers are church going  and get shot.
> no racist you.



What I pointed out is this was not a criminal element or a threat.

Even with you 60 IQ points, seems you should have grasped that...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > the awful paint by the numbers my have been done by a conservative but Davey Crockett or Daniel BOONE were not .
> ...



Actually he played both Boone and Crockett.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > No...you said it. You said "I was alive 50 years ago I know what it was like". And I said you're a loser if you are 70 and still bitching about cops on a message board.
> ...



So to sum up what you NOW are saying:

"BLAAHH!! I don't know what I said but you suck and all I know is cops suck and I hate em and I know what I know! And get the hell off my lawn!"

Haha. Ok old man. I'll let you stew in bitterness without always showing your inconsistencies.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > false love the guilt by association  shit you are flinging.
> ...



He was attacking a cop so he was indeed a threat.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > No...you said it. You said "I was alive 50 years ago I know what it was like". And I said you're a loser if you are 70 and still bitching about cops on a message board.
> ...


odd I was around 50 years ago  and back then the cops could beat ,shoot , falsely arrest and detain anyone  for no reason at all .
didn't have Miranda rights until 1966.
you must have lived in a box  and been forced to watch Disney good behavior shorts.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So I assume you don't like our military and you absolutely despise their retirement at age 38?
> ...


I take the Constitution's view on a standing army.  The Constitution gives Congress the authority to raise an Army and Navy and gives it wide discretion on what size it is, how it's deployed, and how it enforces treaties made with other nations.  That means, short of martial law, there is nothing our military is doing that violates the Constitution.  Like all Leftists, you never have actually read the document, have you?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Yep. Police work has become a lot more professional and cleaned up in the last 50 years. Anyone who disagrees is simply ignorant of reality. If cell cameras existed BACK THEN???? Holy shit. Before the trend of "community policing" we had a move in the 70's and 80s of "professional policing" which cleaned up a lot.


But....he was a 4 year old back then....keenly observing police activity from his high chair.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> That's enough! You're a stupid troll attempting to 'get your lonely empty day in' by making ludicrous circular arguments. Permanent Ignore.



You wound me meth boi, what will I do without your childish, emotional outbursts?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > false love the guilt by association  shit you are flinging.
> ...


you assumed that  and were obviously wrong .
if he were no threat he would not have been shot.
no need to respond with your usual delusional jack booted trained killer bullshit.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



He also doesn't realize that the Constitution requiring martial law for the military to operate domestically basically guarantees that....short of martial law....police are absolute necessary to handle domestic threats. Because if you call 911 and request a Marine to come...they not only wont...but they cant...without martial law.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I take the Constitution's view on a standing army.  The Constitution gives Congress the authority to raise an Army and Navy and gives it wide discretion on what size it is, how it's deployed, and how it enforces treaties made with other nations.  That means, short of martial law, there is nothing our military is doing that violates the Constitution.  Like all Leftists, you never have actually read the document, have you?




"A standing army has always been used by despots to enforce their rule and to keep their people under subjection. Its existence was therefore considered a great threat to peace and stability in a republic and a danger to the rights of the nation. Since every aspect of government was designed to prevent the rise of tyranny, strict limits and control over the military were considered absolutely necessary. It was essential that the military be subordinate to civilian control." - Thomas Jefferson.

You can counter with a quote from Nikita Kruscheve to promote your side, if you so desire...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > That's enough! You're a stupid troll attempting to 'get your lonely empty day in' by making ludicrous circular arguments. Permanent Ignore.
> ...



Childish emotional outbursts?  Tell us some more about how all cops kill as a first response to any situation as you claimed earlier.  

That would literally mean thousands of police killings everyday, you idiot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No, I'm not a cop, so killing is not my first response to any situation.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


false! most leftists have read it ,beside false assumption, you got any other turds of wisdom you'd like to spew?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I take the Constitution's view on a standing army.  The Constitution gives Congress the authority to raise an Army and Navy and gives it wide discretion on what size it is, how it's deployed, and how it enforces treaties made with other nations.  That means, short of martial law, there is nothing our military is doing that violates the Constitution.  Like all Leftists, you never have actually read the document, have you?
> ...



The Constitution places the military under civilian control.  You lose.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> you assumed that  and were obviously wrong .
> *if he were no threat he would not have been shot*.
> no need to respond with your usual delusional jack booted trained killer bullshit.



Well, there you go. If you have nothing to hide, you won't object to the police monitoring your phone calls and email!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > you assumed that  and were obviously wrong .
> ...



I harbor a most sincere hope they are monitoring yours.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> The Constitution places the military under civilian control.  You lose.



Because I said otherwise?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

folks unhinged has  a system when he's getting his ass handed to him.
1. accuse other posters of drug or alcohol abuse.
2 accuse other posters of being emotionally overwrought.
3 liberal use of the your stupid ploy .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I harbor a most sincere hope they are monitoring yours.



Over at AWE, we had a guy who used to brag that he was STASI before Reagan destroyed your beloved USSR.

Is that you? Just doing your best to recreate the halcyon says of the Peoples Republic her in America, eh?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > you assumed that  and were obviously wrong .
> ...


so you respond with the equally paranoid big brother is watching ploy.
fact they always are and always have been


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> folks unhinged has  a system when he's getting his ass handed to him.
> 1. accuse other posters of drug or alcohol abuse.
> 2 accuse other posters of being emotionally overwrought.
> 3 liberal use of the your stupid ploy .



The stupid ploy belongs to STMichael?

You have to admit duhs, you really aren't the sharpest marshmallow in the bag. 

But no doubt I am stinging from you pointing out the extreme crime rates in Yorba Linda..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> so you respond with the equally paranoid big brother is watching ploy.
> fact they always are and always have been



You really are a special kind of stupid, aren't you?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > folks unhinged has  a system when he's getting his ass handed to him.
> ...


thanks for making my point again.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > so you respond with the equally paranoid big brother is watching ploy.
> ...



Absolutely no way you are 55 years old. You are...at most...22. Your posts are just too immature to be from a 55 year old.

Unless....you're just a really really dumb 55 year old who has never really been educated.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Actually he played both Boone and Crockett.



Yes, but the portrait of Crockett I posted is based on the actual historical figure, which had duhs crying "LAIR, that isn't Davey Crockett."


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Actually he played both Boone and Crockett.
> ...


so much for actual, who ever did that should have his /her artistic license revoked. 
and no the only crying/ screaming being done is yours.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> odd I was around 50 years ago  and back then the cops could beat ,shoot , falsely arrest and detain anyone  for no reason at all .



So, you're saying nothing has changed?



> didn't have Miranda rights until 1966.
> you must have lived in a box  and been forced to watch Disney good behavior shorts.



Miranda is idiocy.

When I was 17, I was up at Puddingstone with friends, we had a case of beer, some pot, and I think sloe gin. Cops showed up. 

Here is how it went down:

1974: Alright, what are you kids up to? Dump out the beer and the dope and go home.

2015: SWAT called in and automatic weapons trained on the kids. Everyone arrested on felony charges, except the kid who mouthed off and was shot 93 times by the poor cop in body armor fearing for his life from the cellphone wielding thug. 

Cops used to be regular people enforcing the laws that everyone agreed on. Now they are paramilitary thugs with itchy trigger fingers.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > odd I was around 50 years ago  and back then the cops could beat ,shoot , falsely arrest and detain anyone  for no reason at all .
> ...


bullshit....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Absolutely no way you are 55 years old. You are...at most...22. Your posts are just too immature to be from a 55 year old.
> 
> Unless....you're just a really really dumb 55 year old who has never really been educated.



Bucs, I envision you as an Al Bundy kind of guy. You finished high school, with your only strong subject as "Football."

With no real talents, you joined the police academy because busting heads was something you could do. About right? You rose to be union steward and help organize every strike when you think that $120K is too little for the arduous task of writing traffic tickets. You hate Republicans because they are against unions, particularly the greedy public employee unions like you belong to. But the democrats don't like cops, so you have a hard time being loyal to them. 

Did I nail it?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > odd I was around 50 years ago  and back then the cops could beat ,shoot , falsely arrest and detain anyone  for no reason at all .
> ...



Haha....both stories are made up and never happened.

Damn Gramps....you are one seriously angry bitter old fart. When I'm over 70 like you...I sure won't waste my dwindling days on a message board whining about cops.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> bullshit....



Actually duhs, that exact scenario happened when I was 17. San Dimas Sheriffs. I had to dump everything out, but they let me keep my pipe..

Things were VERY different then.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Haha....both stories are made up and never happened.
> 
> Damn Gramps....you are one seriously angry bitter old fart. When I'm over 70 like you...I sure won't waste my dwindling days on a message board whining about cops.



That's the way things were. The goal was a civil society and keeping the peace, not to put notches on your pistol grip.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely no way you are 55 years old. You are...at most...22. Your posts are just too immature to be from a 55 year old.
> ...



Haha ah....close. Yes...I excelled in football and got a scholarship to Furman University where I played LB for 4 years. I wasn't wired for life in a cubicle. So I applied to Atlanta PD and had 8 great years there. 120K? In my dreams. 

Then....left for the private sector. A degree from Furman does quite well in the real world.

So you didn't "nail it". But being physically talented enough for a Division 1 football ride...yeah...that part you got right.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit....
> ...



And what year was that??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Haha ah....close. Yes...I excelled in football and got a scholarship to Furman University where I played LB for 4 years. I wasn't wired for life in a cubicle. So I applied to Atlanta PD and had 8 great years there. 120K? In my dreams.
> 
> Then....left for the private sector. A degree from Furman does quite well in the real world.
> 
> So you didn't "nail it". But being physically talented enough for a Division 1 football ride...yeah...that part you got right.



I'm skeptical about the college degree. 

But I'll play, what is your degree in?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha....both stories are made up and never happened.
> ...



And you walked 25 miles to school in the snow up hill and neighborhood kids settled disputes in boxing matches. Gum was a nickel and you could get a soda pop and a comic at Sam's Dime Shop for 10 cents.

Sure thing old timer.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha ah....close. Yes...I excelled in football and got a scholarship to Furman University where I played LB for 4 years. I wasn't wired for life in a cubicle. So I applied to Atlanta PD and had 8 great years there. 120K? In my dreams.
> ...



History. And our nickname used to be the "Christian Knights". I'll let you figure it out.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> And what year was that??



I already said, 74.

Oh, let's see if you can do the math...

Here, I'll help:

2015-1974+17=?????


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > And what year was that??
> ...



So you are 58. You said you were 55. Hmmm.....50s is young for dementia and Alzheimers to kick in. You should see a doctor.

Which is it? Are you 55 or 58? Why do your details constantly change????


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> And you walked 25 miles to school in the snow up hill and neighborhood kids settled disputes in boxing matches. Gum was a nickel and you could get a soda pop and a comic at Sam's Dime Shop for 10 cents.
> 
> Sure thing old timer.



Southern California rarely gets snow. Back then, kids rode their bikes everywhere. We weren't pussified so that mommy had to drive the kids to school. But at 17 i was driving so it didn't matter, I had my own car that I bought with money I earned at my job.

Generally the stores frequented were Thrifty - where you really could get an ice cream for a nickel. Or Pronto - which became Trader Joes. I think soda ran a quarter in most machines.

And cops didn't wear body armor or carry an M4.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> History. And our nickname used to be the "Christian Knights". I'll let you figure it out.



Hmm, history?

Well, that and $5.25 will get you a cup of coffee...

Christian Knights? You mean the Ku Klux Klan?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > And you walked 25 miles to school in the snow up hill and neighborhood kids settled disputes in boxing matches. Gum was a nickel and you could get a soda pop and a comic at Sam's Dime Shop for 10 cents.
> ...



I'd imagine not. Because in the 60s and 70s....police Kevlar vests barely existed and M4s didn't exist (civilian version of M16).

And the fact that the snow joke went so far over your head....nevermind.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So you are 58. You said you were 55.



Nope, I sure didn't.

I didn't say at all.



> Hmmm.....50s is young for dementia and Alzheimers to kick in. You should see a doctor.
> 
> Which is it? Are you 55 or 58? Why do your details constantly change????



LOL

You may be dumb, but you can knock heads, which is all anyone ever asked of you....


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > History. And our nickname used to be the "Christian Knights". I'll let you figure it out.
> ...



Nope. Try again.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So you are 58. You said you were 55.
> ...



You cant even answer your age?? You said 55 first. Then 58. Which is it???


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> I'd imagine not. Because in the 60s and 70s....police Kevlar vests barely existed and M4s didn't exist (civilian version of M16).
> 
> And the fact that the snow joke went so far over your head....nevermind.



The M4 is a purely military rifle.

The AR-15 would be the closest civilian counterpart.

Police were not military until the late 90's. Police used to be civilian law enforcement working FOR communities. The change to military forces subduing subjects came during Clinton, after Waco and McVeigh. Basically the police declared war on the people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You cant even answer your age?? You said 55 first. Then 58. Which is it???



I never said 55, Klansman. You created your own fantasy.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit....
> ...




HEY UNCENSORED....I don't mean to bust your lie WIDE OPEN again.

But....this tale you have of the San Dima Sheriff's busting up your weed party at Lake Puddington and showing leniancy...um....there's a problem.

See....sheriffs departments are COUNTY agencies.

And that lake....is in LA County.

There is no "San Dimas Sheriff". 

It's in the jurisdiction of LA County.  Under the Los Angeles County Sheriff.


So....for a person claiming to have known SO MUCH about policing back then.....at least make up a story about a Sheriff's department that ACTUALLY EXISTS.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > You cant even answer your age?? You said 55 first. Then 58. Which is it???
> ...



Yes you did.



But first....clarify why you made up a story about the "San Dimas Sheriffs" at Lake Puddington showing you so much mercy in 1974.....when the San Dimas Sheriffs Department.....DOESN'T EXIST. Because it is in LA County. Where only 1 sheriffs office exists. The LA sheriffs office.

You have lied throughout this thread.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




Good god but you're stupid.


____________________


San Dimas Sheriff ’s Station
Sheriff's Department
Address: 270 S Walnut Ave, San Dimas, CA 91773
Phone909) 450-2700


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Now.....watch uncensored 08 disappear.

His lie completely exposed. Making up a story about an encounter with a Sheriff's department.....which doesn't exist. Wow.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Yes you did.



Really?

Link it.

Or admit you're lying.



> But first....clarify why you made up a story about the "San Dimas Sheriffs" at Lake Puddington showing you so much mercy in 1974.....when the San Dimas Sheriffs Department.....DOESN'T EXIST. Because it is in LA County. Where only 1 sheriffs office exists. The LA sheriffs office.
> 
> You have lied throughout this thread.



ROFL

What a fucking moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Now.....watch uncensored 08 disappear.
> 
> His lie completely exposed. Making up a story about an encounter with a Sheriff's department.....which doesn't exist. Wow.




Actually, I figure you'll disappear, retard.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




HAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

Hey moron:
City of San Dimas - LA County Sheriff

That is the sheriffs STATION. A sub station...in San Dimas....of the LOS ANGELES SHERIFF'S DEPARTMENT.

There is no San Dimas Sheriffs Department. LA County only has ONE SHERIFF. Every county has ONE SHERIFF. Been that way since British rule in America.

That's a Sheriff's STATION....an outpost basically....of the LA SHERIFF.

You said you had an encounter with San Dimas Sheriffs. They don't exist. San Dimas is a CITY not a COUNTY. San Dimas doesn't have sheriffs. LA County has them. LA County has a STATION in San Dimas.....same way LAPD has substations in the city.



Wow. For a guy who knows so much about police....you didn't know this distinction that has been rule of law since the British ruled America???

You never got stopped by a "San Dimas Sheriff" as you claimed. They don't exist.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Now.....watch uncensored 08 disappear.
> ...



Me leave?? No way. This is too much fun.

So....explain to us how LA County apparently has TWO sheriffs. The LA County Sheriff.....and....apparently the San Dimas Sheriff. First county in American or British history to have 1 county with 2 sheriffs!!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit....
> ...


 theses couple of posts about your supposed aborted attempts to get stoned prove only one thing you were fucking stupid.
if you lived in the OC during that time why drive all the way to puddingstone and san dimas  to get stoned? 
everybody who was anybody knew the place to party were the canyons, black star at falls , Silverado, Modjeska.
there was almost zero chance of get busted in the canyons back then.
never even saw a cop and the rangers just left you alone.
on the other hand in the summer of 75 I was working for my best friend's dad  ,who owned and antique store.
he wanted to start an association of all the other businesses on that street .
he sent my friends and I  to get addresses and phone numbers.
right around that time someone called the police saying there was suspicious activity involving  four  juveniles, (who as we found out later supposedly  looked a lot like the four of us)
as we were leaving the sandwich shop ,two cops cars came out of nowhere.
a cop jumped out of the driver side door ,bull horn in hand  (funny because he was no more than five feet away ).
ordered us to assume the position and proceeded to search us without telling us why cuffed us and never did tell us we were under arrest.
my friend got sticked in the mouth for asking why.
 I got punched in the nuts for no  particular reason.
then a call came over the radio say the juveniles had been apprehended ...6 blocks away.
they let us go ,without an apology without a reason.
my parents and my friend's parents sued.
yeah things have changed since then.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored we are gonna start from scratch rebuilding your knowledge of police since it's been exposed as obviously so lacking.

Each county has 1 sheriff and 1 sheriffs department. Old English law and been that way for centuries.

Within that county...several city police departments exist. 

So there can NOT BE a "San Dimas Sheriff" patrolling Lake Puddington in Los Angeles County....as you claimed....because LA County only has 1 sheriff.

With me so far?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



He made that up man.

He said "San Dimas Sheriffs" stopped him. That lake is in LA County. So that sheriff cannot exist.

He tried linking me to a SUBSTATION of the LA Sheriff in San Dima to counter it. He made it up. The sheriffs he claimed he encountered either don't exist or they were impersonating officers and stole his weed haha!! "Sir...San Dimas Sheriffs Department....hand over the weed!"

Apparently LA County has 2 sheriffs now according to Uncensored2008.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Hey moron:
> City of San Dimas - LA County Sheriff
> ...




So, were you born retarded, or did you do too much crack as cop?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd imagine not. Because in the 60s and 70s....police Kevlar vests barely existed and M4s didn't exist (civilian version of M16).
> ...



Blame the unconstitutional "civil asset forfeiture" laws.  Federal, state, and local law enforcement agencies have millions of dollars supplementing their budgets with which they buy APC's (tanks) and other military weapons and implements. All of this started right after those laws were passed, and thus was the beginning of the government thinking it needed to arm itself against it's own citizens.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...



You mad bro? Your lie got exposed as badly as any lie I can remember on USMB.

Hahaha.....San Dimas Sheriffs Department hahaha!!!! That was a good one. Too bad it cannot exist by law.  So admit....you were not stopped by a San Dimas Sheriffs deputy. Because....San Dimas is in LA County...and only LA County Sheriff's Department is in LA County....because for 250 years that's been how it works. 1 county, 1 sheriffs department.

So how much of your other stories are made up?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...


there it is! the you must be retarded and do drugs combo ploy!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Me leave?? No way. This is too much fun.
> 
> So....explain to us how LA County apparently has TWO sheriffs. The LA County Sheriff.....and....apparently the San Dimas Sheriff. First county in American or British history to have 1 county with 2 sheriffs!!



Even though I proved you were a fucking retard?

Yo retard, the agency in a county as big as LA is defined by the substation. The San Dimas Sheriffs are distinct form the Lancaster Sheriffs, moron.


San Dimas sheriff's

Seriously, what a fucking retard you are.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



EVERY TIME!!!

He got exposed. Made up a cop story involving officers from an agency that never existed. He claims to have this vast knowledge of cops...yet...doesn't know this fundamental rule of law enforcement that has existed since....well....colonial days. And because of that....he made up a story that was easily debunked.

He said San Dimas Sheriffs deputies at Lake Puddington. I've been to that lake once. And it struck me.....isn't that in Los Angeles County??? And LA County only has 1 sheriffs department.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Me leave?? No way. This is too much fun.
> ...




HOLY SHIT!!!! THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS STICKING WITH HIS LIE????

OK....so let me get this right. You're saying LA County has more than 1 sheriffs department? I know for a fact they do not. It's all LA County Sheriff's Department.

Oh man....watching you squirm and scramble your way out of this is gonna be fun.

Go to the San Dimas city website. I did. It CLEARLY states the "Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department".

2 hours ago....you actually thought a "San Dimas Sheriff" existed. I know for 100% fact that until today...you didn't know that 1 county can only have 1 sheriff.

What a loser haha!!


Now you say they just identify where they work.

Hmmm. So the LAPD Compton officers would identify as "Compton Police"??? Hahaha.....man....I can assure you they do not.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh man...destroying idiots isn't always this fun.

But it's hard to beat a cop hater making up a story about a Sheriff's deputy....only to point out that the agency he claimed to have the encounter with....DOESN'T EXIST....NEVER HAS....AND BY LAW...NEVER CAN HAHA!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> heses couple of posts about your supposed aborted attempts to get stoned prove only one thing you were fucking stupid.
> if you lived in the OC during that time why drive all the way to puddingstone and san dimas  to get stoned?



ROFL

Things worked differently with me than with you.

I grew up in my parents house in Covina Hills, then later moved out on my own. I understand that this confuses you, since you STILL fucking live in moms basement...



> everybody who was anybody knew the place to party were the canyons, black star at falls , Silverado, Modjeska.
> there was almost zero chance of get busted in the canyons back then.
> never even saw a cop and the rangers just left you alone.
> on the other hand in the summer of 75 I was working for my best friend's dad  ,who owned and antique store.
> ...



Yeah, things have changed. They would have shot you to death now, and morons like you would applaud.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored we are gonna start from scratch rebuilding your knowledge of police since it's been exposed as obviously so lacking.
> 
> Each county has 1 sheriff and 1 sheriffs department. Old English law and been that way for centuries.
> 
> ...




Bucs, you're a fucking retard who is so lost as to have no clue what planet you're on.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You mad bro? Your lie got exposed as badly as any lie I can remember on USMB.
> 
> Hahaha.....San Dimas Sheriffs Department hahaha!!!! That was a good one. Too bad it cannot exist by law.  So admit....you were not stopped by a San Dimas Sheriffs deputy. Because....San Dimas is in LA County...and only LA County Sheriff's Department is in LA County....because for 250 years that's been how it works. 1 county, 1 sheriffs department.
> 
> So how much of your other stories are made up?



Mad?

Nah, shaking my head in wonder that anyone as stupid as you can wipe his own ass. But then, maybe you can't? 

You sir, are a fucking idiot - truly stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> there it is! the you must be retarded and do drugs combo ploy!



Come on duhs, the fucking retard is riffing on the San Dimas Sheriffs. I'm not going to let that go without comment.

This guy is seriously stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS STICKING WITH HIS LIE????
> 
> OK....so let me get this right. You're saying LA County has more than 1 sheriffs department? I know for a fact they do not. It's all LA County Sheriff's Department.
> 
> ...



Bucs, you're a fucking retard.

Someone had to tell you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Blame the unconstitutional "civil asset forfeiture" laws.  Federal, state, and local law enforcement agencies have millions of dollars supplementing their budgets with which they buy APC's (tanks) and other military weapons and implements. All of this started right after those laws were passed, and thus was the beginning of the government thinking it needed to arm itself against it's own citizens.



Actually, I agree with you completely on that.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > heses couple of posts about your supposed aborted attempts to get stoned prove only one thing you were fucking stupid.
> ...


Tantrum much?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Tantrum much?



LOL

Talk to your butt-buddy Bucs.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY SHIT!!!! THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS STICKING WITH HIS LIE????
> ...



I'm not the one making up stories about encounters with cops from an agency that doesn't exist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> I'm not the one making up stories about encounters with cops from an agency that doesn't exist.



Bucs, you're embarrassing yourself, and you're too fucking stupid to grasp it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Blame the unconstitutional "civil asset forfeiture" laws.  Federal, state, and local law enforcement agencies have millions of dollars supplementing their budgets with which they buy APC's (tanks) and other military weapons and implements. All of this started right after those laws were passed, and thus was the beginning of the government thinking it needed to arm itself against it's own citizens.
> ...



I thought you would.  You and I would agree on a lot of things, such as the "patriot" act, and don't even get me started on Waco and Ruby Ridge.  I think our government has grown despotic, I just don't agree that the local police are the face of that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




You and I usually do agree, on most topics.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one making up stories about encounters with cops from an agency that doesn't exist.
> ...



Your usual comeback. Deflect and name call.

You lied. Twice. And got caught. It is what it is...but it's on record now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Your usual comeback. Deflect and name call.
> 
> You lied. Twice. And got caught. It is what it is...but it's on record now.



Bucs, you're a fucking retard.

You're far to stupid to follow the conversation - I certainly am not going to debate topics with a fool like you who can't even grasp what a police agency is.

If you are a greeter at Walmart, it's stretching your mental capacity.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You're absolutely right. The Constitution allows a federal Army but not a federal police force. Domestic policing was left to counties.

I understand that some realities of modern crime require an FBI...federal police agencies have gotten out of context to what the Constitution allows.

Apples and oranges from local police.

Waco and Ruby Ridge were federal operations.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Your usual comeback. Deflect and name call.
> ...



Why? Because you lied and got caught?

You made up this phony encounter with "San Dimas Sheriffs deputies" at Lake Puddington. 

Only a few problems....

1. Lake is in LA county.
2. Only 1 sheriff in LA
3. San Dimas doesn't have a sheriffs department or a police department....it's patrolled by Los Angeles County Sheriffs.


So when you made up the encounter at Lake Puddington with "San Dimas Sherriffs" you clearly lied.

City of San Dimas can't have sheriffs.
City of San Dimas chooses not to have police.
City of San Dimas...in LA County....is patrolled by LA County Sheriff's Office.


You wont have this debate anymore because you're being destroyed by having your lies exposed.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Your usual comeback. Deflect and name call.
> ...



OMG why are you dragging this out?  You made a mistake, something we all do.  Hell, I just created a thread claiming that a Vietnam Vet beat up a ghetto thug and it turns out he was not a Vietnam Vet.  You know what I did?  I owned my mistake.  Jeez, grow up and do the same.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Yeah. His was a lie though. Yours was just a mistake.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Tantrum much?
> ...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


His ability to tell fact from fiction is severely compromised. 
When he pulls the living in your mom's basement ploy out of his ass , it's a sign he's about to stroke out.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Yeah. His was a lie though. Yours was just a mistake.



You still playing in your own feces Bucs? 

No, I didn't lie about anything.

That you are stupid as a post doesn't mean I'm lying.

Now, since I gave you  a google link, I will say YOU are lying - but you're stupid, so what else can you do?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> OMG why are you dragging this out?  You made a mistake, something we all do.  Hell, I just created a thread claiming that a Vietnam Vet beat up a ghetto thug and it turns out he was not a Vietnam Vet.  You know what I did?  I owned my mistake.  Jeez, grow up and do the same.



What mistake did I make?

That Bucs is too stupid to grasp what the San Dimas Sheriffs are isn't a mistake. The boi is just dumb.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. His was a lie though. Yours was just a mistake.
> ...



Your link was to an LA County Sheriff's substation.

Not a San Dimas Sheriffs Department


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. His was a lie though. Yours was just a mistake.
> ...



Hopefully, these guys who claim that they are or were cops, are really not.  That's just scary to think about, IMO.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

daws101 said:


> His ability to tell fact from fiction is severely compromised.
> When he pulls the living in your mom's basement ploy out of his ass , it's a sign he's about to stroke out.



Duhs, you're from So Cal, you know goddamned well what the San Dimas, La Puente, Norwalk, etc. Sheriffs are.

That Bucs is too stupid to catch on makes me question if he really ever was a cop.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > OMG why are you dragging this out?  You made a mistake, something we all do.  Hell, I just created a thread claiming that a Vietnam Vet beat up a ghetto thug and it turns out he was not a Vietnam Vet.  You know what I did?  I owned my mistake.  Jeez, grow up and do the same.
> ...



So you're going to stick with that even when I give you an out.

LASD Patrol Station

The San Dimas STATION is just a STATION of the LA Sheriff's Dept. Every city that is unincorporated or doesn't have their own police force has a station for the county sheriff.  There is no San Dimas Sheriff's Department.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Your link was to an LA County Sheriff's substation.
> 
> Not a San Dimas Sheriffs Department



Stupid - it says San Dimas Sheriffs sub-station right on it.

You're both stupid and dishonest.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> So you're going to stick with that even when I give you an out.
> 
> LASD Patrol Station
> 
> The San Dimas STATION is just a STATION of the LA Sheriff's Dept. Every city that is unincorporated or doesn't have their own police force has a station for the county sheriff.  There is no San Dimas Sheriff's Department.



Good good you morons are dense,

Los Angeles is huge. The Sheriffs are referenced by their home sub-station, ALWAYS. Their cars have it painted on them.






For fucks sake you people are dumb


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > So you're going to stick with that even when I give you an out.
> ...



No, you're dumb.  I gave you the website that shows the LA Sheriff's Department heading and the San Dimas Station right under it and you think you're going to trump that with picture of a car?


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Your link was to an LA County Sheriff's substation.
> ...



Oh good Lord.

Yes...a SUB STATION of the LOS ANGELES COUNTY SHERIFF'S DEPARTMENT. 

There is no....repeat...IS NO...San Dimas Sheriffs Department. 

By law...dating back to England....1 county has 1 sheriff.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




You're talking to a stubborn mule.  He knows he's wrong, but he's backed himself into a corner and can't admit he made a simple mistake.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yep. Googled San Dimas Sheriffs. It's LA sheriffs. In LA Sheriff uniforms and badges.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > His ability to tell fact from fiction is severely compromised.
> ...


Don't try to pull me into your bullshit.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Your link was to an LA County Sheriff's substation.
> ...



SMH.

Yes...it says San Dimas station on it. Just like the headquarters of the 82nd Airborne says 82nd Airborne on it...but it's still the US Army. And the San Dimas STATION is an annex of the LA Sheriffs Department. 


Your logic would be like saying "I was hanging out with some members of the German Army in Berlin!" Oh really? "Well....they're United States Army troops....but....they're in Germany so that makes them the German Army!!"

^^See? Stupid.

You've been educated. Let it go.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > His ability to tell fact from fiction is severely compromised.
> ...



They're substations. Just like the Army has the 82nd Airborne or Ranger Battalion....but it's all the US Army.

All those cops in all those substations....are employees of the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Office.

Los Angeles only has ONE sheriff and ONE sheriffs department. That's a remnant from old English law. By law...a county only has 1 sheriff.

For a guy who says he knows so much about law enforcement over the past 50 years...you sure don't know this one fundamental centuries old fact of how domestic law works.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Forgive me, but I must correct.  The 82nd "All American" is an Airborne division that contains many components including a Ranger battalion, the 77th Special Forces, and in my case, the 18th Field Artillery....all operating out of Fort Bragg, NC.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> 
> *Oh wait, he was. *
> 
> When you resist police, you increase the chances of getting hurt or ventilated.  Body bags will continue to fill as long as thugs keep ignoring this simple truth.


When a cop is putting the cuffs on you, you don't get to film it. And no talking. Saying you can't do this and resisting just gets the gun drawn. If you don't respect a cop with a gun maybe this is a way of thinking the herd.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 21, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sucks for him.
> Had the kid followed simple instructions he would have been on his way with a likely warning.
> The entitled attitude of kids these days. Where the hell do they get it?


They don't even think a cop can tell them what to do. Why? Because their parents never told them what to do.

The cop should have given him a choice. Do you want to put your hands behind your back now or in 5 minutes?

Hope we don't ever need a draft.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> ...


I'm glad somebody finally mentioned the cell phone.  It's standard police procedure to kick away any object that may be in reach of the suspect for officer safety.  So yes, he can do that and there's no way a 17 year old THUG
*theDoctorisIn *is going to know what a police officer can and cannot do.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Oh wow didn't know that, was never in Army. Thanks for the info. So I assume 101st and the other Airborne are all the same?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 22, 2015)

Every LEO is trained to remove anything from someone being detained......for any reason, which could be used as a weapon. Yes a cell phone can be thrown at a LEO. 
You will never see any LEO's allow anyone being detained to have anything in their hands.
No smokes. No car keys. No cell phone. NO FUCKING NOTHING!
The brat did not comply with the LEO's orders.
The brat punk is feeding maggots now. At least he ended up doing something positive with his stupid life.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sucks for him.
> ...



   You always need cannon fodder....


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Yes I am very proud. Do your JOB correctly and not lie,cheat etc pull over people for stupid reasons like not wearing a seatbelt and we have no problem. I still won't respect a pig or be nice but at least if I was speeding I know there in his mind at least there is a legit reason to pull me over. Why would I need help? For what reason?How often do you NEED to call a pig for help? 


Jackson said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Pure Hate in Latin.



bucs90 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


No we don't all suck cop cock like you sonny jim.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Only because you are either A. Ignorant or B. Willfully stupid. Personally I would rather be so ignorant that I COULDN'T understand the difference rather than willfully stupid and didn't WANT to know the difference. Rant on wagon burner.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, you're dumb.  I gave you the website that shows the LA Sheriff's Department heading and the San Dimas Station right under it and you think you're going to trump that with picture of a car?



Okay fucktard, I'll type slowly.

This is the Norwalk Sheriffs station, fucktard.

LASD Patrol Station

Did you see the car, fucktard? What did the car say, fucktard? 

What was on the door, fucktard?

Now fucktard, does Norwalk have it's own Sheriff? Or is it a substation of the LASD?

What do you think fucktard - oh wait, you don't have enough IQ points to think

Fucking retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Oh good Lord.
> 
> Yes...a SUB STATION of the LOS ANGELES COUNTY SHERIFF'S DEPARTMENT.
> 
> ...



Really fucktard?

Is there a Norwalk Sheriff - fucktard?

LASD Patrol Station








You fucking retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You're talking to a stubborn mule.  He knows he's wrong, but he's backed himself into a corner and can't admit he made a simple mistake.



Oh, I'm wrong fucktard?






Fucking retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> They're substations. Just like the Army has the 82nd Airborne or Ranger Battalion....but it's all the US Army.
> 
> All those cops in all those substations....are employees of the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> ...



You're a fucking retard, a doofus and a blowhard.

You  don't know what the fuck you're talking about, fucktard.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > They're substations. Just like the Army has the 82nd Airborne or Ranger Battalion....but it's all the US Army.
> ...


What's a blowhad?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


wagon burner?
Make that up yourself or did you have help?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


101st "Screaming Eagles" out of Fort Campbell, KY changed from Airborne to Air Assault, rappelling out of helicopters.  They're the ones you saw in "Black Hawk Down". Like the 82nd, they have a Ranger battalion, also depicted in the movie.  All Airborne have their "wings" from going through Airborne training in Fort Benning, GA, but Rangers are the elite corp of infantry, often the primary insertion teams in any sustained military campaign. Ranger school is just as demanding as S.E.A.L. training and it's been said that every cycle has at least one man die.....a good reason to keep women OUT of that corps.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Every LEO is trained to remove anything from someone being detained......for any reason, which could be used as a weapon. Yes a cell phone can be thrown at a LEO.
> You will never see any LEO's allow anyone being detained to have anything in their hands.
> No smokes. No car keys. No cell phone. NO FUCKING NOTHING!
> The brat did not comply with the LEO's orders.
> The brat punk is feeding maggots now. At least he ended up doing something positive with his stupid life.



The brat was also told repeatedly to put down his phone.  It's like he was suicidal and was trying to get shot.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Same shit, different blender speed.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Every LEO is trained to remove anything from someone being detained......for any reason, which could be used as a weapon. Yes a cell phone can be thrown at a LEO.
> ...


I wouldn't have listened either. Cop was a maniac and I ALWAYS record my encounters with these whack jobs. Never know when one might lose it and let that little metal shield go to their head and make them think they have more rights than us.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Wrong as usual. But hey you want to make a habit out of it be my guest. Not that I care. I deal with ignorant fucks every day


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Which proves me right.  Nobody cares how you differentiate yourself from every other NAZI boy, who you're just like.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> I wouldn't have listened either. Cop was a maniac and I ALWAYS record my encounters with these whack jobs. Never know when one might lose it and let that little metal shield go to their head and make them think they have more rights than us.



You WILL be shot if you video record a cop.

But honestly, it won't be much of a loss...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Uh huh.  Too bad this kid wasn't black because you'd be whistling a different tune and we all know it.

Your race fueled opinion is dismissed as chaff.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yawn. Equating yourself to other equally ignorant people doesn't help your case dipshit. MOST americans are idiots. So.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


No, most Americans just don't care about pathetic Nazi boys spewing hate toward Jews and Blacks.  You're all the same to us.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't have listened either. Cop was a maniac and I ALWAYS record my encounters with these whack jobs. Never know when one might lose it and let that little metal shield go to their head and make them think they have more rights than us.
> ...


And my miserable life will end and my wife and kids will not only get my life insurance policy but the MILLIONS they sue for for murder and abuse of power and excessive force. Then the pig can rot in jail. Camera/phone whatever IS NOT a weapon and can't be confused as one.  I have EVERY legal right to videotape and record a pig if I so choose so PLEASE shoot me...


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


yawn. Most americans don't know difference between a communist and a national socialist much less a national socialist and a white supremacist. If National Socialists were white supremacists WHY in the fuck would they dislike Slavs/Russians etc? Eh genius.Both of those are white oh and NS is an ideology not a race or anything else. White Supremacy is a FACT.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Guy in South Carolina was murdered as well. Ya know the one caught on VIDEO that the other jackass thinks people should be shot for doing....yeah he was murdered dick head.Oh and there is one here in Georgia UNARMED NAKED guy MURDERED by WHITE COP....that's murder. I can keep going.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You just proved you're no smarter than a 17 year old punk.  He also thought he could record the police in lieu of following instructions.  He was wrong and you're wrong.  When the police give instructions, you follow them. If not, you're going to get your face shoved into the ground and cuffed.  If you resist and go for the cop's gun, you're going to get shot.....

And the world will be better without you.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Go ahead and do so. Abuse of power and excessive force makes for a WONDERFUL lawsuit when recorded  Never know when these pigs get the itch to "lose" or "video gets erased" on accident....always good to have your own evidence and when my wife is with me SHE records it all when I am the one driving,when she drives I record. When its me by myself I got a little spot on the dash my cell phone goes and I can turn whichever way I choose to.  Oh and no one went for pigs gun in this case either so.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


The reason nearly all of these lawsuits fail is because there's a gulf of ignorance between what idiots in the public like yourself think police can and cannot do and what they actually can do.  The investigation usually absolves the officer because he followed procedure and because the action of the suspect escalated the situation unnecessarily.  You're not going to get a lawyer to take your case without a 100% deposit because he knows you'll lose but is glad to take your stupid money along the way.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Already got a lawyer on retainer.  Oh and no those lawsuits don't fail. You CAN NOT murder someone for videotaping their encounter with pigs. Simple as that.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


 The typical 5th grade education retort. 
Village burner , deceiver,  pox bringer, genocidest, nation destroyer. ..etc.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Maybe you should take down all the mirrors in your trailer?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


A meaningless one like the fact shit stinks.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd imagine not. Because in the 60s and 70s....police Kevlar vests barely existed and M4s didn't exist (civilian version of M16).
> ...



No, it was actually in the early 90s that governing bodies started allowing their police departments to take advantage of what Uncle Sugar was offering them.  The declaration of war on the people also originated from the respective governing bodies...and went into full retard mode after 9/11.  The police are merely the tools...and it's sad to see what tools they have become over the last 20 years or so.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You mean my 5 bedroom 3 bath 2500 SF home? Nah...I like them.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Why? Because you led a sheltered life porking heifers and wearing panties with your boots?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Good.  Now all you have left to do is to pick a fight with the police.  God speed to you, young fella.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



When the sheep bleat at you as you are boffing them, do you consider them a threat too?  

Ya know, most Texan males I know are actually men...you gotta be some kind of pussy transplant from Commifornia.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Good to see you concede finally. Can't murder someone for videotaping you which is EXACTLY what happened here oh along with an illegal stop.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> And my miserable life will end and my wife and kids will not only get my life insurance policy but the MILLIONS they sue for for murder and abuse of power and excessive force. Then the pig can rot in jail. Camera/phone whatever IS NOT a weapon and can't be confused as one.  I have EVERY legal right to videotape and record a pig if I so choose so PLEASE shoot me...



What we are finding is that rights are at best lip service. It used to be that Republicans and Conservatives would fight to ensure that rights were protected, while the left advocated for all power to the state. But in this thread we have supposed conservatives joining the leftists in demanding that the state be lord of all and unchallenged.

Cops will kick the phone from your hand and shoot you to death, while retards like Bucs clap in loud approval, and duhs jacks off to his poster of Pol Pot's killing fields.

Rights mean nothing if no one supports them.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Happy death, you poor dumb son of a bitch.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > And my miserable life will end and my wife and kids will not only get my life insurance policy but the MILLIONS they sue for for murder and abuse of power and excessive force. Then the pig can rot in jail. Camera/phone whatever IS NOT a weapon and can't be confused as one.  I have EVERY legal right to videotape and record a pig if I so choose so PLEASE shoot me...
> ...



Go resist arrest and get yourself shot.  I'll applaud your death right along with Odiums.  What are you pussies waiting for?


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So using our right to videotape an encounter with pigs WITHOUT force of ANY KIND is now resisting arrest. Tell me will you be so kind as to turn in your guns when the cops tell you to? How about reporting to closest jail or prison camp for reeducation?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You cannot video the police in lieu of following their instructions.  If you are the subject of an investigation, you have to follow instructions and cannot use delay tactics.  Go ahead and ask your overpaid retention lawyer if you have the "right" to hold a cell phone at a cop when he's giving you instructions.  Better yet, go ahead and find out for yourself.  I find myself truly hoping you get your dumb ass shot.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Only time I have been asked to get out of a car is when I KNEW I had a warrant for not paying a ticket so I already had cell phone video rolling in its holder on the dash.  Pigs are very unpredictable assholes. Much like a violent animal. Never know what can set it off...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Oh, good, then after all this we find out you already understand you can't waive a cell phone in an officer's face when he's telling you to step out of the car and giving other instructions.  Maybe we'll countenance your continued, blissful existence after all.  Personally, I think nutty people like you make life much more intriguing.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Oh you mean the 'wife' you bought over the internet from Cambodia? The hilarious thing is everytime you put up cop hating posts and refer to them as "pigs" HLS/FBI/CIA/local LEO  "pigs" are making a record of you. Who you are. Where you live.
You may be surprised the next time you call the LEO for help.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So you fit right in.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


My wife is born and bred WHITE woman. I wouldn't lower myself to marry a nonwhite. Oh and son I have an FBI file when you are associated with a NSM member that ran for president THEY know who you are believe me.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



No it's because you are a liar.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Personal attacks is all you got. Lame and unoriginal attacks at that.

Fact is you moron, he was attacking the cop and that is what got him shot.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


If I send your twenty bucks will you go out and start a fight with a cop.........please? Have your stupid piece of shit bitch wife  'record' what happens......please.
"My wife is born and bred White woman". 
There you go folks. You seriously can't make this shit up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> If I send your twenty bucks will you go out and start a fight with a cop.........please? Have your stupid piece of shit bitch wife  'record' what happens......please.
> "My wife is born and bred White woman".
> There you go folks. You seriously can't make this shit up.



You don't HAVE $20 dannyboi - and if you did, you'd spend it on Thunderbird and crank.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


That's your dream home not your actual home ..


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


False no murder took place .
For it to be murder the cop had to plan on killing , there is no evidence of that.
The stop was not illegal either.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > And my miserable life will end and my wife and kids will not only get my life insurance policy but the MILLIONS they sue for for murder and abuse of power and excessive force. Then the pig can rot in jail. Camera/phone whatever IS NOT a weapon and can't be confused as one.  I have EVERY legal right to videotape and record a pig if I so choose so PLEASE shoot me...
> ...


Bahahahaha unhinged is butthurt!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Apparently when pushed, Nazi boy admits he didn't try to film the cop he dealt with, just kept the dash cam rolling.  Apparently he understands that waiving a camera in a cops face when he's giving instructions to be followed can get him killed and he's a pussy, unlike the kid in the OP.  He talks a big game, but admitted he can't back it up.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


False! force is not required anything you,do or say that hinders an officer in the performance of their duties is resisting arrest. 
Your ignorance is amazing.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Yep. Those idiots think you can just ignore what the cops is saying to do and just keep video taping and ignoring it. Eventually....you'll have to comply with the law or be forced to.

Those morons don't grape that idea because they've NEVER been held accountable or disciplined in their life. The concept of authority and been told what to do is so bizarre to them. They had shitty parents who didn't raise them right. They were too pathetic to play tough sports. And they wouldn't dare put on a uniform.

So to them....when someone has any kind of authority....it mind fucks them. They just can't grasp the idea that they may not be totally 100% free to do anything they want.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yeah, everyone who has actual life experience, unlike you, is a liar.  Gotcha there, Walter Mitty.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


That's the mindset of so called conservatives .


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Only if you're a wussy who thinks any bit of resistance to your unwanted advances is an attack.  Face it, not all of us are pussies like you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



The difference is I don't lie about my life experience. I don't tell people I was out collecting bets and delivering pay offs at five years of age.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



More lame and unoriginal personal attacks. You're a big powerful man to be able hurl insults to someone on the internet.

Bet it makes you feel like crushing an aluminum can!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


So you're  saying that it's more important to have a dick stretching contest with a cop that could get you killed, than to be alive and embarrassed.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Paper cup.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...





Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I said I was running their numbers...but hey, if you don't know what that means, I can understand, since you have no experience outside of your little fish bowl.   Hell, I wouldn't have known what I was running, had I not looked into the brown bags they gave me...and the fact that my dad was a cop and I made the mistake of telling him about it (got my ass kicked good too).  I got hamburgers and fries and free pinball for running those little errands, while pansies like you were playing with barbie dolls and learning how to boff sheep, so I can see why you can't tell people that you have done what I have done.  

Of course internet cowards like you have no problem writing checks with their mouths that they wouldn't dare ever risk having cashed in person...if you get my drift.  Best be careful about calling people liars, boy, but thanks for confirming what I only suspected before...you ain't even a Texan, you're just a pussy.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about?  I am talking about what happened in this case, not the fantasies you are using to try to justify your sheepleness in here.  But I do mouth off to cops quite often...and get away with it, because I earned that right, not just because I was a cop and can flash a retired badge if I feel like a pussy, but because I was born an American and have the right to call and asshole and asshole, if they are acting like an asshole, cop or no cop, politician or no politician. 

You pussies seem to forget that the police...and the governments who own them...work for YOU...and while they deserve common courtesy when doing their jobs, they are not gods that you have to bow down and suck off...feel me?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Running numbers means exactly what I said.

You are a liar. Now what are you going to do? Cry?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


the only sheeple I see here is you.
earned it? wow what hubris.
I was an American too, you must be especially stupid


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


cry?! real Americans don't cry!


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Nope, since you can only hide behind your computer, I'm just gonna laugh at your dumb ass.  You got no idea, boy...no freakin idea.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You was an American?  What are you now?  A banana?  

The hubris seems to be coming from the cupcake who thinks it's his duty to give every cop who looks at him a blow job and blindly obey every command...like a good little sheeple.   When you grow some balls and stand up like a man, let me know...I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Your the tough guy making threats and I know for a fact you can't do shit. So go ahead tough guy, talk more trash that you can't back up.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Now you're a "retired cop" too?  Your tale just keeps growing taller.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Keep thinking that boy...come on up here to this shit hole they call Ohio...or better yet, send me your address...I need to take a nice elk hunting vacation back in New Mexico and have no problem making a little detour.  Well maybe a big detour...you gotta be in east Texas...they don't tolerate pussies like you much in West Texas.   So if you feel froggy...jump.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


He already claims to be a retired cop. His next move will be to claim he was Chief of Police. From there he might even springboard into claiming he's an FBI agent or in the CIA running black ops like Wayne Simmons.

What a tangled web we weave....


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


oh no a typo Nazi ..
again the only cupcake on this thread is you trying very hard not to appear cupcakeish  
seems you  have an obsession with  manliness  most likely because you have none.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Nope...never said I was retired, I said "I can flash a retired badge".  You little fuckers will grasp at any straw to draw attention from your cop love.     It must really irk you to have have someone who has actually done what you either aint got the balls or the smarts to do not conform to your little fantasies.  I apologize if I have ruined your masturbation sessions.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Marine, cop, police commissioner, failed rancher, failed country singer, half-assed business owner, successful loafer.  Those who can do, those who can't call those who do liars.  Better to be a used-to-be, than a never-was...like you, for example.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


only never was's use that that line.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Yeah, morons thinking it's a free country.

You and your fellow leftists have done away with that.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I haven't heard what you have done in your life yet, boy...embarrassed about it?   No matter, what we have done only makes us what we are today...which is why this bullshit is all you little cupcakes can come up with.  I may not like you, but I understand you.  There, there.  There, there.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You said "I was an American too"... are you crediting me with some super-duper mind-meld power shit that knew it was a typo and not a fact?  

Be careful son, you keep reaching for them straws and you might hurt your back.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> That's the mindset of so called conservatives .



Yep, you and Bucs demand that people do what they are told and never question.  Big Brother knows best and must NEVER be resisted.

America was once a nation predicated on liberty and dedicated to the principle that all men are created equal.

But you and Bucs have disabused such antiquated notions, clinging instead to rulers who dictate every thought and action you undertake. Enforced by violence and fear of the same. Like sheep to the slaughter, you demand that all mindlessly and blindly obey.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So you are claiming to be an ex cop now? Hmmm. I am for sure. We should chat. Where did you work?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Yep. Those idiots think you can just ignore what the cops is saying to do and just keep video taping and ignoring it. Eventually....you'll have to comply with the law or be forced to.
> 
> Those morons don't grape that idea because they've NEVER been held accountable or disciplined in their life. The concept of authority and been told what to do is so bizarre to them. They had shitty parents who didn't raise them right. They were too pathetic to play tough sports. And they wouldn't dare put on a uniform.
> 
> So to them....when someone has any kind of authority....it mind fucks them. They just can't grasp the idea that they may not be totally 100% free to do anything they want.



Hey Bucs, tell us again how there is no San Dimas Sheriffs station?

Fucktard.

You're a coward and a scumbag, and lack the class to apologize.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So you are claiming to be an ex cop now? Hmmm. I am for sure. We should chat. Where did you work?



I'd believe him over you, fucktard.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


you understand jack shit!
as to your boy nonsense I have hemorrhoids older that you.
I have not said what I have done in my life, not from embarrassment , I'll put it like this I've been places ,seen things, done things that you can't even imagine.
if our past makes us what we are  then I've done rather well.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



It's actually Southeast Texas. Little village of Bonney, Texas pop. 300 or so. Just ask anyone for Cowboy they'll direct you to my door.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Define "free country". Can I drive 120 mph down a highway drinking whiskey and shooting my pistol in the air as I scream - sing along to Metallica??? No???
I thought this was a free country?

Video of YOU being arrested:


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Those idiots think you can just ignore what the cops is saying to do and just keep video taping and ignoring it. Eventually....you'll have to comply with the law or be forced to.
> ...


there is none
*Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department - San Dimas Station*
Law enforcement services are provided to the City of San Dimas by contract with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department. As a part of that service, the Sheriff's Department maintains a station here in San Dimas, located at 270. S. Walnut Avenue.  The San Dimas Station is the central location for 12 Patrol Deputies, 2 Motorcycle Deputies, 1 CAT Team Leader, 2 Special Assignment Officers (CAT Team), 1 Team Sergeant, 2 Community Service Officers, 1 Law Enforcement Technician (Crime Prevention Officer) and 1 School Resource Officer.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the mindset of so called conservatives .
> ...


Plan A: Prove you aren't a sheep by fighting the cops and getting killed

Plan B:  Umm....


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the mindset of so called conservatives .
> ...



What a drama queen. 

Yeah....in America...if you get pulled over and repeatedly refuse to give your ID and refuse to comply when being arrested and the. Attack the cop.....you face consequences. Yep. May as well be North Korea!!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 there's an insult and a joke  in there somewhere....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Lost cause.  He knows you're right, but he'll never admit it.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> [
> So you are claiming to be an ex cop now? Hmmm. I am for sure. We should chat. Where did you work?



Cleveland...and later in New Mexico, you?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



I'm sure there is and I'm sure we'll see it eventually. hahaha


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> It's actually Southeast Texas. Little village of Bonney, Texas pop. 300 or so. Just ask anyone for Cowboy they'll direct you to my door.



So I was correct...not west Texas.  Also weren't born there, were ya, cowgirl.  You sound like a transplant from over the border in LA...where they are raised to obey like good little girls.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Atlanta. Zone 3.

Odd to hear. Reading your opinions on cops, it's hard to believe you were one. It's one of those jobs you can't "know" unless you've done it. And you don't come across as knowing it.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


don't need him too, he lost before he started.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 lol!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


And that's just it.  His posts demonstrate repeatedly that he has no idea what cops go through, what procedures they work under, and what dangers they face daily.  His posts are the epitome of ignorance and idiocy.  I was a cop for a little less than 2 years, but that's all it takes for me to know EXACTLY what cops go through.  He's never been a cop for a single day.  He's a liar.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I've done it, I did the commissioner bit for a small dept, my daddy did it, my brother did it, and my great grandpa did it.   
 Reading my opinions on cops?  Not hardly, you've been reading my opinions on what makes good cops and what has gone wrong with the job...and way too many cops that think they are good cops. I know good cops...my dad was a good cop...I like to think I was a good cop, but I was never half the cop he was.  If you agree with these little pussies that blind obedience is required...then you don't come across as knowing what a good cop is, pal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> there is none
> *Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department - San Dimas Station*
> Law enforcement services are provided to the City of San Dimas by contract with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department. As a part of that service, the Sheriff's Department maintains a station here in San Dimas, located at 270. S. Walnut Avenue.  The San Dimas Station is the central location for 12 Patrol Deputies, 2 Motorcycle Deputies, 1 CAT Team Leader, 2 Special Assignment Officers (CAT Team), 1 Team Sergeant, 2 Community Service Officers, 1 Law Enforcement Technician (Crime Prevention Officer) and 1 School Resource Officer.



No shit stupid.


Tell me fucktard, what would happen if you called LASD and there were no regions? If you were in Walnut and called, should they dispatch from Lancaster, over 150 miles away?

Hmmm fucktard? So how would they manage this? Oh yeah, they break the county into regions, the Walnut Sheriffs, the Lancaster Sheriff, the Norwalk Sheriffs, the San Dimas Sheriffs.

So fucktard, what is this?







What does the car say on the side, fucktard?

Does Norwalk have it's own sheriff, fucktard?

LASD Patrol Station

No? It's part of LASD? So why does the car say Norwalk? Why does the 911 post on my bulletin board three feet from me say "Norwalk Sheriffs Department?"

Huh fucktard, why is that?

The real question is why are you such a scumbag when you live here and know goddamned well that what I said is 100% true?

Because you'd rather fight with me than be honest, petty little fuck.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Holy Christ...now the never-was crowd thinks they know what cops go through.  Too fucking funny.

Even funnier is how you latch on to your new hero...and because he agrees with you, you don't question his creds.  Fucking groupies, gotta love ya!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> What a drama queen.
> 
> Yeah....in America...if you get pulled over and repeatedly refuse to give your ID and refuse to comply when being arrested and the. Attack the cop.....you face consequences. Yep. May as well be North Korea!!



Bucs, you're a scumbag, a lying little cocksucker. You have no integrity and no class.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Well....out of respect for the profession....I won't call you a liar. But I  remain skeptical. It is without a doubt a job that is IMPOSSIBLE to know...to understand...unless you've done it. And those who have speak about it VERY differently than those who have not. 

How you speak about the job sounds like someone who has never so much as worked a week in field training.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually Southeast Texas. Little village of Bonney, Texas pop. 300 or so. Just ask anyone for Cowboy they'll direct you to my door.
> ...



Fifth generation Texan, my fourth great grandfather was one of the first Texas consulates, three of his sons fought along side Sam Houston at San Jacinto where their names are proudly displayed on the monument there, had a 3rd great uncle that lost his life defending the Alamo. All of this and more about my ancestors are well documented in the Handbook of Texas.

I've seen your ilk all my life, all hat and no cattle.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


the only asshat here talking about blind obedience is you.
I'll bet you're the kind of asshole that goes ballistic over shit like why doesn't my burger look like it does in the picture and other meaningless shit.  
I'd say divorced several times too.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > What a drama queen.
> ...



Blah blah blah.

Make up some more lies about a Sheriff's department that doesn't exist haha!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Let me spell it out for you. We've been members of USMB about the same length of time, but I have 10 times more activity here than you do.  That's means I've had plenty of opportunity to hear bucs reveal in detail his duties as a cop.  Having once been a cop myself, it rings true.  You on the other hand come off as a pretender.  The internet allows you to lie about who you are, but you won't fool those in the field of police work.  Again, your posts demonstrate a complete ignorance about police procedure, the difficulties of the job, and the often felt fear that the cop might not make it home alive some days because of the danger he faces.   Your claims ring hollow and I think you're full of shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> Make up some more lies about a Sheriff's department that doesn't exist haha!!



Fact: You are a scumbag and a lying little cocksucker.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > there is none
> ...




Haha hey moron....we get that. Just like NYPD has precincts. 53rd. 12th. Whatever. 

LA County Sheriff has precincts. Because San Dimas and those others don't have their own police. 

But until yesterday....YOU didn't know that. You thought San Dimas had its own sheriff and sheriffs department. You boasted of having such knowledge of law enforcement and didn't realize a county can only have 1 sheriff.

Now....you'll deny it and backtrack and claim you knew. But it's painfully clear that you didn't, and that you made up that story about "San Dimas Sheriffs deputies". They were LA County Sheriff's deputies buddy. And they never showed up....because your story was a lie haha.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



100% true. I worked with guys who were hard right republicans, some very leftist liberals, a few atheists, some former cheerleader blonde arm candy types, former athletes, former military.....as much of a social cross section as one could imagine in the police department.

But....start a conversation about police work....and all those diverse backgrounds and ideologies start sharing the same opinions and ideas on the job.


People who have done the job typically speak about it in the same way....even of they're radically different in all other areas of discussion.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > there is none
> ...


tantrum boy !
it says Norwalk or what ever because it's stationed there.
Norwalk SAN DIMAS are not separate sheriffs departments they are  divisions of   LA .


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



He knows that now....since I explained it to him. 2 days ago....he thought LA County had multiple sheriffs.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



He's just confused. He heard that LA County has multiple shariifs and thought he heard "sheriffs".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Haha hey moron....we get that. Just like NYPD has precincts. 53rd. 12th. Whatever.
> 
> LA County Sheriff has precincts. Because San Dimas and those others don't have their own police.
> 
> ...



Quit lying you stupid little cocksucker.

You've already proven that you have zero integrity.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> tantrum boy !
> it says Norwalk or what ever because it's stationed there.
> Norwalk SAN DIMAS are not separate sheriffs departments they are  divisions of   LA .



Fuck you duhs.

You would rather flame than be honest.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




Yo fucktard, explain the name on the car, which says_ what_ Sheriff?

Are you a lying cocksucker with zero integrity like Bucs, or can you explain what the car means? Will you pretend that facts were not shoved in your face? Will you lie openly like duhs and that lying cocksucker Bucs?


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Perhaps because, unlike you, I have experience beyond the job.  I watched my own fucking union make a deal with the asshole council president to support an "assault weapon ban" in exchange for allowing us to finally get pissant 9mms to replace the ancient model 10s we had.   I've had to be an elected policy pogue, where I had to fight, unsuccessfully, the Feds making every single city and county more and more dependent upon their goodies...with all the strings that go with it.  I pretty much had to suck some fed's dick to get the funding to upgrade our worthless E911 system and the crappy two-way radio system we had.  You have no idea how good you fuckers have it these days when it comes to communications.  How many blind spots you got there in Hotlanta where you can't talk to dispatch from your unit, let alone a handheld?   I watched almost helplessly as the department I helped bring into the 20th century only a couple of years before the 21st got here became a ward of the feds and and more of a revenue center than a law enforcement agency.  I watched almost helplessly as my patrol officers were slowly stripped of all personal discretion and forced to make arrests...ruining the lives of their friends and neighbors in cases where we used to give them a break. 

I understand that you may not agree with my views on the matter...THAT IS THE FUCKING PROBLEM....way too many cops of today don't have a clue what the job used to be about...all you see is what it is today and of course band together to protect your own...as it always has been.  Police departments don't change themselves...never have...we've always circled the wagons and protected our own even when we know deep down we are in the wrong.  If I were a street cop today and expressed the views I have today, there would be friction and I would not be able to do my job...nobody would want to work with me other than some other "crazy old timer" pushing a desk because he either can't be "trusted" or just plain got burned out and scared to take any more chances.

I don't know zone 3 in Atlanta, but if it's anything like what the 4th district was and is still like in Cleveland, all you deal with are the creeps...and yeah, it feels like it's you and your partners against the shit hole world and that anyone who second guesses how you do your job is a fucking liberal do-gooder without a clue.  The only people you can be "you" with are your fellow cops.  Your parents don't understand (I was lucky, I had a cop dad), your wife, if you are still fucking married, doesn't understand, and you sure as hell don't want to share all the shit you see with the folks you love anyway...they don't understand and don't need to be exposed it it. 

Don't fucking tell me I don't know the job, pal.  I know it, too fucking well, which is why I got the fuck out of it.  Hell I had to grow up with the job, then got this bug up my ass that it was in my blood and, despite my old man's warnings, had to do it myself when I got out of the Corps and was jonesing for the rush.  The only difference between you and me is that I did get out and by getting out and doing other things, I got different perspectives and yeah, I changed.  Most importantly, I remembered the lessons and warnings my Dad gave me and rediscovered who I am and remember where I came from...I am no longer a cop...and thank god for that.  I hope you get to be where I am one day...then YOU might understand that the world is a whole lot more than just what you are seeing from behind the badge.

Sorry for rambling...but hopefully you know now that I am what I say I am, unlike these little pussy groupies in here who ain't never done the job, but feel like they are all manly by pretending to be all hard ass.  They ain't no different than the groupies and wannabes you meet everyday in person...they talk a good game to your face, telling you what they think you want to hear, then laugh and have a good time at your expense behind your back.

So there it is...I ain't a great writer, but tough shit.  Think whatever you want, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> He knows that now....since I explained it to him. 2 days ago....he thought LA County had multiple sheriffs.



I've proven my point.

You're just a lying cocksucker - that is the long and short of it.

You are a proven liar and will be treated accordingly.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > He knows that now....since I explained it to him. 2 days ago....he thought LA County had multiple sheriffs.
> ...



What exactly is your point? That a Norwalk Sheriff car indicates a Norwalk Sheriff's department?  Well, it doesn't. There is an LA county Sheriff's department substation in Norwalk and they put Norwalk Sherrif on their cars, but the LA county Sheriff is the only Sheriff in LA county. Norwalk doesn't have a Sheriff.   

http://shq.lasdnews.net/content/uoa/EPC/LASD_Jurisdiction.pdf


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> What exactly is your point? That a Norwalk Sheriff car indicates a Norwalk Sheriff's department?  Well, it doesn't. There is an LA county Sheriff's department substation in Norwalk and they put Norwalk Sherrif on their cars, but the LA county Sheriff is the only Sheriff in LA county. Norwalk doesn't have a Sheriff.
> 
> http://shq.lasdnews.net/content/uoa/EPC/LASD_Jurisdiction.pdf



No, that they are CALLED the Norwalk Sheriffs, by everyone.

Bucs is a lying cocksucker. He started a stupid riff that since I spoke of the San Dimas Sheriffs, I must have made it up. I have proven that at least in LA, the Sheriffs are always referred to by the substation. Norwalk, Walnut, San Dimas, La Puente, etc. They put it on their cards, on their cars, on the web, etc. All of which has been shown to the lying little pricks here.

But Bucs has no class nor the integrity to admit he was proven wrong, and instead has gone into open lying.

So fuck Bucs, he's a lying pile of shit.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

This is the building from the outside 270 S. Walnut Ave, San Dimas, CA:







Lets walk a little closer and start walking up the steps:






Let's walk inside now:







Wait, stop!  Let's take a closer look at the emblem etched in the floor at our feet:






Now let's call and see if somebody at the building will actually verify what we're seeing here:

(909) 461-2788
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is your point? That a Norwalk Sheriff car indicates a Norwalk Sheriff's department?  Well, it doesn't. There is an LA county Sheriff's department substation in Norwalk and they put Norwalk Sherrif on their cars, but the LA county Sheriff is the only Sheriff in LA county. Norwalk doesn't have a Sheriff.
> ...



I supposes you can call them that but the fact remains they are employed by LA county and work under the direction of the LA county Sheriff.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is your point? That a Norwalk Sheriff car indicates a Norwalk Sheriff's department?  Well, it doesn't. There is an LA county Sheriff's department substation in Norwalk and they put Norwalk Sherrif on their cars, but the LA county Sheriff is the only Sheriff in LA county. Norwalk doesn't have a Sheriff.
> ...



I supposes you can call them that but the fact remains they are employed by LA county and work under the direction of the LA county Sheriff.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> This is the building from the outside 270 S. Walnut Ave, San Dimas, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you?

I did, and they answered....

SAN DIMAS SHERIFFS..

It is surreal what you'll do to avoid coming clean.

God you lying cocksuckers will do anything to avoid being honest..


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > This is the building from the outside 270 S. Walnut Ave, San Dimas, CA:
> ...




You really are an idiot.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



No, fuzz nuts, they do not.  Just because you feel the need to be a fucking drone doesn't mean the rest of the world shares your handicap.  My FTO liked to pretend he had a british accent and ran around quoting literature. I won't even get into all the regional differences that you apparently haven't been exposed to.  This notion that all cops think alike and have the same opinion is bullshit too.  When one starts stereotyping all cops, alarm bells start going off in my head. Are you sure you ain't one of them wannabes?  You said Atlanta, zone 3, but you didn't mention if you were on the APD, or some kind of transit cop, a meter maid or some auxiliary waiting to get hired as a real cop.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I supposes you can call them that but the fact remains they are employed by LA county and work under the direction of the LA county Sheriff.



Yeah, I guess you could call them that.






After all, it's what they call themselves and HAVE ON THE FUCKING CARS..

I'm done with you dishonest shitheads.

Can't have a rational argument with people who openly and brazenly lie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You really are a fucking liar.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I supposes you can call them that but the fact remains they are employed by LA county and work under the direction of the LA county Sheriff.
> ...



Will you admit there is no Norwalk County in California?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



There are no differing opinions of police work. There's simply those who know it and those who don't.  We're not talking about the more philosophical discussion of the police's role in society, we're talking about the nuts and bolts of daily police work.  On that, there is no diversity of "opinion", only players like bucs and I and fraudulant dilettantes like yourself.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



USMB makes you know all that?  

Go back to your barbie dolls, fuckstick, I got pimples on my ass that make more sense than you do.   
Once been a cop yourself?  Do tell, I am sure we'd all like to hear the details of how you became an auxiliary cop and they let you go undercover to be a narc, busting your old high school buddies, but then even though you finally passed the civil service test on your 5th try, affirmative action booted you off the hire list so you had to become a beautician.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Will you admit there is no Norwalk County in California?



Will you admit you're under the influence of meth?

Of course there is no Norwalk county, that's the whole fucking point. Are you actually and in fact this stupid? They are Los Angeles Sheriff's Deputies at the Norwalk Station - known as the Norwalk Sheriffs. Again, they put it on their cars, on their cards, on the emergency contact for business. Norwalk Sheriffs are Los Angeles County Sheriffs. San Dimas Sheriffs are Los Angeles County Sheriffs.

I'm going to blow your mind here, ready? Great Danes are dogs, BUT they are Great Danes - it's true. The lying cocksucker Bucs would never admit it, but being a Great Dane does not preclude being a dog.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> There are no differing opinions of police work. There's simply those who know it and those who don't.  We're not talking about the more philosophical discussion of the police's role in society, we're talking about the nuts and bolts of daily police work.  On that, there is no diversity of "opinion", only players like bucs and I and fraudulant dilettantes like yourself.



Why would anyone believe you about anything?

You openly and brazenly lie. You clearly have not even a shred of integrity, so why should anyone believe a single word you type?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Nothing so fancy.  Blackfeet Tribal Law Enforcement in Montana.  Drunks, meth manufacture and distribution, and other forms of disorderly conduct.  And I quit and moved the fuck out of Browning after less than 2 years.  That's it. Want more details?  The radio we carried was heavier than our gun, we carried pepper spray, not stun guns, a dash cam was Officer Cameron making a dash to get to make pre-shift on time, and we did crazy shit that would make Super Troopers blush.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You thi8nk it's funny that you're a fucking liar?

Is that what Christ tells you to do? Lie?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



I have to admit, life would be boring as shit without a dollop of crazy now and then from nutters like you.  

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



The dilettante is in your mirror, cupcake.  In case you didn't notice this thread is about the philosophy of police work...specifically what one deems a "threat" that justifies the use of deadly force.  You know, the kinda bullshit you should have learned at the academy.  Oh, I forgot, they don't have academies everywhere, some just go to college and take a certification exam.  No wonder so many boneheads are becoming cops.

The nuts and bolts of daily police work is a bunch of boring shit for 90% of cops outside the metro areas...and what "action" they do get varies depending on the local...hell even on the district.  So don't even try to start bluffing with this one cop fits all bullshit...I fucking no better, even if you don't, you fuckwit wannabe.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Will you admit there is no Norwalk County in California?
> ...



Yes...but you didn't know all that until I explained it to you. You thought they were their own independent sheriffs department. I'm glad you paid attention while I gave you a lesson. Now maybe your next lie about a cop encounter won't be so ridiculously easy to see through hahaha!!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...




Uh huh..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I have to admit, life would be boring as shit without a dollop of crazy now and then from nutters like you.
> 
> Thank you for your service.



You have to admit, you have zero integrity - not a hint.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




In all seriousness, you are a proven liar, he is not.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



In all seriousness, you should take your meds to suppress those voices.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Haha....well...you just exposed yourself on one point.

Every state has academies. Some are central paramilitary style. Some arent. Colleges? You said this because...yes...some academies are HOSTED by a college. On a campus. But it is still an academy. You aren't sitting in "cop class" next to a sorority girl and football player. It's an academy...hosted by the college on their campus...with classes full of only other cops.

So...your statement that some places "don't have academies" and that you can just take college classes and an exam and BAM...you're a cop....is false.

Unless....you can show me the college that let's the frat boys and band geeks and jocks jump onto the gun line and driving course with police recruits???


*** Oh....and it should be "I know better" not "I no better". I bet your sergeants hated approving your reports.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Yes...but you didn't know all that until I explained it to you. You thought they were their own independent sheriffs department. I'm glad you paid attention while I gave you a lesson. Now maybe your next lie about a cop encounter won't be so ridiculously easy to see through hahaha!!!



Bucs, you're a lying cocksucker.

Anyone reading this thread knows it.

You're stupid to boot.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Now, since you are the dipshit who thinks all "nuts and bolts police work" is the same...are you really going to try to say that you deal with the same daily shit that I did in Cleveland or that your idol allegedly does in Atlanta?

Having been a commissioner in New Mexico, I can see the difference between what my people did there and what I had to do in Cleveland like night and day.  Perhaps if you did the job in a metro area and had actual experience to compare to you wouldn't have made an ass of yourself.  

As far as dealing with the Blackfeet, I feel for ya.  I never had to do the job on a reservation, but I have friends and relatives near Shiprock and know all too well the pain in the ass they get to be when drinking...and thank god I haven't been back there since Meth started becoming even more prevalent than booze.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> In all seriousness, you should take your meds to suppress those voices.



In all seriousness, you're a fucking liar.

I don't care if we have similar politics, you are a pile of shit with no integrity.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Every state has an academy, but you no longer have to go through the academy to get your certification in some states.  Ohio is trying to privatize it as we speak.  Fucking crazy.

I haven't been active in law enforcement for a decade, boy...so forgive me for "exposing myself"...but if you want to see my dick that bad, I aint shy.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...but you didn't know all that until I explained it to you. You thought they were their own independent sheriffs department. I'm glad you paid attention while I gave you a lesson. Now maybe your next lie about a cop encounter won't be so ridiculously easy to see through hahaha!!!
> ...



Get some original material bro. You've overused that line.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Get some original material bro. You've overused that line.



Shock us all, tell the truth for once in your life, you lying cocksucker.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



We probably got away with more.  We got called out to a domestic one day, a relative of mine who beat his girlfriend.  I told the other officers to wait out front.  I took him out to the back yard and slapped him so hard his cheeks bled inside and out.  No arrest, no police report, and you better believe it never happened again. That's how a lot of things were handled.  

And just so you know, you've convinced me you actually have been in law enforcement.  It took me a while to overcome my doubts.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Oh my God. Dude...just dont. You really don't wanna step into this pool.

So...you're now saying every state has an academy (after you previously said not all do) and then add that not all states make you go through their academy to get certified. 

I'm gonna be nice and give you an out. If you want this conversation to stop....simply don't respond to this post and I will not touch touch the topic again. Otherwise...I'm gonna embarrass you.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Get some original material bro. You've overused that line.
> ...



You're very obsessed with cock sucking. Damn. Go to Vegas and work those frustrations out man. Maybe the Mandalay Bay Sheriffs Department will be cool to you!!


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Yep. Body cams are gonna end a lot of those common sense solutions.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...





bucs90 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



 fucking read what I wrote, rather than what you wish I wrote, asshole.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> You're very obsessed with cock sucking. Damn. Go to Vegas and work those frustrations out man. Maybe the Mandalay Bay Sheriffs Department will be cool to you!!



So, you have not so much as a hint of integrity?

You and mikey are off to iggy town.

Fuck you lying cocksuckers.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I did. You said "they don't have academies everywhere".

Then you conceded that...yes...all states have academies. 

Which is it? 

I'm telling you...just let this one go. I'm offering you a pass.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > You're very obsessed with cock sucking. Damn. Go to Vegas and work those frustrations out man. Maybe the Mandalay Bay Sheriffs Department will be cool to you!!
> ...



See...again with the cock sucking. Did your mom not let you suck your thumb or something and you developed a weird fetish?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > You're very obsessed with cock sucking. Damn. Go to Vegas and work those frustrations out man. Maybe the Mandalay Bay Sheriffs Department will be cool to you!!
> ...


http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Hell, I never said there wasn't a time when someone didn't deserve a good rap up side the head...or more.  Sometimes it might do a lot more good than putting the dipshit in the system....again...you know what I mean?

My problem is with this tendency for way too many cops to use it when it's not called for...because they feel "threatened".  Fuck, I felt threatened every second of every day...on or off the job.  If I beat the shit out of...or worse shot...every dipshit that ever gave me lip or resisted being cuffed, I'd be no fucking better than the bully I DID beat the shit out of once for beating his dog and his retarded kid.

That is what this thread is about...a cop and a fucking kid...17 years old, granted, effectively an adult as far as threat goes...but still an UNARMED kid.  If I had been that cop, I would have fucking resigned right then and there...and probably would have considered putting a gun in my fucking mouth.  I had a partner who killed a 16 year old...was totally justified, the kid had a gun and had already taken a couple of shots at us.  He was ready to put that gun in his mouth and we pretty much had to baby sit him for months before he seemed like he was coming out of it.  He never did come back on the street...as he was waiting out the investigation and all the administrative bullshit, he fanageled a transfer to the property room...where he stayed until he retired.  He would have quit, but had a family to support and was scared to death of having to try to make as good a living in another job.  So he became a what we used to call a ROAD - retired on active duty.

But beyond my emotional bullshit, my biggest concern is for the profession itself.  Cops in general have never been popular, but the support of the community...the good folks in the community, is fucking something we simply cannot do the job without.   These days, that support is dwindling among people where it shouldn't be.  Good, decent people are becoming more afraid of the police than they are of the creeps...and in way too many cases for good reason.   I am a great example of that...I should be the biggest cheerleader for police in the world, right?  But being away from the job with no badge and no ID (the retired badge was a fucking joke,,,,my little brother retired and flashes his all the time, just like every cops relative and their brother flashes their son/.wife badges and courtesy cards...I hate that shit) gave me a rude awakening.  A Highway Patrolman (we all love them assholes, right?) pulled me over on the interstate for no apparent reason that I could see.  First he tried to tell me that I had crossed the line without signalling...so of course I said "bullshit, why did you really pull me over".  Right away his hand goes to his holster, so I try to ease his mind "dude, I used to be a cop, you ain't gotta bullshit me".  Now usually from this point the conversation turns, we bullshit a bit and I am on my way (not that I get pulled over that often, but hey, I drive fast).  But not with this one...he tells me that he doesn't "fucking" believe me and that I fit the profile of a druggie running drugs.  WTF, I am in an old pickup with a wooden flatbed and a headache rack?  In hindsight, maybe I fit the profile of one of the hillbillie meth heads that are pretty rampant in southern Ohio, but I was laughing too hard and not thinking.  Well the laughing really pissed him off and he decided I was impaired and needed to do the drunk walk.  So I say, ok fine, we can do this...and of course I have no problem with it.  But by the time I am done, the K9 unit has pulled up and they ask me if they can run the dog around my truck.  OK fine, knock yourselves out...and guess what, they try to tell me that the dog alerted on the toolbox I have mounted on the flatbed.  So now I am fucking pissed...I say fine, let me unlock the goddamned toolbox for you and get out and do so. The proceed to throw all my shit out and of course don't find anything.  (Full disclosure: I do smoke weed now and then....but at home...only a moron carts it around with them...its better than prozac or other shit the docs have always tried to hook me on).  So I ask them the old question that all the smart asses say...but not as nice "I am I fucking free to go now?"  (I think you've already gotten a taste of my sunshine personality)  Nooo...the boy wonder decides he needs to write me a ticket for not having a light on my rear plate....which is mounted up on the headache rack.  I wanted to beat the shit out of both of those assholes...but kept my cool and called them everything but white men as I threw all my shit back into the toolbox and went my merry way.  I got a good taste of what the common citizen has to fucking go through these days, and I tasted like shit.  For a long time I wrote it off to just one encounter with an asshole...but in the years since it seems to be way too fucking common.  How the fuck do we stand a chance of surviving when the shit hits the fan out there...and you know it's gonna come...if the public..the good folks, not the mutts...consider us the enemy?

Fuck I am rambling again...I don't even remember the point I wanted to make.  I best get out of here before wife number 3 dumps my ass.  Oh now I remember...imagine if I had lost my cool and started calling these guys the assholes they were out loud?  These days I would probably be doing the funky chicken with darts playing me like a spastic puppet...or worse, considering I was armed (dumbasses didn't even know it either, I coulda popped both of them). I felt threatened, I was PISSED, but my training is what helped me to keep my cool and not escalate the situation for no good reason.  Their training...whether it be formal or ojt, should have kept them from being assholes for no good reason.

That same training should have resulted with the kid in this story being alive...battered...but alive.

Lord knows that we all want to get home alive...but as police officers we accept that sometimes we have to take a bit more risk to ensure EVERYONE goes home alive.  IMO, if you can't accept that risk, you should find another career. 

I gotta git. I'll catch up with you assholes tomorrow, if I ain't lookin for a place to live. 

Oh, and as for that other dipshit, the alleged atlanta copper who thinks he might have to "embarrass me" because he can't fucking read....knock yourself out, you cracker asshole.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Holy shit...you are absolutely lying. You're trying to fake it and it's getting worse with each post.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Come for a visit...sure the dog house is free 


daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yes the stop was illegal. SEVERAL media outlets,experts etc have said it was. Flashing your lights is protected speech just ask the SC. He murdered that child. Plain and simple.


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Filming is filming sparky. Entire point and goal is to have MY point of view caught on tape vs the lying cops version on record after he murders me.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Oh. So now you're black!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Protected speech? 
To be speech there has to be words .
Wrong again , to be murder like I said before
There has to be intent , there was none .
If it goes to trial  the charge will be manslaughter. 
What media outlets links? 
Your racist bias opinion doesn't cut it.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



He also claims he was a police commissioner. Which is a chief. He was never...ever...ever....a police officer...much less a damn CHIEF.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 22, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


Did you notice that the bullshit got deeper as his posts got longer.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2015)

daws101 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yep. The stories he started telling about his alleged time working as a cop sounded like a script from Blue Bloods....great show...but very unrealistic.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 22, 2015)

take it u


daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


take it up with SC ruling not me kid. Murder stands.unarmed child and he shot him 7 times for no reason other than he had a badge and kid didnt.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He won't be...that sort of thing does not happen to sociopaths.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


That sounds like what I did to the boyfriend a distant relative of mine.
We were called to a domestic. The pregnant relative had apparently been punched by the boyfriend and she called 911.
He was still inside when we pulled up. His girlfriend was waiting for us on the sidewalk. I told my partner to stay with the girlfriend.
I went in and beat the living shit out of the guy. I dragged him through the apartment by his ponytail until I had most of it in my hand. I shoved it in his bleeding mouth and told him I'd find him and shoot him if he didn't pack up and leave. which he did.
The last I heard he was living across the country with another woman he had impregnated.
The PR listed the call as a 'warning'.
That was decades ago. No body cams. No witnesses. No problem.
This was a very common way to treat bastards. Especially women beaters and child abusers.
Back then when a LEO made a traffic stop all you heard was "Yes sir. No sir. Right away sir. Thank you sir".


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2015)

He should have hunted you down and killed you, slowly and horribly.  Vivisection would not be inappropriate.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> He should have hunted you down and killed you, slowly and horribly.  Vivisection would not be inappropriate.


That kind of bastard only understood ONE thing. There are consequences when you punch a pregnant woman.
He was a coward woman abuser. He got what was coming to him. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2015)

You are a bad cop.  Crucifixion is not painful enough for bad cops.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> You are a bad cop.  Crucifixion is not painful enough for bad cops.


I only did to him what his pregnant girlfriend would have done if she were as big as him.
BTW that was decades ago when most people knew how to behave themselves. Back then I could have asked a thousand average everyday people if what I did was 
OK' by them. 999 of them would have said the bastard was lucky to be alive.
The one that didn't think so would have been like you. Fucking coward pyjama-boy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Did you notice that the bullshit got deeper as his posts got longer.



You say that to BUCS? A proven liar? 

You leftists are a hoot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> You are a bad cop.  Crucifixion is not painful enough for bad cops.




No worries, dannyboi is a fraud. 

He is a meth head, not a cop.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Exactly right.  I wouldn't make it as an LEO today with all their dash cams and body cams.  Besides, I make a lot more money driving a truck.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > You are a bad cop.  Crucifixion is not painful enough for bad cops.
> ...



Uh huh.  Everyone's a liar.  Pretty soon people are going to figure out you're a one trick pony and just ignore you like a pestering child.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



I'm nursing another theory. I think he was around law enforcement because he certainly knows the lingo, but he probably washed out.  Good cops who do their job well have a positive outlook on police work.  Bad cops who get fired sound EXACTLY like this guy.  Police commissioner?  Hell no!


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


This time the DA is a "liar" who didn't even charge the LEO with picking his nose in public.
 Good fucking riddance to a brat punk. Thanks mom and dad. You really did a splendid job raising a disrespectful brat who attacked a LEO and got dead b/c of it.
 It's not too late for 'mommy' to 'drop' another brat.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Keep reaching for straws, dipshit.   If you want to nurse on something, nurse on my pecker.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> He won't be...that sort of thing does not happen to sociopaths.



Last time Bucs and I got into it was in a thread where I related being at the shooting range and watching a cop stand a foot away from his target and quick draw a Glock and empty the mag into the target.

I pointed out that practicing that close is clearly practicing murder, the cop was getting ready to have a person pulled over, get in their face, and gun them down.

The fact that cops train, not to defend themselves, but to murder, is a serious problem. Killing a kid for talking back is the result of this attitude of cops and the training of them to want to kill members of the public.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Uh huh.  Everyone's a liar.  Pretty soon people are going to figure out you're a one trick pony and just ignore you like a pestering child.



Not everyone - but you are, saintmorontheliar.

Decided not to put you on iggy - you're my new project.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



Ah, so you're nothing but a troll.

You are lying just to get a reaction.

So what classes are you taking now that you're in Jr. High, Saintmorontheliar?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




Keep your homosexual fantasies to yourself there, fellow.

I think you were a real cop, but you're talking to two other former cops too and having talked to many cops, it isn't easy to figure out that you're bitter because you washed out, got fired for corruption, or otherwise had your police career run the shoals. I got out two after less than two years. I met the woman who I'm married to today and moved and, as a point of irony, the qualifications to be a Res cop are lower, so I couldn't get police work elsewhere without getting a BA and police academy training.  But I have a favorable view of law enforcement because I did my job to the best of my ability and I left an agency that would gladly rehire me today if I ever got the itch to do more cop work.

When you watch COPS episodes, do you see how most of these cops start off by saying how much they love the job?  That wasn't you.  Your post indicates you hated being a cop and when you were drummed out, you had everyone to blame but yourself.  Bitter ex cop, you're nothing more than that.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 23, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > fucking read what I wrote, rather than what you wish I wrote, asshole.
> ...



and I am telling you, take your silly word games and go fuck yourself, asshole.
Now if you feel froggy, jump.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 23, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



Another fucking moron who is either a Walter Mitty living vicariously through da intrawebz, or actually was more of a thug than a cop.  

If you dipshits want to be thugs, great...but don't pretend to be cops, because badges or not, you are just as much of a thug as the other dipshits without badges.  

But hey, thanks for proving that this whole us vs them mentality has indeed gotten out of control.  Have fucking fun when the shit hits the fan and you find out nobody is backing your dumb asses anymore.  It's dipshits like you thatr prove the liberal assholes bullshit have some basis in fact...and that fucking pisses me off.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You don't know what the fuck you are talking about, chief....but hey, if you think two years of tending to drunks and meth-heads in podunk Montana makes you an authority on cops...you are an even bigger moron than I first suspected.   You and your thug buddies ain't pimples on a good cop's ass.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



So bitter.  So sad.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> So bitter.  So sad.



You've got good reason to be, saintmorontheliar!


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

Every police department in the country has some form of HR/PRB.
LEO's who love their work are 100% 'good cops.
You can not 'hate' your job any job and be effective at it.
LEO's learn very quickly if the job is for them. Their fellow officers can spot a LEO who is not performing well under the stress every LEO has to deal with. It doesn't take the HR department long to learn how a new officer is coping.
It's the duty of every LEO to inform their commander of ANYTHING! they see that is not correct police policy in another LEO's behavior. You ride with someone who's fucking up YOU are going to be taken down with the asshole! That means DEEP SHIT if you plan on advancing in your LEO career. 
Hundreds of recent hires a day across the country are gently quietly removed from the force.
There literally is no bigger job ending, any job that is, lifetime fucking nightmare than having a negative notation on the LEO's file.
 99.99999% of LEO's I have ever met, and I have met hundreds, are straight, descent men and women.
The other percent were about to have a quite conversation with the HR department and basically told "if we have to push you then you are pretty much fucked if you ever think you'll get a positive recommendation from us. If you 'jump' now there will be a neutral to positive note on your employment file when Home Depot calls to ask why you left LE."
100% of the time the officer will choose the latter.
 This bullshit that there are a lot of 'rotten murdering LEO's out there is the stuff of movies and LIB fantasies and lifelong losers who are repeatedly getting into trouble with the Justice System.
Like our resident 'cop-hater'.
The only reason he "knows the lingo" is b/c he's spent so much time on the wrong side of law enforcement.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> take it u
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> ...


 kid? lol...
the rest is bullshit .
where are the links ?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you notice that the bullshit got deeper as his posts got longer.
> ...


you calling other posters liars ..now that's a hoot...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Every police department in the country has some form of HR/PRB.
> LEO's who love their work are 100% 'good cops.
> You can not 'hate' your job any job and be effective at it.
> LEO's learn very quickly if the job is for them. Their fellow officers can spot a LEO who is not performing well under the stress every LEO has to deal with. It doesn't take the HR department long to learn how a new officer is coping.
> ...


Dan Daly sounds like a failed cop, exhibiting all the symptoms I've seen from those who couldn't hack it, washed out of police work and blames EVERYONE but themselves.  You're right that thousands of cops just don't make the cut in the long term and I think this guy is just one of them.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Calling everyone a liar.  He's a one note trumpet section.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Every police department in the country has some form of HR/PRB.
> ...


could be .one thing is for sure he rambles on a lot .


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > take it u
> ...


What is with the habit of you fuckers not being able to do your OWN research? 

Federal judge rules drivers allowed to flash headlights to warn of speed traps

As you know rulings ESPECIALLY by Fed judges set precedents. We have a RIGHT to flash our lights and believe me I do.

Some truth finally..

Frost claims that in the short period between his stun gun deployment and the gunshots, that Guilford had got off the ground, was able to get on top of him, and was hitting him in the face.

There is no video of these final moments as Frost says his body camera came off during the fight and his SUV had no dash camera, but Guilford’s cell phone recorded audio of the shots. The audio does not appear to indicate that Guilford, in a matter of seconds, was able to get up from his belly and attack the officer after having thousands of volts of electricity sent though his body.

like most pigs. He is lying.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


wrong  the flashing headlights is not what got that asshole shot .
why is it ignorant racists  jack offs like you, inevitably choose the wrong reason why shit happens.
he got shot , for the millionth time  for not complying and attacking the cop.  
wrong again the audio confirms that he did .


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Was he warning about a speed trap?  Flashing high beams is part of a pattern of road rage driving, which is unlawful.  At night it's even dangerous and officers have the right to protect the public from safety threats like this white, blonde headed thug (which is the only reason you care). So this boy was not only assaulting LEO's, he was also blasting his high beams into oncoming traffic.  He was a dangerous individual and this country is safer with him 6 feet in the ground.

Good riddance!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

one more time!


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Yes it is. He was pulled over by steroid breath there for flashing lights when its the pig that should have parked his illegally head lighted car and drove a normal one but hey he has a badge he has extra rights to do as he pleases. The kid was MURDERED by a thug with a badge and extra rights.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


no its not. I do it all the time to 1. warn of cops ahead or to tell idiots to turn their fucking headlights on or dim them.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Cant wait for the day we string up or execute pigs or hell just throw them in general population and let the convicts know who and what they are  Not so big and bad without a badge and weapon now are they.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I think any one of them can take off their badge and duty belt and slap you like the little Nazi Boy bitch that you are, even female officers.  You're nothing but a punk cop hater that hasn't been shot yet.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I can't wait until you do it to a cop and get pulled over and then ignore commands because of your inflated view of what you think your rights are and then get yourself plugged.

But then again, you already admitted you had such a confrontation and you left a dash cam running but didn't try to film the cop on your phone.  That means this 17 year old boy had more moxie than you because you're too much of a pussy to back up your words with actions.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


false!
you have no proof the cop was on steroids .
the cops car was not illegal in any sense.
the cop had no "extra rights" on the other hand the kids was abusing rights he did not yet have, being under 18 years old.
your psychotic raving is not based in the law or reality.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Your thug hero is dead and 6 feet under and this cop is back on the streets doing his job, hopefully he'll shoot another thug like you. 

I can't tell you how much safer I feel.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


of course you do dear ,you yell at the TV too?


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


sure sure. Shooting an unarmed child face down in the snow is SOOOOOOOO hard. So tell me since u refuse to answer you gonna listen when pigs come tell you to hand over your guns? Kids? Report to reeducation camp? Hmmmm? Is there a limit to your cop cock sucking?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


who's we? no need to answer as I already know. it's you cults big  masturbation fantasy and that's al it will ever be.
you can thank the Nazis for ruining that party for you.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


17 year old child who was unarmed and dropping his brother off at church....oh yeah real thug there...thug would be psychotic steroid raging bully with a badge and gun that murdered an unarmed child who was face down in the snow after he had illegally pulled him over and harassed him AFTER doing so to several other motorists that same night who now gets off scott free because his camera just "happened" to "fall" off when he murdered the child.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Plummer v. State - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia gives the right to resist unlawful actions by LEO's, but that's not what happened here.  Cops have the right to pull over motorists and to place them under arrest if they are uncooperative.  Nobody was trying to take his guns.  Since you're trying to buttress your failing argument with escalated hypothetical scenarios I'll take that as an admission you know you've lost.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


ohh no not the take away our guns and put us in camps fantasy again.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Scared to answer...no surprise there. Some would say being murdered by a cop was a fantasy 50 years ago as well.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



That's what's hilarious about this guy.  It was a pretty, white, blond headed boy.  Had it been a black kid, you wouldn't see him on this thread except maybe briefly to praise the cop's actions.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


That's enough of you. I truly hope you behave towards a "pig" like you claim you will.
Permanent Ignore asshole.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> psychotic steroid raging bully with a badge and gun.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



He already admitted in a similar situation he didn't.  He doesn't have the balls this 17 year old boy had.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

Odium said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


you have my answer it's a fantasy
false! 50 year ago cops murdered with impunity.
if you had any real education  and were over 40 years old you'd know that.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


yep Jeffery Dahmer  was a blond pretty boy too.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Fifty years ago there were a lot of very very 'bad ass' cops. Many VN vets who took zero shit from any punk kid. They were ironically especially tough on white kids who they felt had evaded the draft.
But one thing was sure. In small town USA you could leave your doors unlocked at night.
I'll take that any day instead of everyone having to be carrying to protect themselves and their family from  feral scumbags now.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Back then it was part of the LEO's job to take out the garbage. They did and made their precincts safe.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You would be the type of cop that reacts to cameras like a cockroach to floodlights...which is, of course, the best possible argument for all cops being REQUIRED to wear body cameras for every second of every minute of every hour of every shift.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



People were more respectful of cops and went to jail less because things were dealt with effectively and on the spot.  It isn't better today, just different.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


singing to the choir except  that 50 years ago certain people in our society did not have the rights or they freedom they have today
to quote ben franklin: Those who surrender freedom for security will not have, nor do they deserve, either one.”


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


for the most part that's true .
but then again I was there and saw massive abuses.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I can't wait until you do it to a cop and get pulled over and then ignore commands because of your inflated view of what you think your rights are and then get yourself plugged.



I did it to a cop (CT state trooper) a couple weeks ago.

He turned off his spotlights.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I'm only 40 years old, but I saw "Changeling" too and I believe cops were exactly like that.  People who think we live in a police state today should be shipped off to a real police state to gain a right frame of reference.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


I crap bigger than you pussy. 
Don't worry. You'll never be shot by a LEO. You're the type to wet your pants and stammer "yes sir no sir thankyou sir whenever you come in contact with a LEO.
Seen a thousand of you big tough men with big mouths until they need a cop to help them get their stolen garbage can back from their neighbor.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait until you do it to a cop and get pulled over and then ignore commands because of your inflated view of what you think your rights are and then get yourself plugged.
> ...


Good for you!

Wait, what does that have to do with the OP where this kid was blasting his high beams at a cop that did NOT have his on?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Yes there were massive abuses. Different time and place. Same as a hundred years ago was a different time and place than fifty years ago.
 I'm not saying those times were better just what was happening in society at the time.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



YEP.

All these cop haters whining about body cams think they're gonna be treated to daily videos the same way Bigfoot enthusiasts are SO SURE they're gonna find Bigfoot behind every tree.

What they don't realize is just how rare truly bad cop events are...and just how often cops show a huge amount of leniancy. Now that libs get their dream of body cams? It's only gonna hurt the everyday person who makes a mistake...and 10 years ago maybe gets a break. Now? No longer. And to add...all its gonna do is start exposing what type of lunatics and filth cops deal with daily and many of these same libs will end up in online videos behaving like zoo animals.

Thanks libs.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 23, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Yep. They'd pull a Suge  Knight. Infamous gangsta rapper and cop hater. Last year he gets shot at in Vegas....and he runs and HIDES INSIDE A COPS CAR HAHAHA!!!!

That's EXACTLY what these cop hating losers would do.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


No that's not what you wrote. 

By the way, ever heard of property taxes? No federal money. Sorry and that's what you wrote again. No again!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > What significance does the kid being "church going" have to the subject?
> ...


Correct, it was a seventeen year old beating a cop. And the cop fought back.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > you assumed that  and were obviously wrong .
> ...


Why'd they have to?


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 26, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Taxes in general are not federal money, idiot.  All of those taxes come out of our pockets...not from the fucking good fairy or wherever you think they come from.  

AGAIN, what I wrote:


Dan Daly said:


> It comes from the pockets of good, cheap-assed, hypocritical tax-payers like you, dumb ass...and the federal printing press.



You are too fucking stupid to read, too fucking dishonest to admit when you are wrong...so it's no wonder you weren't worth a shit as a cop either.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...


*It comes from the pockets of good, cheap-assed, hypocritical tax-payers like you, dumb ass...and the federal printing press*
you keep doing it, funny stuff friend, my property tax money does not go to any federal anything.  Dude you're clueless.

Can you please post federal one more time and then tell me you didn't?  Please the laughter is enjoyable.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 26, 2015)

Thugs thinking they are good cops...boy are you pussies gonna get a rude shic


jc456 said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



This is too fucking funny.  What part of "*AND* the federal printing press" is too hard for you to understand?  You do understand the meaning of "and" right?   The laughter is at you, pea-brain, not with you.

Wait, I get it...you were edumicated on the reservation, right chief?  Savvy English? 

Oh, BTW, where did them dollars in your wallet come from, anyway?   Walmart?


----------



## Programmer (Oct 27, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The public's comprised of individuals.  

That's neither here nor there in this matter.  There's a puzzle around picking a fight as the best armed dog in the match, then ending it in a claim of self defense.  'Harm's way' is the part of the job description that I'm curious about.  Do police have the same responsibility regarding harm's way that soldiers do?  We regard them as heroes alongside firemen.  Firemen are committed to harm's way.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 27, 2015)

Programmer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Programmer said:
> ...


 Doesn't matter. Our justices have ruled on the matter.


----------



## Programmer (Oct 27, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


We should give easily scared cops like this guy rubber bullets.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dan Daly said:


> Thugs thinking they are good cops...boy are you pussies gonna get a rude shic
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> ...


you still don't get it.  there is no federal money, None, now you are edumicated.

BTW, my money in my wallet came from an ATM machine.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 27, 2015)

Programmer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Programmer said:
> ...


we should put the parents on trial and put their ass in jail for bad parenting and risking others lives.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 27, 2015)

Programmer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Programmer said:
> ...


Here's to hoping you get shot with rubber bullets.


----------



## Programmer (Oct 27, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


There go the zimmermans trying to kill everyone's kids.


----------



## Programmer (Oct 27, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Scared cops would call for backup and cops with some balls will come and peacefully resolve the issue.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 27, 2015)

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Programmer said:
> ...



He did call for backup, as soon as the thug began arguing with him.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 28, 2015)

Programmer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Programmer said:
> ...


and some don't take the shit from a 17 year old and explain to the family what authority is.  Oh well, eh?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> ...





The cop was polite as hell asking for license and registration.  The kid tried to play the libertarian game "am I being detained" -- the CNN version of what happened has been shortened for time.

The cop did not act like a king or master.  He acted very professional.

It was very weird to see this kid dig in and end up digging his own grave.  Why attack the officer after being tazed?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 28, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


If this thread is any proof, it's impossible to reason with irrational cop haters.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 28, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



*I don't hate cops, just like you, we all need them I just hate bad cops, there's the difference btwn you and irrational thinking*


----------



## Programmer (Oct 28, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Nah.  I'm concerned about how incompetent government workers are.  Armed incompetents like this guy undermine the rule of law, where the authority is.  It's not with the cop.


----------



## TimothysAlaska (Oct 28, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> 
> *Oh wait, he was. *
> 
> When you resist police, you increase the chances of getting hurt or ventilated.  Body bags will continue to fill as long as thugs keep ignoring this simple truth.


So a cop is allowed to defend himself, but people are not?  Where is liberty or freedom in that?  The officer kicked the guys phone, umm where is the law that says you cannot use a phone, he damages the guys phone, then tries to taze him.   

I would had reacted to.  The officer was out of contro, wrong, and you blame the kid?  Sorry but if I feel threatened or attacked I defend myself does not matter who it is and in the situation you react you don't think.  

The cop should be in jail.  Police do not know every law, police can be wrong, police can be assholes and should be held accountable like anybody else is for their actions


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 28, 2015)

TimothysAlaska said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times - CNN Video
> ...


You cannot use a phone in lieu of following a police officer's direction.  Oh, and you also can't use it while you're driving, while near X-RAY equipment, or while operating heavy equipment.

You twats really do think you can draw rights out of thin air.


----------



## TimothysAlaska (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It's funny that you defend a cop killing an unarmed person.  Where do you draw the line? 

They have done studies that people with power over people develop psychopath tendencies.  they lose sympathy, and mercy.  History is shows this time and time again as well.  Yet you want to turn a blind eye saying they deserved this death.  

He provoked the person, and did not answer the persons question, he had no sympathy, he is a definition of a psychopath.  And you want this cop patrolling the streets.  Wow.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Oct 29, 2015)

TimothysAlaska said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TimothysAlaska said:
> ...



You are so full of self righteous bullshit.  Let's lay out the facts. The suspect attacked the officer after the taser failed. In a close struggle like that where one person is armed, the extreme likelihood that somebody is going to get shot compels the one with the gun to make sure it isn't him.  You Leftwats didn't seem to get this lesson during the Michael Brown shooting.  As far as "deserving death" I don't put myself in a position to judge and I'm against capital punishment. But when somebody fights the police, they escalate the possibility of getting injured or shot and quite frankly, in such a struggle I want the cop to go home to his family no matter what he has to do to survive.  Sure I feel sorry for the kid as I do anyone who falls prey to their own strong headed stupidity and creates a situation that jeopardizes their own life, but nothing done to him was wrong from the initial pullover to the shooting.


----------



## TimothysAlaska (Oct 29, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Look the kid was on the ground, a taser hurts like hell, it did not work completely, but when a person is in a vulnerable position and the officer tries to taze him, you react, you do not think.  Self preservation a basic survival instinct we all have.  

Look at the studies, the officer exhibited psychopath tendencies. He showed no mercy, or empathy, the kid was on the ground.

He already had the advantage with weapons and position.  You say the officer just reacted, well the guy on the ground did what anybody would do.

Look at the science and do not rely on just your emotion.  

I flash my brights at people whom have them on, I would be pissed as well if it was a officer that had them on and pulled me over for it.  At that point the officer is a danger because he was driving like that.  But as a psychopath thinks they are not wrong and you better not question my authority.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 29, 2015)

TimothysAlaska said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TimothysAlaska said:
> ...



He doesn't.  I honestly think a cop could be video recorded while he pulls over a woman,yanks her out of the car, rapes her on camera, shoots her execution-style, drops a throwdown...and he would find a way to excuse it.  I truly think there is nothing a cop does that he wouldn't defend.


----------

